# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հայրենիքի պաշտպանության համար զենք վերցնողը...

## ars83

> և ոչ էլ հարգարժան Արսից (արդյոք մարտի դաշտում  իր ժողովրդի համար կյանքը տված թուրքը սրբացվու՞մ է)։


Ներողություն, եթե անտեսել եմ, հավանաբար, չեմ նկատել: Գրառման հղումը կտա՞ք:
Ինչ վերաբերում է թուրքին, ապա եթե նա պաշտպանել է իր մերձավորին հարձակումից (ոչ թե հարձակվել է ուրիշի վրա կամ զավթել նրա երկիրը), ապա, կարծում եմ, ողորմություն կգտնի Աստծո կողմից:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (11.06.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ներողություն, եթե անտեսել եմ, հավանաբար, չեմ նկատել: Գրառման հղումը կտա՞ք:


նույն թեմայի 10 րդ էջում։


> Ինչ վերաբերում է թուրքին, ապա եթե նա պաշտպանել է իր մերձավորին հարձակումից (ոչ թե հարձակվել է ուրիշի վրա կամ զավթել նրա երկիրը), ապա, կարծում եմ, ողորմություն կգտնի Աստծո կողմից:


Հարգելի Արսեն. դու հաստատ ինչ որ բան խառնում ես։ ոչ հայրենիքի .ոչ ծնողի.ոչ երեխայի  համար կյանք տալը. որևէ հիմք չի կարող հանդիսանալ փրկության՝առավել ևս սրբացման համար։
Խնդրում եմ այլ մեկնաբանությունների չարժանացնել գրածս։Չեմ ասում թէ թվարկածներս անհարգի  վարմունքներ են։Խոսքս սրբանալու կամ փրկվելու մասին է։

----------

bari hoki (22.01.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Հարգելի Արսեն. դու հաստատ ինչ որ բան խառնում ես։ ոչ հայրենիքի .ոչ ծնողի.ոչ երեխայի  համար կյանք տալը. որևէ հիմք չի կարող հանդիսանալ փրկության՝առավել ևս սրբացման համար։


Հարգելի Կտրուկ: Թույլ տվեք հիշեցնել,  որ այս կամ այն մարդու փրկվելու հարցը ոչ ձեր, ոչ իմ իրավասությունն է: Իսկ հօգուտ իմ տեսակետի խոսում են Աստվածաշնչյան հետևյալ մեջբերումները.



> Աւելի մեծ սէր ոչ ոք չունի, քան այն, որ մէկն իր կեանքը տայ իր բարեկամների համար։ (Հովհ. ԺԵ 13)





> Սէրը նրանո՛վ ճանաչեցինք, որ Յիսուս իր կեա՛նքը տուեց մեզ համար. մենք էլ պարտաւոր ենք մեր եղբայրների համար տալ մեր կեանքը։ (Ա Հովհ. Գ 16)





> Ամէն ինչից առաջ միմեանց միջեւ ամուր սէ՛ր ունեցէք, քանի որ սէրը ծածկում է մեղքերի շատութիւնը։ (Ա Պետր. Դ 8)

----------

bari hoki (22.01.2010), davidus (09.06.2009), Elmo (09.06.2009), Monk (26.05.2009), Nareco (26.05.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Արս ջան ես ինչ ես գրել, այ սա չեմ հանդուրժի, ես էլ մեջբերում եմ պարզ ճշմարտությունը .
ՙ
"Ամեն ով ատում է եղբայրը մարդասպան է, իսկ մարդասպանների համար գիտենք որ իր մեջ բնակված հավիտենական կյանք չունի" 1Հովհ.3:15
"Իսկ շներն ու կախարդները, մարդասպաններն ու կռապաշտները և բոլոր նրանք որ սիրում են սուտը դուրս պիտի նետվին" Հայտ 22:15

Իսկ ի՞նչ պատասխան եք տալու նրանց ում համոզել եք թե ինքը հայրենիքի համար է մարդ սպանում ուրեմն սուրբ է....., իսկ նրա՞նց, որ մինչև հիմա հավատում են դրան....

Ասում է վայ ձեզ որ պապերի սովորության համար Աստծո օրենքը զանց եք արել, սա ես չեմ ասում Հիսուսն էր ասում.... Լավ ու՞մ եք հաճեցնում, մարդկա՞նց.....
Եթե տակավին մարդկանց հաճելի երևնալ եք փնտրում կռապաշտ եք ու անհավատից էլ գեշ.... Էլի ես չեմ ասում...

----------

bari hoki (22.01.2010), Կտրուկ (26.05.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Արս ջան ես ինչ ես գրել, այ սա չեմ հանդուրժի, ես էլ մեջբերում եմ պարզ ճշմարտությունը .


Հրայի, ես հասկանում եմ, որ իմ յուրաքանչյուր գրառում միայն մի ցանկություն է առաջացնում՝ հակառակվելու, բայց խնդրում եմ՝ ուշադիր կարդալ գրվածը:




> "Ամեն ով ատում է եղբայրը մարդասպան է, իսկ մարդասպանների համար գիտենք որ իր մեջ բնակված հավիտենական կյանք չունի" 1Հովհ.3:15
> "Իսկ շներն ու կախարդները, մարդասպաններն ու կռապաշտները և բոլոր նրանք որ սիրում են սուտը դուրս պիտի նետվին" Հայտ 22:15


Անարայրի ճակատամարտի ժամանակ իրենց ժողովրդին ու հավատը պաշտպանողներից (այստեղ _հավատին_ ուղղակիորեն առնչվող դեպք է), Երկրորդ աշխարհամարտի ժամանակ իրենց ընտանիքներն ու մերձավորներին պաշտպանողներից, Արցախի ազատամարտի ժամանակ իրենց հարազատներին, ազգակիցներին պաշտպանողներից ո՞վ է եղբայր ատող, կախարդ կամ կռապաշտ, կամ ստասեր:
Մեռա մեջբերելով Աստծո Խոսքից տեղեր, որոնք խոսում են այն մասին, որ Քրիստոսի օրենքը (սիրո օրենքը) կատարելու համար է, այլ ոչ միայն՝ լսելու: Հիմա ենթադրենք մի երիտասարդ գնացել է մարտի դաշտում կյանքը տվել իր ընտանիքի, մերձավորների, երկրի համար: Արդյո՞ք սա սիրո արտահայտություն չէ, արդյո՞ք Աստծո խոսքի կատարում չէ: Թե՞ եթե հավաքույթների չի մասնակցել, արտասվախառն «ալելո՜ւյա» չի գոռացել՝ վերջ, գեհենի բաժին է: Հերիք չէ՞ փարիսեցիություն անել: Հիշեք բարի սամարացու առակը: Երբ ավազակներից կողոպտվածը վիրավոր ընկած էր (=Հայրենիքը և սեփական ժողովուրդը վտանգօ մեջ էր) քահանան (ձեր նկարագրած հավատացյալը) կողքով անցավ, բայց «ժամանակ չունեցավ» որևէ բանով օգնելու՝ չէ՞ որ «Աստծուն ծառայելու» էր գնում, տաճարում «ալելո՜ւյա» վանկարկելու: Իսկ «անհավատ» սամարացին (մարտի դաշտում կյանքը տվածը) սուսուփուս եկավ օգնեց: Երևի թե, քահանան էլ կհամարեր, որ դա փրկության համար բավարար չէ, պետք էր տաճար գալ, «Աստծուն ճանաչել», և այլն:

Բացի դրանից, ո՞վ է ձեզ տվել այդ իրավունքը՝ այդքան հեշտ որևէ մեկին դժոխք կամ դրախտ ուղարկելու:

Նման մի օրինակ էլ ունեմ աչքիս առջև. մեր հարևան այրին, որը հիսունական է: Նրա ավագ որդին, որը 16 տարեկանից աշխատում էր՝ մորը, քրոջը և մանուկ եղբորը կերակրելու համար, մի քանի տարի առաջ վառվեց աշխատավայրում և մահացավ: Հավաքույթների հազարից մեկ էր գնում: Եկան ձեզ նման արդար «մխիթարիչները» և սկսեցին «ցավակցել» մորը՝ խոսել նրա մասին, որ լավ չէր, որ տղան «Աստծուն չճանաչեց», «չէր գալիս հավաքույթների», և այլն: Զզվելի մի տեսարան: Այնինչ այդ տղան գլուխը կախ Աստծո կամքն էր կատարում. օրնիբուն աշխատում էր, որ տնեցիները սոված չմնան: Հիմա ո՞վ է ավելի արժանի փրկության (եթե այդքան ուզում եք այդ հարցը պարզել)՝ բարեպաշտ, կոկիկ, մաքուր մխիթարողնե՞րը, թե «աշխարհիկ գործերով զբաղված», «Աստծուն իրապես չճանաչած», աշխատավոր տղան:




> Ասում է վայ ձեզ որ պապերի սովորության համար Աստծո օրենքը զանց եք արել, սա ես չեմ ասում Հիսուսն էր ասում.... Լավ ու՞մ եք հաճեցնում, մարդկա՞նց.....


Պապերն այնքան քրիստոնյա են եղել, որ կյանքները չեն խնայել հավատի համար: Նրանց ավանդույթներն էլ այդ բարեպաշտությունից են եկել: Իսկ փափկասեր Բիլլիների ու Ջիմմիների քարոզներ լսողնե՞րն ում են հաճեցնում:




> Եթե տակավին մարդկանց հաճելի երևնալ եք փնտրում կռապաշտ եք ու անհավատից էլ գեշ.... Էլի ես չեմ ասում...


Աստծո խոսքը դիմացինի փորը խրելու դասական օրինակ: Բողոքական արվեստն է, ծանոթ է:

----------

davidus (09.06.2009), Elmo (09.06.2009), Monk (26.05.2009), Nareco (26.05.2009), Tig (26.05.2009), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2011), Ներսես_AM (26.05.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Արս ջան ես ինչ ես գրել, այ սա չեմ հանդուրժի, ես էլ մեջբերում եմ պարզ ճշմարտությունը .
> ՙ
> "Ամեն ով ատում է եղբայրը մարդասպան է, իսկ մարդասպանների համար գիտենք որ իր մեջ բնակված հավիտենական կյանք չունի" 1Հովհ.3:15
> "Իսկ շներն ու կախարդները, մարդասպաններն ու կռապաշտները և բոլոր նրանք որ սիրում են սուտը դուրս պիտի նետվին" Հայտ 22:15
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ պատասխան եք տալու նրանց ում համոզել եք թե ինքը հայրենիքի համար է մարդ սպանում ուրեմն սուրբ է....., իսկ նրա՞նց, որ մինչև հիմա հավատում են դրան....
> 
> Ասում է վայ ձեզ որ պապերի սովորության համար Աստծո օրենքը զանց եք արել, սա ես չեմ ասում Հիսուսն էր ասում.... Լավ ու՞մ եք հաճեցնում, մարդկա՞նց.....
> Եթե տակավին մարդկանց հաճելի երևնալ եք փնտրում կռապաշտ եք ու անհավատից էլ գեշ.... Էլի ես չեմ ասում...


Որպեսզի սխալված չլինեմ, հարց. Հրայր, դու համարում ես, որ մեջբերածդ սուրբգրային համարները վերաբերում են Հայրենիքի համար մարտադաշտ ելածներին?  :Shok:

----------

davidus (09.06.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Արսեն ջան ես քեզ հիշեցի, դու ինձ չես հիշի հավանաբար... Շատ տարիներ առաջ 34 ով իրար հետ էինք գնոմ համալսարան, սա մեջբերման կարգով։

Արսեն ջան, ցավում եմ, բայց եկեղեցիներ փոխելով հարցը չի լուծվի, Աստծուն գտնել է պետք։

Ինչ վերաբերվում է հարգելի Մոնկի հարցին կասեմ հետևյալը.Ոչ միայն
Մոնկ ջան խելացի ես, բա սա ոնց էս անտեսել, սուրդ պատյանը դիր, սուր վերցնողը սրով պետք է ընկնի.... Ում էին ուզում պաշտպանել.....
Կամ մարգարեին մոռացել ես, որ խնդրեց Աստծուն որ ծառայի աչքերը բացի, որ տեսավ հրեշտակների գնդերը...
Ուզում եմ տեղեկացնել, որ մեզ համար Աստված պահապան հրեշտակներ է ուղարկում, դա ես չեմ ասում անհավատներն են ասել ու դա մեկ-երկու դեպք չէ։ Եթե դուք պաշտպան չունեք ու զենքի օգնությանն եք դիմում պետք չի հեքիաթ հորինել թե դա սուրբ գործ է, ասում է ով կյանքը դնի, չի ասում ով ուրիշների կյանքը վերցնի, կարծում եմ տարբերություն կա։
Խոսքս ավարտելով ասեմ, որ հավատքը մեզ է պաշտպանում, ինքը թույլ չի ու պաշտպանության կարիք չունի....

----------

Կտրուկ (26.05.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է հարգելի Մոնկի հարցին կասեմ հետևյալը.Ոչ միայն
> Մոնկ ջան խելացի ես, բա սա ոնց էս անտեսել, սուրդ պատյանը դիր, սուր վերցնողը սրով պետք է ընկնի.... Ում էին ուզում պաշտպանել.....
> Կամ մարգարեին մոռացել ես, որ խնդրեց Աստծուն որ ծառայի աչքերը բացի, որ տեսավ հրեշտակների գնդերը...
> Ուզում եմ տեղեկացնել, որ մեզ համար Աստված պահապան հրեշտակներ է ուղարկում, դա ես չեմ ասում անհավատներն են ասել ու դա մեկ-երկու դեպք չէ։ Եթե դուք պաշտպան չունեք ու զենքի օգնությանն եք դիմում պետք չի հեքիաթ հորինել թե դա սուրբ գործ է, ասում է ով կյանքը դնի, չի ասում ով ուրիշների կյանքը վերցնի, կարծում եմ տարբերություն կա։
> Խոսքս ավարտելով ասեմ, որ հավատքը մեզ է պաշտպանում, ինքը թույլ չի ու պաշտպանության կարիք չունի....


Հրայր, դու էլ պակաս խելացի չես, բայց անտեսել ես <Վաճառեցեք ձեր հանդերձները և սրեր գնեք> պատգամը: Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչի համար էր այն ասված: Անտեսել ես նաև Հովհաննես Մկրտչի կեցվածքը, որ իր մոտ եկած զինվորներին ոչ թե քարոզում է թողնել իրենց զինվորությունը, այլ ուղղակի բավարարվել իրենց ռոճիկով և ոչ մեկի անօրինաբար չնեղել: Հետքաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե Մկրտիչը մարդասպաններին թույլատրեր, որ շարունակեն մարդ սպանել, մենակ թե իրենց վարձով յոլա գնան: Դա այն դեպքում, երբ բոլոր մեղավորներին քարոզում էր ապաշխարել: Հետքրքիր է, թե Պողոս առաքյալն իրեն ինչու է համեմատում զինվորի հետ: Առաքյալն իր առաքելությունը մարդասպանի արածի հետ է համեմատում? Իսկ մարգարեի մասին բերածդ օրինակի կողքին կարծում եմ մոռացել ես Մովսես, Դավիթ և այլ մարգարեների ու հինկտակարանյան այլ սրբերի կեցվածքը, թե ինչքան թշնամիներ են կոտորել և ինչի համար: Սուրբ Գրքին քաջածանոթ մարդ ես, օրինակների մեջ չխորանամ: Եվ պետք չի Քրիստոսի պատգամը արհեստականորեն նույնացնել բոլորովին այլ երևույթի հետ: Պարզ չի, որ հանուն մարդկության փրկության զոհաբերվող Աստվածորդին կարիք չուներ Պետրոսի սրի պաշտպանությանը դիմելուն? Ինչ կապ ունի դա հանուն Հայրենիքի, մերձավորների ու սեփական սրբությունների պաշտպանության մարտի դաշտ ելնելու հետ? Քաջ ծանոթ է այդ մեթոդը, երբ Սուրբ Գրքի որևէ մեջբերում արհեստականորեն փորձվում է կապակցվել բոլորովին այլ երևույթի հետ, միայն թե սեփական ասելքը հաստատվի: Քաջ հայտնի է նաև, թե ում սիրած գործելաոճն է դա:
Հարցին ուրիշ կողմից մոտենանք: Իսկ Հրայր ջան, ինչու դու և քեզ նման քարոզող մարդիկ վեր չեք կենում և գնում այդ սերը քարոզելու մեր թշնամիներին? Այն մարդկանց, ովքեր սուր են վերցնում մեզ վրա: Չէ որ մենք չենք քարոզում սուր վերցնել և հարձակվել ուրիշների վրա, ընդամենը սուր ենք վերցնում և պաշտպանում Աստծուց մեզ շնորհվածը: Իհարկե, հեշտ է նստել ապահով սենյակում և համակարգչի միջոցով ճառեր գրել սիրո և այլնի մասին: Եվ կամ ինչու արևմուտքից հայտնված պատվելիներն ու վերապատվելիները չեն գնում քարոզելու թուրքերին, ադրբեջանցիներին և այլնին? Ավելի ապահով է քրիստոնյաներին քրիստոնեություն քարոզելը? Դե իհարկե, չէ որ պահապան հրեշտակների պաշտպանությունը երաշխավորված է: 
Հրայր ջան, քեզ մի խնդրանք. երբեք չփորձես պատերզամի դաշտ գնացած իմ և մեր մերձավորներին համեմատել մարդասպանների և չգիտեմ էլ ինչերի հետ: Սա առայժմ որպես խնդրանք: Այդ մարդկանցից շատերը զոհվել են ոչ թե թշնամու նկատմամբ ունեցած ատելությունից, այլ մեր նկատմամբ ունեցած սիրուց: Եթե պատերազմ և կորուստներ տեսած լինեիր, շատ լավ կհասկանաիր ինձ:

----------

ars83 (28.05.2009), may (27.05.2009), Nareco (26.05.2009), Safaryan (26.05.2009), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2011)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> <Վաճառեցեք ձեր հանդերձները և սրեր գնեք> պատգամը: Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչի համար էր այն ասված:


Մոնք ջան եթէ հնարավոր է հիշեցրու ինձ այս խոսքերի տեղը։ 
Բայց մեծամասամբ. կտակարանային սուր բառը ՝Աստծո խոսքն է։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մոնք ջան եթէ հնարավոր է հիշեցրու ինձ այս խոսքերի տեղը։ 
> Բայց մեծամասամբ. կտակարանային սուր բառը ՝Աստծո խոսքն է։


Աստծո խոսքը գնում են է՞լ…

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հարգելի Կտրուկ: Թույլ տվեք հիշեցնել,  որ այս կամ այն մարդու փրկվելու հարցը ոչ ձեր, ոչ իմ իրավասությունն է:


Ամբողջովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ։ՈՒստի եկեք ՙսուրբ Սարգիսին՚ ոչ երկնքում կարգենք և ոչ էլ երկրի խորքում։


> Մեջբերում:Աւելի մեծ սէր ոչ ոք չունի, քան այն, որ մէկն իր կեանքը տայ իր բարեկամների համար։ (Հովհ. ԺԵ 13) 
> 
> Մեջբերում:Սէրը նրանո՛վ ճանաչեցինք, որ Յիսուս իր կեա՛նքը տուեց մեզ համար. մենք էլ պարտաւոր ենք մեր եղբայրների համար տալ մեր կեանքը։ (Ա Հովհ. Գ 16)


Արսեն. Աստվածաշնչյան եղբայր և բարեկամ հասկացությունները՝ նամանավանդ տվյալ դեպքերում. վերաբերվում է  միայն ու միայն հոգևոր և հավատակից եղբայրներին։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Աստծո խոսքը գնում են է՞լ…


Գրված է.
 ՙժամանակը ծախու առեք՚ 
որովհետև 10 կույսերից 5 ին այդպես էլ չհաջողվեց  յուղ(որն է Աստծո խոսքը)  վերցնել մյուս կույսերից։
Ներսես ՙաստծո խոսք գնել՚ չի նշանակում փողով գնել.այլ գնել ինչ որ բան զոհելով ՝ տվյալ դեպքում  քո ժամանակն ես տրամադրում.կամ ասենք որևէ գործից ետ ես մնում Աստծո խոսքը լսելու համար. և այլն։

----------


## Nareco

*Հրայր* և *Կտրուկ*. 
 Ես կխուսափեմ երկար-բարակ խոհափիլիսոփայական մտքեր արտահայտելուց. 
մեկ հարց. 
* Արցախյան գոյամարտում և ընդհանրապես հայրենիքի, համար կյանքները չխնայած հայորդիները ձեզ համար 
ի՞նչ կարգավիճակ ունեն:* 
Հուսով եմ հարցս պարզ էր, ու խնդրում եմ առանց մեջբերումների և այլնի: Պարզ, կոնկրետ, հստակ:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> *Հրայր* և *Կտրուկ*. 
>  Ես կխուսափեմ երկար-բարակ խոհափիլիսոփայական մտքեր արտահայտելուց.


Խնդրում եմ նաև խուսափես ազգային նվիրական արժեքները  շահարկել։ 


> *Հրայր* և *Կտրուկ*. 
> մեկ հարց. 
> * Արցախյան գոյամարտում և ընդհանրապես հայրենիքի, համար կյանքները չխնայած հայորդիները ձեզ համար 
> ի՞նչ կարգավիճակ ունեն:* 
> Հուսով եմ հարցս պարզ էր, ու խնդրում եմ առանց մեջբերումների և այլնի: Պարզ, կոնկրետ, հստակ:


Ազգային հերոս։ 

Խնդրեմ նաև քո պատասխանը։

----------


## Nareco

> Խնդրում եմ նաև խուսափես ազգային նվիրական արժեքները  շահարկել։ Ազգային հերոս։ 
> 
> Խնդրեմ նաև քո պատասխանը։


Ես ոչինչ չեմ շահարկում. ձեր մի քանի գրառումներից ելնելով այլ հարց ուղղել հնարավոր չէր: 

Իմ պատասխա՞նը՝  ոչ մի բառով չեմ կարող բնութագրել նրանց մեծությունը... 
 Իր կյանքը հայրենիքի համար մատաղ արած հայորդուն ինչպիսի գերադրական որակում էլ տաս քիչ է...

----------

davidus (09.06.2009), Gayl (08.06.2009), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2011), Ներսես_AM (27.05.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> Հրայր, դու էլ պակաս խելացի չես, բայց անտեսել ես <Վաճառեցեք ձեր հանդերձները և սրեր գնեք> պատգամը: Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչի համար էր այն ասված: Անտեսել ես նաև Հովհաննես Մկրտչի կեցվածքը, որ իր մոտ եկած զինվորներին ոչ թե քարոզում է թողնել իրենց զինվորությունը, այլ ուղղակի բավարարվել իրենց ռոճիկով և ոչ մեկի անօրինաբար չնեղել: Հետքաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե Մկրտիչը մարդասպաններին թույլատրեր, որ շարունակեն մարդ սպանել, մենակ թե իրենց վարձով յոլա գնան: Դա այն դեպքում, երբ բոլոր մեղավորներին քարոզում էր ապաշխարել: Հետքրքիր է, թե Պողոս առաքյալն իրեն ինչու է համեմատում զինվորի հետ: Առաքյալն իր առաքելությունը մարդասպանի արածի հետ է համեմատում? Իսկ մարգարեի մասին բերածդ օրինակի կողքին կարծում եմ մոռացել ես Մովսես, Դավիթ և այլ մարգարեների ու հինկտակարանյան այլ սրբերի կեցվածքը, թե ինչքան թշնամիներ են կոտորել և ինչի համար: Սուրբ Գրքին քաջածանոթ մարդ ես, օրինակների մեջ չխորանամ: Եվ պետք չի Քրիստոսի պատգամը արհեստականորեն նույնացնել բոլորովին այլ երևույթի հետ: Պարզ չի, որ հանուն մարդկության փրկության զոհաբերվող Աստվածորդին կարիք չուներ Պետրոսի սրի պաշտպանությանը դիմելուն? Ինչ կապ ունի դա հանուն Հայրենիքի, մերձավորների ու սեփական սրբությունների պաշտպանության մարտի դաշտ ելնելու հետ? Քաջ ծանոթ է այդ մեթոդը, երբ Սուրբ Գրքի որևէ մեջբերում արհեստականորեն փորձվում է կապակցվել բոլորովին այլ երևույթի հետ, միայն թե սեփական ասելքը հաստատվի: Քաջ հայտնի է նաև, թե ում սիրած գործելաոճն է դա:
> Հարցին ուրիշ կողմից մոտենանք: Իսկ Հրայր ջան, ինչու դու և քեզ նման քարոզող մարդիկ վեր չեք կենում և գնում այդ սերը քարոզելու մեր թշնամիներին? Այն մարդկանց, ովքեր սուր են վերցնում մեզ վրա: Չէ որ մենք չենք քարոզում սուր վերցնել և հարձակվել ուրիշների վրա, ընդամենը սուր ենք վերցնում և պաշտպանում Աստծուց մեզ շնորհվածը: Իհարկե, հեշտ է նստել ապահով սենյակում և համակարգչի միջոցով ճառեր գրել սիրո և այլնի մասին: Եվ կամ ինչու արևմուտքից հայտնված պատվելիներն ու վերապատվելիները չեն գնում քարոզելու թուրքերին, ադրբեջանցիներին և այլնին? Ավելի ապահով է քրիստոնյաներին քրիստոնեություն քարոզելը? Դե իհարկե, չէ որ պահապան հրեշտակների պաշտպանությունը երաշխավորված է: 
> Հրայր ջան, քեզ մի խնդրանք. երբեք չփորձես պատերզամի դաշտ գնացած իմ և մեր մերձավորներին համեմատել մարդասպանների և չգիտեմ էլ ինչերի հետ: Սա առայժմ որպես խնդրանք: Այդ մարդկանցից շատերը զոհվել են ոչ թե թշնամու նկատմամբ ունեցած ատելությունից, այլ մեր նկատմամբ ունեցած սիրուց: Եթե պատերազմ և կորուստներ տեսած լինեիր, շատ լավ կհասկանաիր ինձ:


Շատ բարեր ես գրել մինգամից բայց կփորձեմ կարճ ասել։ Ես էլ եմ ծառայել հայկական բանակում, հավանաբար դու չես ծառայել չգիտես.... Զինվորը մարդասպան չի, մարդասպան ասում են նրան ով մարդ է սպանում։
Ի տարբերություն շատերի ասեմ որ մեր եկեղեցիները քարոզում են Քրիստոսին և ադրբեջանում և պարսկաստանում և մի շարք այլ երկրներում, անգա այնտեղ եկեղեցիներ կան, որոնքգաղտնի են հավաքվում։
Արևմտյան գործիչներից էլ հատկանշական է Ռեյչարդ Բոնկեն, ազգությամբ գերմանացի, քարոզում է աֆրիկայում, մահվան վճիռն է իր վրա կրել ու էլի շատ բաներ, իսկ դուք....  :Blush: 
Լավ չեմ ուզում դատել, դա իմ գործը չէ, բայց իրոք այս հարցում սխալվում ես, ես ճանաչում եմ իմ Աստծուն, ես ինձ ապահով եմ զգում, ավելին մահն ինձ համար վախենալու կամ սարսափելու բան չէ, այ սարսափելին երբ մարդկային հոգին է կորսվում....... սպանենք մեր թշնամիներին որ կորսվեն մեր հոգիները, ինչպիսի նհեթեթություն, ավելի լավ չի թշնամուց մեռնենք ու կորուստ չգնանք  :Think: 

Նարեկոի հարցն էլ միացնելով ասեմ զոհվածների մեջ շատերը կային որ իրոք հայրենասեր մարդիկ էին, բայց հավատքի և Աստծո հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունեն։
Հարևանը նեղացրել է քո երեխուն հարցերը լուծել ես, հա ինչ արել արել ես, Աստծուն ինչի ես մասնակից անում սրա մեջ......

----------


## Nareco

> Շատ բարեր ես գրել մինգամից բայց կփորձեմ կարճ ասել։ Ես էլ եմ ծառայել հայկական բանակում, հավանաբար դու չես ծառայել չգիտես.... Զինվորը մարդասպան չի, մարդասպան ասում են նրան ով մարդ է սպանում։
> Ի տարբերություն շատերի ասեմ որ մեր եկեղեցիները քարոզում են Քրիստոսին և ադրբեջանում և պարսկաստանում և մի շարք այլ երկրներում, անգա այնտեղ եկեղեցիներ կան, որոնքգաղտնի են հավաքվում։
> Արևմտյան գործիչներից էլ հատկանշական է Ռեյչարդ Բոնկեն, ազգությամբ գերմանացի, քարոզում է աֆրիկայում, մահվան վճիռն է իր վրա կրել ու էլի շատ բաներ, իսկ դուք.... 
> Լավ չեմ ուզում դատել, դա իմ գործը չէ, բայց իրոք այս հարցում սխալվում ես, ես ճանաչում եմ իմ Աստծուն, ես ինձ ապահով եմ զգում, ավելին մահն ինձ համար վախենալու կամ սարսափելու բան չէ, այ սարսափելին երբ մարդկային հոգին է կորսվում....... *սպանենք մեր թշնամիներին որ կորսվեն մեր հոգիները, ինչպիսի նհեթեթություն, ավելի լավ չի թշնամուց մեռնենք ու կորուստ չգնանք* 
> 
> *Նարեկոի հարցն էլ միացնելով ասեմ զոհվածների մեջ շատերը կային որ իրոք հայրենասեր մարդիկ էին, բայց հավատքի և Աստծո հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունեն։
> Հարևանը նեղացրել է քո երեխուն հարցերը լուծել ես, հա ինչ արել արել ես, Աստծուն ինչի ես մասնակից անում սրա մեջ......*


Հուսով եմ քո պես մտածողները շատ քիչ են, քանի որ այդ կերպ մտածելու դեպքում ՀԱՅԻ անունը վաղուց պիտի ջնջված լիներ աշխարհի երեսին: 

 Ո՞նց չունեին: Բա հիմա սենց հանգիստ նստած համակարգչով գրառումներ ես կատարում, խաղաղ երկնքի տակ ապրում ես, քո Աստծուն ես պաշտում, ու՞մ շնորհքն է: 
_մի շատ պարզ օրինակ._ Եթե հավատի ու Աստծու հետ կապ չունենային, Պարգև սրբազանը մահապարտների համար հատ-հատ աղոթք չէր կարդա, ազատամարտիկները սպիտակ խաչեր էին կարել իրենց հագուստների վրա, դա պատահակա՞ն է... 

  Ի՞նչ հարևանի երեխա...Ես արդեն սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ դու տեղյակ ես Արցախյան գոյամարտից: Ադրբեջանցիները  Բաքվում, Սումգայիթում սպանդ կազմակերպեցին, հարձակվեցին Արցախի խաղաղ ժողովրդի վրա, բազմաթիվ անմեղ մարդիկ զոհվեցին, բազմաթիվ կանայք ու աղջիկներ պղծվեցին, ու որ մեկը զենքը վերցրած պաշտպանում էր իր օջախը, իր ընտանիքը, կնոջն ու երեխային, իր սրբությունը, նա մարդասպա՞ն է, ի՞նչ է...

----------

davidus (09.06.2009), Monk (27.05.2009), Tig (27.05.2009), Երկնային (28.05.2009), յոգի (27.05.2009), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2011), Ներսես_AM (27.05.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> Հուսով եմ քո պես մտածողները շատ քիչ են, քանի որ այդ կերպ մտածելու դեպքում ՀԱՅԻ անունը վաղուց պիտի ջնջված լիներ աշխարհի երեսին: 
> 
>  Ո՞նց չունեին: Բա հիմա սենց հանգիստ նստած համակարգչով գրառումներ ես կատարում, խաղաղ երկնքի տակ ապրում ես, քո Աստծուն ես պաշտում, ու՞մ շնորհքն է: 
> _մի շատ պարզ օրինակ._ Եթե հավատի ու Աստծու հետ կապ չունենային, Պարգև սրբազանը մահապարտների համար հատ-հատ աղոթք չէր կարդա, ազատամարտիկները սպիտակ խաչեր էին կարել իրենց հագուստների վրա, դա պատահակա՞ն է... 
> 
>   Ի՞նչ հարևանի երեխա...Ես արդեն սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ դու տեղյակ ես Արցախյան գոյամարտից: Ադրբեջանցիները  Բաքվում, Սումգայիթում սպանդ կազմակերպեցին, հարձակվեցին Արցախի խաղաղ ժողովրդի վրա, բազմաթիվ անմեղ մարդիկ զոհվեցին, բազմաթիվ կանայք ու աղջիկներ պղծվեցին, ու որ մեկը զենքը վերցրած պաշտպանում էր իր օջախը, իր ընտանիքը, կնոջն ու երեխային, իր սրբությունը, նա մարդասպա՞ն է, ի՞նչ է...


Ցավալի է բայց լրիվ տեղերը խառնել եք. Հա եթե իմ նման մտածողներ չլինեին էլի հնարավոր է անուններդ հայ լիներ բայց վրացուն նման մի 10 անգամ հավատափոխ եղած կլինեիք ու եղեռն էլ չէիք տեսնի.... Ինչ ամոթ է անգամ մտածել որ այսպես է մտածում մեր ազգը։

----------


## Tig

> ................
> ..... սպանենք մեր թշնամիներին որ կորսվեն մեր հոգիները, ինչպիսի նհեթեթություն, ավելի լավ չի *թշնամուց մեռնենք ու կորուստ չգնանք* 
> 
> ......


Հրայր, դու իրո՞ք սենց ես մտածում :Shok: 
Սարսափելի է, ահավոր…

----------


## Nareco

> Ցավալի է բայց լրիվ տեղերը խառնել եք. Հա եթե իմ նման մտածողներ չլինեին էլի հնարավոր է անուններդ հայ լիներ բայց վրացուն նման մի 10 անգամ հավատափոխ եղած կլինեիք ու եղեռն էլ չէիք տեսնի.... Ինչ ամոթ է անգամ մտածել որ այսպես է մտածում մեր ազգը։


 Ես ամբողջ ազգի անունից չեմ խոսում, ես ներկայացնում եմ իմ տեսակետը խնդրո առարկայի վերաբերյալ, իսկ ամոթի պահով, խորհուրդ չէի տա մյուս անգամ այս բառը օգտագործել երկխոսության մեջ: Մեծ հարց է, ում... 

1. Այդ ի՞նչն եմ խառնել, կոնկրե'տ:
2. Հավատափոխության պահով, նախ արի ճշտենք, թե դու ո՞ր եկեղեցու անդամ ես, նոր շարունակենք:
3. Այդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիք հարցիս.
Հայրենիքը, ընտանիքը  պաշտպանելու համար զենք վերցրած հայորդին ձեզ համար մարդասպա՞ն է, թե ոչ: Կոնկրե'տ, այո' կամ ո'չ:

----------

Monk (27.05.2009), Tig (27.05.2009), յոգի (27.05.2009), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2011)

----------


## յոգի

> Ես ամբողջ ազգի անունից չեմ խոսում, ես ներկայացնում եմ իմ տեսակետը խնդրո առարկայի վերաբերյալ, իսկ ամոթի պահով, խորհուրդ չէի տա մյուս անգամ այս բառը օգտագործել երկխոսության մեջ: Մեծ հարց է, ում... 
> 
> 1. Այդ ի՞նչն եմ խառնել, կոնկրե'տ:
> 2. Հավատափոխության պահով, նախ արի ճշտենք, թե դու ո՞ր եկեղեցու անդամ ես, նոր շարունակենք:
> 3. Այդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիք հարցիս.
> Հայրենիքը, ընտանիքը  պաշտպանելու համար զենք վերցրած հայորդին ձեզ համար մարդասպա՞ն է, թե ոչ: Կոնկրե'տ, այո' կամ ո'չ:



Իմ համար Հերոս է, նաև ազգի համար...
Արիական Վեդաներում ասվում է' եթե թալանում են տունտ, բռնաբարում են հարազատիտ, եթե ուզում են քեզ կամ հարազատիտ սպանել,  այյրում են ունեցվացքտ, հարձակվում են Երկրիտ վրա, եթե զենք ես վերցնում ու պահպանում ես և ստիպված ես սպանել ապա դա մեղք չի համարվում, այլ հակառակաը... 
Իսկ Վեդաները դա Գերագույն Աստծո խոսքն է...
 :Smile:

----------

Tig (29.05.2009)

----------


## յոգի

Կտրուկ-ի խոսքերից 
մարդկային հոգին է կորսվում....... սպանենք մեր թշնամիներին որ կորսվեն մեր հոգիները, ինչպիսի նհեթեթություն, ավելի լավ չի թշնամուց մեռնենք ու կորուստ չգնանք 
Թշնամի ասելով ին՞չ եք հասկանում,
առաջի թշնամին մարդու մեջ է, կեղծ ԵՍ-ը, գոռոզությունը,, հպարտությունը, և այլը...
հարցը դրանում է թե մարդ ինչ՞պեես է հասկանում ««թշնամի»»
եթե մեկը հարձակվում ե ազգիտ վրա ապա դա ազգի թշնամի է, նրան սպանելով մարդ չի կորցնում իէ ««Հոգին»» և դա մեղք չե...
մեր ««պապերը»» այդ խելքին էին որ ծովից ծով հայաստանը տանուլ տվին և մնաց մի բուռ...
հիմա էլ շարունակվում է նույն ««քրիստոնեական»» գաղափարը, որը Քրիստոսը դա ինկատի չուներ, այլ ««թշնամին»» որը մարդու մեջ է...

----------


## Hrayr

Լավ, ես պասիվ դիրք եմ ընդունում.... ժամանակավորապես, մինչև կրքերը մարեն....
ափսոս որ չեք ուզում ընդունել ճշմարտությունը, եթե թշնամուն սպանելը ճիշտ եք համարում ապա այդպես էլ վարվեք, ես իմ Աստծո ասածն եմ ճիշտ համարում և հակված եմ պնդելու, որ թշնամու համար աղոթել է պետք.... իսկ պաշտպանվելու համար խնդիր չունեմ ես, ով ունի թող կարդա 91 սաղմոսն ու իմանա որ ինքն էլ կարող է անհանգստանալու պատճառ չունենալ....

----------


## Nareco

> Լավ, ես պասիվ դիրք եմ ընդունում.... ժամանակավորապես, մինչև կրքերը մարեն....
> ափսոս որ չեք ուզում ընդունել ճշմարտությունը, եթե թշնամուն սպանելը ճիշտ եք համարում ապա այդպես էլ վարվեք, ես իմ Աստծո ասածն եմ ճիշտ համարում և հակված եմ պնդելու, որ թշնամու համար աղոթել է պետք.... իսկ պաշտպանվելու համար խնդիր չունեմ ես, ով ունի թող կարդա 91 սաղմոսն ու իմանա որ ինքն էլ կարող է անհանգստանալու պատճառ չունենալ....


Հրա'յր,
Հարկ չկա ինչ որ դիրքեր ընդունել, ուղղակի պետք է կարողանալ պատասխանել հարցերիս: 
 Իսկ հղումներ Աստվածաշնչից այստեղ կան ինչքան սիրտդ ուզի:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ-ի խոսքերից 
> մարդկային հոգին է կորսվում....... սպանենք մեր թշնամիներին որ կորսվեն մեր հոգիները, ինչպիսի նհեթեթություն, ավելի լավ չի թշնամուց մեռնենք ու կորուստ չգնանք 
> Թշնամի ասելով ին՞չ եք հասկանում,
> առաջի թշնամին մարդու մեջ է, կեղծ ԵՍ-ը, գոռոզությունը,, հպարտությունը, և այլը...
> հարցը դրանում է թե մարդ ինչ՞պեես է հասկանում ««թշնամի»»
> եթե մեկը հարձակվում ե ազգիտ վրա ապա դա ազգի թշնամի է, նրան սպանելով մարդ չի կորցնում իէ ««Հոգին»» և դա մեղք չե...
> մեր ««պապերը»» այդ խելքին էին որ ծովից ծով հայաստանը տանուլ տվին և մնաց մի բուռ...
> հիմա էլ շարունակվում է նույն ««քրիստոնեական»» գաղափարը, որը Քրիստոսը դա ինկատի չուներ, այլ ««թշնամին»» որը մարդու մեջ է...


մի հատ ուշքի արի. ուշադիր նայիր թէ ով ինչ ա գրում նոր մեջբերումներ արա։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> 3. Այդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիք հարցիս.
> Հայրենիքը, ընտանիքը  պաշտպանելու համար զենք վերցրած հայորդին ձեզ համար մարդասպա՞ն է, թե ոչ: Կոնկրե'տ, այո' կամ ո'չ:


ՈՉ։
հուսով եմ այս անգամ կոնկրետ հնչեց պատասխանս.Բայց քո հարցումը կոնկրետ պատասխանով չես կարող պատասխանել։ Նարեկ ընդհանրապես դու այն նաիվ հարցերն ես տալիս. որը տալիս է հավատքին հակառակվող մարդը. ու հիմա էլ ես քեզ պիտի կոնկրետ հարց տամ՝ ակնկալելով  այո կամ ոչ պատասխանը։ 

Իր ընտանիքը սովից փրկելու համար գողություն անող մարդը գող է.թէ ոչ։

----------


## յոգի

> մի հատ ուշքի արի. ուշադիր նայիր թէ ով ինչ ա գրում նոր մեջբերումներ արա։


կներես չեի նկատել ...

----------

Կտրուկ (27.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լավ, ես պասիվ դիրք եմ ընդունում.... ժամանակավորապես, մինչև կրքերը մարեն....
> ափսոս որ չեք ուզում ընդունել ճշմարտությունը, եթե թշնամուն սպանելը ճիշտ եք համարում ապա այդպես էլ վարվեք, ես իմ Աստծո ասածն եմ ճիշտ համարում և հակված եմ պնդելու, որ թշնամու համար աղոթել է պետք.... իսկ պաշտպանվելու համար խնդիր չունեմ ես, ով ունի թող կարդա 91 սաղմոսն ու իմանա որ ինքն էլ կարող է անհանգստանալու պատճառ չունենալ....


Ինչ ես խոսում Հրայր: Քիչա մնում մի հատ էլ գրես որ 1500000 մարդ լավ չէր աղոթում դրա համար տենց դաժան ճակատագրի արժանացան: Որ օրը 24 ժամ աղոթեին թուրքի լամուկները գալու էին ասեին լավ որ էսքան աղոթում եք չենք կոտորի, հա՞: Կամ էլ շատ հեռու չգնանք Բաքուն, Սումգայիթն ու Ղարաբաղը քեզ վառ օրինակ:

----------


## Nareco

> ՈՉ։
> հուսով եմ այս անգամ կոնկրետ հնչեց պատասխանս.Բայց քո հարցումը կոնկրետ պատասխանով չես կարող պատասխանել։ Նարեկ ընդհանրապես դու այն նաիվ հարցերն ես տալիս. որը տալիս է հավատքին հակառակվող մարդը. ու հիմա էլ ես քեզ պիտի կոնկրետ հարց տամ՝ ակնկալելով  այո կամ ոչ պատասխանը։ 
> 
> Իր ընտանիքը սովից փրկելու համար գողություն անող մարդը գող է.թէ ոչ։


Կտրո'ւկ, 

1. Նախ, հարցս քեզ չէր ուղղված դու իմ նախորդ հարցին պատասխանել էիր: 
2. Ի՞նչը կոնկրետ չեմ պատասխանել, Դուք երևի կոնկրետ հասկացության տակ հասկանում եք կոնկրետ բառը, իսկ ես նկատի ունեմ երևույթը, վերաբերմունքը:  Մեկ անգամ ևս կարդացեք, կըմբռնեք:
3. Կտրո'ւկ, բայց շատ կտրուկ ես արտահայտվում, ո՞վ է հավատքին հակառակվում, ձեր մի քանի գրառումներից ինձ մոտ առաջացան որոշ հարցեր, որոնք էլ ուղղեցի ձեզ, հարցեր ուղղելը դա դեռ հավատքին հակառակվել չէ: 
4. Նախ, տեղին համեմատություն չէր. մանրամասնեմ.
I.Հայրենիքը, ընտանիքը պաշտպանելու համար դու չունես «ընտրության լայն 
      հնարավորություն», այսինքն երբ թշնամին հարձակվում է, ու կյանքդ, ընտանիքիդ ապահովությունը մազից է կախված, չես նստում մտածում, «ո՞նց խփեմ, որ չսպանեմ, մարդասպան դուրս չգամ հանկարծ» ... 
II. Իսկ քո բերած գողի օրինակը ուղղակի աբսուրդ է, նախ համեմատության ապա «ընտրության լայն հնարավորության» տեսանկյունից:

----------


## ars83

> Ամբողջովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ։ՈՒստի եկեք ՙսուրբ Սարգիսին՚ ոչ երկնքում կարգենք և ոչ էլ երկրի խորքում։


Հարգելի Կտրուկ, անձամբ դուք սո՞ւրբ եք, թե՞ ոչ:




> Արսեն. Աստվածաշնչյան եղբայր և բարեկամ հասկացությունները՝ նամանավանդ տվյալ դեպքերում. վերաբերվում է  միայն ու միայն հոգևոր և հավատակից եղբայրներին։


Ռուսի ասած՝ опять двадцать пять: Որտե՞ղ եք տեսել, որ Քրիստոս Ավետարանում ասի, որ Իրեն հավատացողի եղբայրը միայն  իր հավատակիցն է: Կրկին հիշեցնեմ բարի սամարացու առակը՝ սամարացին վիրավորվածի եղբա՞յրն էր արդյոք:
Ենթադրենք  թշնամին հարձակվել է մեկի ընտանիքի վրա, որը չի կիսում նրա հավատալիքը և նա հնարավորություն ունի նրանց պաշտպանելու. ի՞նչ է ասելու՝ հավատքի եկեք, նո՞ր կռվեմ ձեզ համար:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրո'ւկ, 
> 
> 1. Նախ, հարցս քեզ չէր ուղղված դու իմ նախորդ հարցին պատասխանել էիր: 
> 2. Ի՞նչը կոնկրետ չեմ պատասխանել, Դուք երևի կոնկրետ հասկացության տակ հասկանում եք կոնկրետ բառը, իսկ ես նկատի ունեմ երևույթը, վերաբերմունքը:  Մեկ անգամ ևս կարդացեք, կըմբռնեք:
> 3. Կտրո'ւկ, բայց շատ կտրուկ ես արտահայտվում, ո՞վ է հավատքին հակառակվում, ձեր մի քանի գրառումներից ինձ մոտ առաջացան որոշ հարցեր, որոնք էլ ուղղեցի ձեզ, հարցեր ուղղելը դա դեռ հավատքին հակառակվել չէ: 
> 4. Նախ, տեղին համեմատություն չէր. մանրամասնեմ.
> I.Հայրենիքը, ընտանիքը պաշտպանելու համար դու չունես «ընտրության լայն 
>       հնարավորություն», այսինքն երբ թշնամին հարձակվում է, ու կյանքդ, ընտանիքիդ ապահովությունը մազից է կախված, չես նստում մտածում, «ո՞նց խփեմ, որ չսպանեմ, մարդասպան դուրս չգամ հանկարծ» ... 
> II. Իսկ քո բերած գողի օրինակը ուղղակի աբսուրդ է, նախ համեմատության ապա «ընտրության լայն հնարավորության» տեսանկյունից:


Նարեկ. ասածս ինչ էր.երբ վստահությունդ և հավատքդ հերիքում է առ Աստված.՝ոչ վախենում ես սովից.ոչ փոթորկից ոչ մահից...... իսկ անընդհատ հարցնել  բա որ այսպես լինի ի՞նչ կանես .բա որ այնպես լինի ինչ կանես.դա  հիմնականում  աթեիստների հարցեր են։Կարելի է ապրել ուղղակի տվյալ օրով.իսկ թէ հետո ինչ հողմեր ու փորձություններ կգան մեր գլխին  այդ ժամանակ էլ  պարձ կլինի ինչ անենք։
թէ չէ ես էլ վերցնեմ ու հարցնեմ ՝
Նարեկ եթէ միայն քո վկայություննէ պետք  դատարանում .որ ընկերոջդ դատեն կամ ոչ ՝ հանուն դրա կարելի՞ է մի թեթև ստել ու ընկերոջդ ազատել։
ես չեմ ասում թէ ունեմ սարեր շուռ տվող հավատք. հարցը ոչ թէ ինձանում կամ մյուսում է կայանում այլ  ճշմարիտ վարդապետությանը ։
իսկ երբ կհասնենք կատարյալ հավատքին կամ չենք հասնի  դա այլ հարց է։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հարգելի Կտրուկ, անձամբ դուք սո՞ւրբ եք, թե՞ ոչ:


Արսեն ջան չեմ սիրում երբ հարցիս հարցով են պատասխանում.այն էլ ընդհանրապես  հարցից հեռու մի հարցով։



> Որտե՞ղ եք տեսել, որ Քրիստոս Ավետարանում ասի, որ Իրեն հավատացողի եղբայրը միայն իր հավատակիցն է:



ես չասացի միայն։ Ասում եմ տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը գնում է հավատակցության մասին։
Հիշիր թէ Հիսուս ինչ ասաց երբ իր մայրն ու եղբայրները նրան դուրս էին կանչում։

----------


## ars83

> Արսեն ջան չեմ սիրում երբ հարցիս հարցով են պատասխանում.այն էլ ընդհանրապես  հարցից հեռու մի հարցով։


Չեղավ, խնդրում եմ չփախնել հարցիցս. դուք ձեզ սուրբ համարո՞ւմ եք: Դեմ եք, որ Ս.Սարգսին սուրբ անվանենք, ուզում եմ իմանալ ինքներդ ձեզ սուրբ անվանո՞ւմ/համարո՞ւմ եք:





> ես չասացի միայն։ Ասում եմ տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը գնում է հավատակցության մասին։


Ես էլ չասացի «միայն»: Ձեր գրածի տոնն էր այնպիսին, որ «միայն հավատակիցների համար»: 
Այսինքն ընդունո՞ւմ եք, որ այդ «եղբայր» հասկացության մեջ (ում համար Առաքյալը կոչ է անում կյանքը դնել), կարող է մտնել արյունակից (բայց անհավատ) եղբայրը, քույրը, մայրը, զավակը, հարևանը, և այլն: Եթե այո, ապա ստացվում է, որ ընտանիքը պաշտպանած նահատակը կատարել է Աստծո պատվիրանը: Եթե ոչ, ապա ինչպե՞ս կհիմնավորեք, որ խոսքը միայն հավատակիցների մասին է:



> Հիշիր թէ Հիսուս ինչ ասաց երբ իր մայրն ու եղբայրները նրան դուրս էին կանչում։


 Գիտեի, որ այս դրվագն եք նշելու, դրա համար հատուկ գրեցի ոչ թե Քրիստոսի եղբայրների, այլ Նրան հավատացողների եղբայրների մասին: Այո, հավատակիցն էլ է եղբայր, արնակից եղբայրդ էլ (լինի հավատացյալ, թե անհավատ), այդպես չէ՞:

Հ.Գ. Ես չեմ հասկանում առարկությունների իմաստը: Ենթադրենք, դադարեցինք ազգակիցների համար մարտի դաշտում ընկածներին Աստծո պատվիրանը կատարած համարել, ի՞նչ դրանից: Որ դեմ եք արտահայտվում դրան, ի՞նչ եք ուզում ասել, սովորեցնել:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հ.Գ. Ես չեմ հասկանում առարկությունների իմաստը: Ենթադրենք, դադարեցինք ազգակիցների համար մարտի դաշտում ընկածներին Աստծո պատվիրանը կատարած համարել, ի՞նչ դրանից: Որ դեմ եք արտահայտվում դրան, ի՞նչ եք ուզում ասել, սովորեցնել:


Ինչ կա չհասկանալու Հարգելի Արսեն։ Այս պատերազմի թոհ ու բոհը կարծեմ թէ դու ես բարձրացրել։ եթէ չեմ սխալվում. դու համարում ես որ  մարդ կարող է ապրել իր ուզած կյանքը. հետո  զոհվել պատերազմում՝ հանուն հայրենիքի. և համարել որ Աստծո պատվիրա՞ն է կատարել. և դրանով իսկ փրկվել ու տեղափոխվել երկի՞նք։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Չեղավ, խնդրում եմ չփախնել հարցիցս. դուք ձեզ սուրբ համարո՞ւմ եք: Դեմ եք, որ Ս.Սարգսին սուրբ անվանենք, ուզում եմ իմանալ ինքներդ ձեզ սուրբ սուրբ անվանո՞ւմ/համարո՞ւմ եք


սրա մասին այլ թեմայում կխոսենք.որովհետև շատ ծավալուն ու առանձին թեմա է։

----------


## ars83

> Ինչ կա չհասկանալու Հարգելի Արսեն։ Այս պատերազմի թոհ ու բոհը կարծեմ թէ դու ես բարձրացրել։ եթէ չեմ սխալվում. դու համարում ես որ  մարդ կարող է ապրել իր ուզած կյանքը. հետո  զոհվել պատերազմում՝ հանուն հայրենիքի. և համարել որ Աստծո պատվիրա՞ն է կատարել. և դրանով իսկ փրկվել ու տեղափոխվել երկի՞նք։


Չեմ պնդում, որ այդպես է բոլոր դեպքերում, բայց չեմ բացառում այս դեպքը: «Իր ուզած կյանքն է ապրել»-ը մի քիչ շատ աղոտ է: Բայց այն Աստծո Շնորհը, որին այդքան հղվում եք, չեմ խափանում այս մարդկանց դեպքում էլ, քանի որ ուրիշի համար կյանքը տալը սիրո մեծագույն արտահայտություն եմ համարում: Միգուցեև մարդը ողջ իր կյանքում Եկեղեցի չի հաճախել, Աստծո խոսքին ականջ չի դրել, բայց եթե նա որոշել է կամավոր իր կյանքը տալ ուրիշի համար, նրա մեջ հաստատ ինչ-որ բան կա Աստծուց: Դուք միանգամից «ոչ» եք ասում նման մարդու փրկությանը, ես ասում եմ՝ Աստված գիտի:

Այնուամենայնիվ, ի՞նչու եք առարկում նաև բացահայտորեն հավատքի համար կյանքը զոհելու դեպքերի դեմ (ՎարդանՄամիկոնյան և այլոք): Սա էլ հո Աստծո Խոսքը լսած, ընդունած մարդիկ էին, գնում էին պատերազմելու հանուն իրենք զավակների, նրանց ֆիզիկապես և հոգեպես առողջության համար:

----------

Tig (29.05.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկ. ասածս ինչ էր.երբ վստահությունդ և հավատքդ հերիքում է առ Աստված.՝ոչ վախենում ես սովից.ոչ փոթորկից ոչ մահից...... իսկ անընդհատ հարցնել  բա որ այսպես լինի ի՞նչ կանես .բա որ այնպես լինի ինչ կանես.դա  հիմնականում  աթեիստների հարցեր են։Կարելի է ապրել ուղղակի տվյալ օրով.իսկ թէ հետո ինչ հողմեր ու փորձություններ կգան մեր գլխին  այդ ժամանակ էլ  պարձ կլինի ինչ անենք։
> թէ չէ ես էլ վերցնեմ ու հարցնեմ ՝
> Նարեկ եթէ միայն քո վկայություննէ պետք  դատարանում .որ ընկերոջդ դատեն կամ ոչ ՝ հանուն դրա կարելի՞ է մի թեթև ստել ու ընկերոջդ ազատել։
> ես չեմ ասում թէ ունեմ սարեր շուռ տվող հավատք. հարցը ոչ թէ ինձանում կամ մյուսում է կայանում այլ  ճշմարիտ վարդապետությանը ։
> իսկ երբ կհասնենք կատարյալ հավատքին կամ չենք հասնի  դա այլ հարց է։


  Բայց ո՞վ խոսեց վստահության ու հավատի պակասից: Նորից եմ կրկնում, հուսով եմ վերջին անգամ. 
 Ձեր (Կտրուկ, Հրայր ) մի շարք գրառումներից հետո ինձ մոտ հարց առաջացավ, որն էլ ուղղեցի ձեզ:  Աթեիստների հարցեր չեն: Շատ նորմալ, տրամաբանված, հիմնավորված հարց էր: Այդ ի՞նչ շնորհի եք արժանացել, որ հարցերն այդպես կարողանում եք դասակարգել աթեիստի, ոչ աթեիստի:

 Դուք ավելի լավ է պատասխանեիք, թե որ եկեղեցու անդամ եք, ո՞րի գաղափարախոսությունն եք կիսում: Ինչո՞ւ եք խուսափում պատասխանելուց:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Դուք միանգամից «ոչ» եք ասում նման մարդու փրկությանը, ես ասում եմ՝ Աստված գիտի:


Արսեն ջան ես ոչ մեկի փրկությանն էլ ոչ չեմ ասում.ու ընդհանրապես ես կրոն բաժնում իմ անձնական  թեզերը աշխատում եմ չդնել.այլ միայն  կտակարանի տեսակետն եմ  ուզում որ շահած լինեն։



> Այնուամենայնիվ, ի՞նչու եք առարկում նաև բացահայտորեն հավատքի համար կյանքը զոհելու դեպքերի դեմ (ՎարդանՄամիկոնյան և այլոք): Սա էլ հո Աստծո Խոսքը լսած, ընդունած մարդիկ էին, գնում էին պատերազմելու հանուն իրենք զավակների, նրանց ֆիզիկապես և հոգեպես առողջության համար:


սենց ասեմ՝ այսինքն ես չեմ ասում այլ կտակարանը՝  
ուզում ես օրինավոր  ամուսին ու լավ հայր եղիր ընտանիքիդ համար.
ուզում ես  մեծն բարեգործ եղիր . 
ուզում ես կյանքդ  մի քանի անգամ տուր հայրենիքիդ համար  
ուզում ես պարկիր նռնակի վրա որ մյուսները չվնասվեն 
մեկ է՝ 
եթե Հիսուսին տեր ու փրկիչ չես ընդունել՝ դատապարտության տակ ես։

----------

Hrayr (29.05.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Դուք ավելի լավ է պատասխանեիք, թե որ եկեղեցու անդամ եք, ո՞րի գաղափարախոսությունն եք կիսում: Ինչո՞ւ եք խուսափում պատասխանելուց:


ԱՐԻ ՈՒ ՏեՍ ։ 
Այն եկեղեցին է. որը շարժվում է կտակարանով .որևէ անվանում չի կրում իր վրա։ կան դրսից կպցված անուններ.բայց  ես դրանք չեմ կրկնի։
եթե այդքան հետաքրքիր է իմ անձը .ասեմ որ այղ եկեղեցու անդամը  չեմ  դեռ այլ ունկնդիրը և համախոհը։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կրկին հիշեցնեմ բարի սամարացու առակը՝ սամարացին վիրավորվածի եղբա՞յրն էր արդյոք:


ես էլ հիշեցնեմ Հարգելի Արսեն։
մի մարդ երուսաղեմից(Աստծո տունն է խորհրդանշում) իջնում էր երիքով(մեղքի և անօրենության քաղաք էր) և ընկավ ավազակների ձեռքը։(երբ թողնում ենք Աստծուն  ամեն բան կորցնում ենք.թալանվում ենք մեղքից)
Քահանան անցավ և չօգնեց.ղեվտացին անցավ և չօգնեց. Սամարացին անցավ. գթաց վիրավորին .նրա վերքերին գինի(արյունն է խորհրդանշում) և յուղ(Օծություն է խորհրդանշում) լցրեց. տարավ նրան իջևանատուն (եկեղեցի) և իջևանատիրոջը (հովվին)հանձնեց. որոշ գումար թողնելով.և ասեց. որ եթե ավել բան ծաղսի՝մյուս գալուց(Հիսուսի 2 րդ գալուստը)կփոխհատուցի։ 
Արսեն ես այնպես եմ կարծում.որ Բարի Սամարացին՝հենց Հիսուսն է։

----------

Hrayr (29.05.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> ԱՐԻ ՈՒ ՏեՍ ։ 
> Այն եկեղեցին է. որը շարժվում է կտակարանով .որևէ անվանում չի կրում իր վրա։ կան դրսից կպցված անուններ.բայց  ես դրանք չեմ կրկնի։
> եթե այդքան հետաքրքիր է իմ անձը .ասեմ որ այղ եկեղեցու անդամը  չեմ  դեռ այլ ունկնդիրը և համախոհը։


 Բա չիմանա՞մ ուր գամ: 
Ո՞ր եկեղեցին: Պիտի մի քանի անգամ հարցնե՞մ, որ բարեհաճեք պատասխանել:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Բա չիմանա՞մ ուր գամ: 
> Ո՞ր եկեղեցին: Պիտի մի քանի անգամ հարցնե՞մ, որ բարեհաճեք պատասխանել:


Նարեկ. ես ուրիշ պատասխանելու ձև չգիտեմ.էլ տարբերակ չի մնացել այս հարցիդ պատասխանելու։
Իսկ  թէ ու՞ր գաս .շատ պարզ է։  օր ու ժամ ենք հարմարեցնում  .իրար տեսնում ու գնում։

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկ. ես ուրիշ պատասխանելու ձև չգիտեմ.էլ տարբերակ չի մնացել այս հարցիդ պատասխանելու։
> Իսկ  թէ ու՞ր գաս .շատ պարզ է։  օր ու ժամ ենք հարմարեցնում  .իրար տեսնում ու գնում։


   Կտրուկ, լավ փորձենք այսպես:
 Ես Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու անդամ եմ, դու ո՞ր եկեղեցու անդամ ես: 
Ամենևին էլ պարզ չէ: Անունը նույնիսկ չես ասում:

----------

յոգի (29.05.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Ես այն եկեղեցու անդամ եմ, որ  ծնվեց առաջին դարում,ես Քրիստոսի եկեղեցու անդամ եմ։
Մեր եկեղեցում շատ հոգիներ կան, կան ՀԱԵ -ից ԿԽ-ից և այլնից, մենք հասկանում ենք իրար ու սիրում ենք մեր Տիրոջ սիրով, այն սիրով որով Նա մեզ սիրեց,իսկ  եթե դուք էլ այդ եկեղեցուց լինեիք, դուք էլ կսիրեիք մեզ,իսկ նա ով սիրում է, շնորհավորում եմ դուք ճանաչում եք Աստծուն, Նա սեր է։

----------

Կտրուկ (29.05.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Լավ, ես պասիվ դիրք եմ ընդունում.... ժամանակավորապես, մինչև կրքերը մարեն....
> ափսոս որ չեք ուզում ընդունել ճշմարտությունը, եթե թշնամուն սպանելը ճիշտ եք համարում ապա այդպես էլ վարվեք, ես իմ Աստծո ասածն եմ ճիշտ համարում և հակված եմ պնդելու, որ թշնամու համար աղոթել է պետք.... իսկ պաշտպանվելու համար խնդիր չունեմ ես, ով ունի թող կարդա 91 սաղմոսն ու իմանա որ ինքն էլ կարող է անհանգստանալու պատճառ չունենալ....


Հրայր, փաստորեն Աստծո խոսքը քո ձևով հասկանալով դուրսա գալիս, որ էս կյանքը անիմաստա; Բա էլ չարի ու բարու պայքարի իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Բա էլ հարազատի նկատմամբ  սիրո իմաստը ո՞րնա: Չէ որ Աստված Սեր է: Ուրեմն դու բացի քեզնից ոչ ոքի չես սիրում, քանի որ մտածում ես լոկ քո հոգու «փրկության» մասին: Սիրել նշանակում է պատրաստ լինել թշնամու կոկորդը կրծել հանուն հարազատներիդ ու եթե պետք է կյանքիդ գնով: Դե քո հետ հայրենասրության մասին խոսելն էլ ավելորդ է… 
Աստծո բոլոր խոսքերն ու գործերն էլ տրամաբանական են, եթե կարողանաս մի քիչ ճիշտ հասկանաս: Իսկ քո մոտեցման մեջ տրամաբանություն չեմ տեսնում: Ի՞նչ արժեք ունի հոգուդ փրկությունը առանձ պայքարի, ինչիդ է պետք նման «փրկված», բայց ողորմելի հոգին: 

հ.գ. Կներես իհարկե, որ կոպիտ եմ արտահայտվում, բայց այլ կերպ չէի կարող քեզ հասցնել մտքերս:

----------

Չամիչ (19.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> Հրայր, փաստորեն Աստծո խոսքը քո ձևով հասկանալով դուրսա գալիս, որ էս կյանքը անիմաստա; Բա էլ չարի ու բարու պայքարի իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Բա էլ հարազատի նկատմամբ  սիրո իմաստը ո՞րնա: Չէ որ Աստված Սեր է: Ուրեմն դու բացի քեզնից ոչ ոքի չես սիրում, քանի որ մտածում ես լոկ քո հոգու «փրկության» մասին: Սիրել նշանակում է պատրաստ լինել թշնամու կոկորդը կրծել հանուն հարազատներիդ ու եթե պետք է կյանքիդ գնով: Դե քո հետ հայրենասրության մասին խոսելն էլ ավելորդ է… 
> Աստծո բոլոր խոսքերն ու գործերն էլ տրամաբանական են, եթե կարողանաս մի քիչ ճիշտ հասկանաս: Իսկ քո մոտեցման մեջ տրամաբանություն չեմ տեսնում: Ի՞նչ արժեք ունի հոգուդ փրկությունը առանձ պայքարի, ինչիդ է պետք նման «փրկված», բայց ողորմելի հոգին: 
> 
> հ.գ. Կներես իհարկե, որ կոպիտ եմ արտահայտվում, բայց այլ կերպ չէի կարող քեզ հասցնել մտքերս:


Դու այդպես ես արտահայտվում որովհետև Աստծուն չես ճանաչում, նրա գործերն անքննելի են, ու՞ր մնաց տրամաբանականը...
Ինչ վերաբերվում է կոկորդ կռծելուն, կամ չարի և բարու կռվին դրանք հեքիաթներ են, Հիսուսի անունից անգամ դևերը սարսափում են, նրա առաջ ամեն բան խոնարհվում է և ամեն ծունկ պիտի կրկնվի ու ամեն լեզու Տեր պիտի դավանի.....
Եթե մարդը գտնվում է Աստծո հովանու տակ այլևս տագնապելու կարիք չունի, նա կարող է սիրել առանց ատելու։
Եթե չես հավատում կարդա Զաքարիա 4:6-7 համարները։

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական.* *Մի շարք գրառումներ առանձնացվել են <Կյանքի խոսք (խարիզմատներ)> թեմայից` իբրև առանձին քննարկման նյութ: Խնդրում եմ նախորդ  քննարկմանը չմասնակցածներին` գրառում անելուց առաջ նախ մի թեթև աչքի անկացնել նախորդ գրառումները, ինչպես նաև խնդրում եմ ցանկացած տեսակետի նկատմամբ ցուցաբերել հավասարակշռված մոտեցում:*

----------

ars83 (06.06.2009), Կտրուկ (07.06.2009)

----------


## ars83

> սենց ասեմ՝ այսինքն ես չեմ ասում այլ կտակարանը՝  
> ուզում ես օրինավոր  ամուսին ու լավ հայր եղիր ընտանիքիդ համար.
> ուզում ես  մեծն բարեգործ եղիր . 
> ուզում ես կյանքդ  մի քանի անգամ տուր հայրենիքիդ համար  
> ուզում ես պարկիր նռնակի վրա որ մյուսները չվնասվեն 
> մեկ է՝ եթե Հիսուսին տեր ու փրկիչ չես ընդունել՝ դատապարտության տակ ես։


Նույն Կտակարանը պատվիրում է օրինավոր ամուսին ու լավ հայր լինել, կյանքը տալ մերձավորների համար՝ հարկ եղած դեպքում պառկելով նռնակի վրա: _Հենց դա էլ_ կլինի Հիսուսին Տեր և Փրկիչ ճանաչելը: Բառերով չէ, որ Քրիստոսին Փրկիչ են ընդունում, ոչ էլ «ալելույա» կամ «փառք Աստծո» ասելն է վկայում դրա մասին, այլ վարքը:

Համոզվելու համար կարելի է կարդալ հետևյալ պատգամը.
_Ոչ ամէն մարդ, որ ինձ «Տէ՜ր, Տէ՜ր» է ասում, երկնքի արքայութիւն կը մտնի, այլ նա՛, ով կատարում է կամքը իմ Հօր, որ երկնքում է։ Այն օրը շատերն ինձ պիտի ասեն. «Տէ՜ր, Տէ՜ր, չէ՞ որ քո անունով մարգարէացանք եւ քո անունով դեւեր հանեցինք եւ քո անունով բազում զօրաւոր գործեր արեցինք»։ Եւ այն ժամանակ ես նրանց պիտի ասեմ. «Ես ձեզ երբեք չեմ ճանաչել, հեռո՛ւ կացէք ինձանից դուք ամէնքդ, որ անօրէնութիւն էք գործում»։_  (Մատթ. Է 21-23)

Մարդիկ կատարել են Քրիստոսի պատգամը՝ կյանքները տվել են իրենց մերձավորների համար: Եկեք փորձենք հասկանալ ոչ միայն Ավետարանի *տառը*, այլև *Հոգին*՝ այն մեծագույն սիրո և ողորմության Հոգին, որով Քրիստոս Իր կյանքը զոհեց մարդկության համար:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Նույն Կտակարանը պատվիրում է օրինավոր ամուսին ու լավ հայր լինել, կյանքը տալ մերձավորների համար՝ հարկ եղած դեպքում պառկելով նռնակի վրա: _Հենց դա էլ_ կլինի Հիսուսին Տեր և Փրկիչ ճանաչելը: Բառերով չէ, որ Քրիստոսին Փրկիչ են ընդունում, ոչ էլ «ալելույա» կամ «փառք Աստծո» ասելն է վկայում դրա մասին, այլ վարքը:
> 
> Համոզվելու համար կարելի է կարդալ հետևյալ պատգամը.
> _Ոչ ամէն մարդ, որ ինձ «Տէ՜ր, Տէ՜ր» է ասում, երկնքի արքայութիւն կը մտնի, այլ նա՛, ով կատարում է կամքը իմ Հօր, որ երկնքում է։ Այն օրը շատերն ինձ պիտի ասեն. «Տէ՜ր, Տէ՜ր, չէ՞ որ քո անունով մարգարէացանք եւ քո անունով դեւեր հանեցինք եւ քո անունով բազում զօրաւոր գործեր արեցինք»։ Եւ այն ժամանակ ես նրանց պիտի ասեմ. «Ես ձեզ երբեք չեմ ճանաչել, հեռո՛ւ կացէք ինձանից դուք ամէնքդ, որ անօրէնութիւն էք գործում»։_  (Մատթ. Է 21-23)


Կա երկու հայրենիք։ Մեկը՝ մեր հոգում նվիրական մի գաղափար(հավերժ անիրական) և մյուսը՝ իրական.նյութական։ և այդ  երկրորդ  ՝ տեսանելի ու շոշափելի հայրենիքը՝  դա  մեծամասամբ. սեփական անձերը 5000 դրամով վաճառքի հանած մարդիք են։

----------

Hrayr (08.06.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> [I]Ոչ ամէն մարդ, որ ինձ «Տէ՜ր, Տէ՜ր» է ասում, երկնքի արքայութիւն կը մտնի,


Այո Արսեն ՈՉ ամեն մարդ։ Այսինքն Տեր կանչելը պարտադիր հանգամանք է.սակայն Տեր կանչողներից ոչ բոլորն են անկեղծ կանչում։Իսկ չկանչողների մասին ընդհանրապես  խոսք չկա։ Քանի որ գրված է ՙքո շուրդերով պիտի խոստովանես՚


> Այն օրը շատերն ինձ պիտի ասեն. «Տէ՜ր, Տէ՜ր, չէ՞ որ քո անունով մարգարէացանք եւ քո անունով դեւեր հանեցինք եւ քո անունով բազում զօրաւոր գործեր արեցինք»։ Եւ այն ժամանակ ես նրանց պիտի ասեմ. «Ես ձեզ երբեք չեմ ճանաչել, հեռո՛ւ կացէք ինձանից դուք ամէնքդ, որ անօրէնութիւն էք գործում»։:


Այստեղ մի տող ՙպակասում է՚  ՙչէ՞ որ քո անունով հայրենիքի համար զոհվեցինք՚։


> Մարդիկ կատարել են Քրիստոսի պատգամը՝ կյանքները տվել են իրենց մերձավորների համար:


ՙՀավատքը առանց գործերի ՝մեռած է։Գործերն էլ՝ առանց հավատք են մեռած՚։


> Եկեք փորձենք հասկանալ ոչ միայն Ավետարանի *տառը*, այլև *Հոգին*՝ այն մեծագույն սիրո և ողորմության Հոգին, որով Քրիստոս Իր կյանքը զոհեց մարդկության համար:


կոնկրետ մարդկության ո՞ր մասի. կամ ինչ տիպի համար։

Արսեն ջան.կներես իհարկե.բայց այս հարցի շուրջ անհանգստությունդ ինձ ստիպում է մի հարց ուղղել քեզ։Նորից ներողություն՝բայց. հնարավո՞ր է որ  դու պատերազմում կորցրած մտերիմ մարդ ունես. որ կարծում ես թէ  Աստծուն չէր ընդունել։ :Sad:

----------

Hrayr (08.06.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Ես չգիտեմ թե որ կրոնը, կամ որ տերտերը ինչա ասել զենք պահելու մասին, բայց ես միայն մի բան եմ հասկանում, որ հանուն քո հարազատ երկրի, քո հարազատների և առաջին հերթին հանուն քեզ երկիրը պաշտպանելու համար պետք է զենք վերցնել և պայքարել հանուն անկախության, հանուն քո, քո երկրի և երեխանների  ապագայի համար  :Think:

----------

Chilly (08.06.2009), davidus (09.06.2009), Lion (07.06.2009), յոգի (07.06.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Կա երկու հայրենիք։ Մեկը՝ մեր հոգում նվիրական մի գաղափար(հավերժ անիրական) և մյուսը՝ իրական.նյութական։


Այդպես է, բայց մենք ապրում ենք Երկրի վրա, մեր Հայրենիքում: Եվ նախքան հավերժականը և Աստծուն սիրելը պետք է սիրենք մեր մերձավորներին, հայրենակիցներին: Հակառակ դեպքում մեր սերն առ Աստված անկեղծ չէ: Այդ մասին է գրում Ս. Հովհաննես առաքյալը.
_Եթէ մէկն ասի, թէ սիրում է Աստծուն, եւ ատի իր եղբօրը, սուտ է խօսում. ով չի սիրում իր եղբօրը, որին տեսնում է, ինչպէ՞ս կարող է սիրել Աստծուն, որին չի տեսել։ Եւ նրանից ունենք այս պատուիրանը՝ ով սիրում է Աստծուն, նա պէտք է սիրի նաեւ իր եղբօրը։_  (Ա Հովհ. Դ 20,21)




> և այդ  երկրորդ  ՝ տեսանելի ու շոշափելի հայրենիքը՝  դա  մեծամասամբ. սեփական անձերը 5000 դրամով վաճառքի հանած մարդիք են։


Կարծում եմ, ոչ թե անձը, այլ ձայնը: Ինձ համար էլ է ցավոտ այս փաստը, *բայց*, միևնույն է, բոլոր այդ մարդիկ մեր հայրենակիցներն են և մենք պարտավոր ենք սիրով վերաբերվել նրանց (եթե մտադիր ենք հետևելու վերը նշված պատվիրանին):

----------


## ars83

> [/COLOR]Այո Արսեն ՈՉ ամեն մարդ։ Այսինքն Տեր կանչելը պարտադիր հանգամանք է.սակայն Տեր կանչողներից ոչ բոլորն են անկեղծ կանչում։_Իսկ չկանչողների մասին ընդհանրապես  խոսք չկա։ Քանի որ գրված է ՙքո շուրդերով պիտի խոստովանեսՙ_


Ուրեմն, բոլոր հեթանոսները (ներառյալ մեր հայրերից բարեպաշտները) դատապարտված են կործանմա՞ն: Բայց չէ՞ որ.
_Բոլոր նրանք, որ մեղանչեցին առանց օրէնք ունենալու, առանց օրէնքի էլ կը կորչեն. իսկ նրանք, որ օրէնք ունենալով մեղանչեցին, օրէնքով էլ կը դատուեն (որովհետեւ օրէնքը լսողները չեն, որ արդար են Աստծու առաջ, այլ օրէնքը կատարողնե՛րը պիտի արդարացուեն։ Եւ ուրեմն հեթանոսները, որ օրէնք չունեն, բնականօրէ՛ն են օրէնքի գործերը կատարում. նրանք, օրէնք չունենալով, իրենք իրենց համար իսկ օրէնք են։ Նրանք ցոյց են տալիս, թէ Աստծու օրէնքի պահանջները գրուած են իրենց սրտերում՝ իրենց խղճի վկայութեամբ եւ իրենց խորհուրդների մէջ միմեանց մեղադրելով կամ արդարացնելով), - այն օրը, երբ Աստուած պիտի դատի մարդկանց գաղտնի գործերը, ըստ իմ աւետարանի, Յիսուս Քրիստոսի միջոցով։_ 




> Այստեղ մի տող ՙպակասում է՚  ՙչէ՞ որ քո անունով հայրենիքի համար զոհվեցինք՚։


Ճիշտ է, բացակայում է, քանի որ դևեր հանելն ու զորություններ գործելը շատ քիչ է խոսում սիրո արտահայտման մասին, իսկ կյանքը մերձավորի համար զոհելը՝ շատ:




> ՙՀավատքը առանց գործերի ՝մեռած է։Գործերն էլ՝ առանց հավատք են մեռած՚։


Թույլ տվեք անդրադարձել. «գործերն էլ առանց հավատք են մեռած» մասը դուք եք ավելացրել Հակ. Բ 20-ին կամ 26-ին: Ասածս այն է, որ հավատքի իրական ապացույցը ոչ թե մարդու խոսքն է, այլ գործերը: 




> կոնկրետ մարդկության ո՞ր մասի. կամ ինչ տիպի համար։


Զարմանալի հարց է:  :Think:  Բոլորի, իհարկե:
_որովհետեւ Քրիստոսի սէրն ստիպում է մեզ քննելու այս բանը, որ, եթէ մէկը բոլորի փոխարէն մեռաւ, ապա ուրեմն բոլորը մեռած էին. եւ նա մեռաւ բոլորի համար, որպէսզի նրանք, որ կենդանի են, միայն իրենց համար կենդանի չլինեն, այլեւ նրա համար, ով մեռաւ եւ յարութիւն առաւ իրենց համար։_  (Բ Կորնթ. Ե 14, 15)

_Բայց տեսնում ենք փառքով եւ պատուով պսակուած Յիսուսին, որ մի փոքր հրեշտակներից աւելի ցածր էր դասուել մահուան չարչարանքները յանձն առնելու պատճառով, որպէսզի Աստծու շնորհով բոլորի համար մահը ճաշակի_ (Եբր. Բ 8)




> Արսեն ջան.կներես իհարկե.բայց այս հարցի շուրջ անհանգստությունդ ինձ ստիպում է մի հարց ուղղել քեզ։


Խնդրեմ, ներողություն խնդրելու կարիք չկա:




> Նորից ներողություն՝բայց. հնարավո՞ր է որ  դու պատերազմում կորցրած մտերիմ մարդ ունես. որ կարծում ես թէ  Աստծուն չէր ընդունել։


Ոչ, չունեմ:

----------


## ars83

> Արսեն.կոնկրետ մարդու համար ավելի վտանգավոր է ինքն իրեն.իր միջի զարգացող  հիվանդությունը.քան արտաքին   վտանգը։Նույնն էլ պետության պարագայում է։ էսօր ներսից գործող թշնամին առավել վտանգավոր և մահաբեր է քան արտաքին թշնամին։Արտաքին թշնամին օգնում է ազգին միավորվելու.իսկ ներքին թշնամին  այն   կազմալուծում  .քանդում է ներսից։Իրականում թուրքից վատն է ՝կրթական համակարգը ավերողը.՛ձայներ գնողը. ազգի վրա իր սեփական բանակ հանողը.կոռումպացված  չինովնիկը.... երկար կարելի է թվարկել։


Համաձայն եմ բոլոր թվարկվածի հետ: Այս ամենի համար կա սահմանադրություն, որի սահմաններում պետք է լեգիտիմ և վստհելի կառավարման համակարգ ձևավորվի: Առաջարկում եք գնդակահարել ներկա ղեկավարության անդամներին Հանրապետության հրապարակո՞ւմ: (Ի դեպ, պայքարը նշված երևույթների դեմ ևս սիրո արտահայտություն է առ Հայրենիք, կարծում եմ)։



> Դէ արի զենք վերցնենք պաշտպանենք մեր երկիրը. բա խի չենք վերցնում ու ամեն մեկին արժանին  հատուցում հը՞։


Որովհետև
_մեր պատերազմը մարմնի եւ արեան հետ չէ, այլ՝ իշխանութիւնների հետ, պետութիւնների հետ, այս խաւար աշխարհի տիրակալների հետ եւ երկնքի տակ եղող չար ոգիների հետ։
_ (Եփես. Զ 12)
Շարունակությունը գիտեք, իհարկե:

Հ.Գ. Մենք թեմայից չե՞նք շեվում:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> _մեր պատերազմը մարմնի եւ արեան հետ չէ, այլ՝ իշխանութիւնների հետ, պետութիւնների հետ, այս խաւար աշխարհի տիրակալների հետ եւ երկնքի տակ եղող չար ոգիների հետ։
> _ (Եփես. Զ 12)


Այ հենց այս տողերն էլ ուզում էի լսել անձամբ քո ներկայացմամբ։

 Իսկ ընդհանրապես ՝հարգելի Արսեն շատ լավ է որ գիտեք կտակարանի իմաստությունները և մեջբերումներ եք կատարում։ ՈՒ փառք Աստծո որ մի քիչ էլ ինձ է տվել  այդ   տողերը հասկանալու հնարավորությունը։Դու բավական  ծավալուն զրույցի տեղ ես տալիս քո մեջբերումներով.բայց հիմա այն տեղն ու ժամը չէ որ  բերեմ առարկություններ։կան նյութեր որոնք հանրային քննարկման համար նպատակահարմար չեն։Ուստի. եթե Աստված կամենա՝ մեկ այլ  տեղ.այլ այլ առիթով։ :Smile: ։

----------


## յոգի

Մի հրաշալի անձնավորություն աղոթում էր Աստծուն՛
-Աստված ջան ամբողջ տիեզերքի ապրող էակների մեղքերը տուր ինձ, թող ես հավերջ գնամ դժողք բոլորի փոխարեն և բոլորը Ազատագրվեն ... 
սա իրական գթասրտություն է և շատ հազվագյուտ է...
Աստված Արդարության կողմն է և եթե ամեն ինչ արվում է Արդարության համար լինի մրդ սպանել, Հայրենիք պաշտպանել, ընտանիք պաշտպանել, դա մեղք չե ...
եթե վայրի կենդանին հարձակվում է ընտանիքիտ վրա, չես կարող նրան սիրել, որպես մերձավոր, կամ թշնամի, նույնը մարդանման կենդանին երբ հարձակվում է հայրենիքի կամ ընտանիքիտ վրա ու կոտորում է, ո՞վ ունի այդ հնարավորությունը սիրել այդ կենդանիներին, Կա՞ արդյոք նման մի  քրիստոնյա, թե պարզապես դատարկ խոսքեր են...
Պրոբլեմը դրանում է, որ ոչ ոք, ոչ մի կրոնական, կամ հավատացյալ, չգիտեն Հոգու գիտությունը, չգիտեն որ մարմինը սպանելով չի նշանակում հոգու սպանություն, ...
Միյայն իրական գիտելիքը կարելի է սատանալ Արիական վեդաներից այդ մասին...
Արիյականության փիլիսոփայությունը ուսուցանում է, եթե ագրեսիվ թշնամին հարձակվում է, եթե հնարավոր չե պաշտպանվել միակ ձևը սպանելն է ապա պետք է սպանել, և սպանելով նման ագրեսիվ էակների դա նրանց համար օգուտ է, որովհետև դա նրանց հնարավորություն է տալիս էլ ազատվել իր կատարած մեղքերից և կանգնեցնել ապագայում կատարել նոր մեղքեր...
Արիական Մահաբհարատայում ասվում է մի պատերազմի մասին, որը տեղի ունեցավ մոտ. 5000 տարի առաջ և տևեց 18 օր, որին մասնակցում էր ամբոջ աշխարհը, որը բաժանվել էր երկու մասի, այդ պատերազմում զոհվեցին 640 մլն. մարդ...
Մահաբհարատայում ասվում է որ Աստծո Գերագույն Անձնավորությունը ներկա էր Երկիր մոլորակի վրա Կրիշնա անունով, պատերազմը տեղի ունեցավ երկու հորեղբոր տղաների միջև, Կաուրավների և Պանդավների միջև, Կաուրավները զոռով և խաբելով Պանդավների հայրենիքը և թագավորությունը խլել էին, Պանդավները լինելով արդար և Աստվածային բնությամ մարդիկ համաձայն էին թողել թագավորությունը նրանց, բայց Գերագույնը, Կրիշնան չհամաձայնվեց, ասելով, -եթե թագավորությունը անցնի այս անհավատ և դեմոնական Կաուրավների ձեռքը ապա նրանք կքանդեն ամբողջ աշխարհը և կվերացնեն բոլոր աստվածային գրվածքները և կարգերը (հետևություն՛ հրեաները և Գրիգորը երևի կաուրավների տոհմից են երևի)
այսպիսով Կրիշնան մի քանի փորձերից կանգնեցնել արյունահեղ պատերազմը և խաղաղ ձևովով հետ վերադարձնել Պանդավների Թագավորությունը ապարդյուն անցավ, ապա պատերազմը անխուսափելի դառձավ...
Պանդավները այդ պատերազմում հաղթող դուրս եկան, որովհետև Աստված ինքը Կրիշնան, Նրանց կողքին էր և Նրանք անհաղթելի էին...(մանրամսը իմանալու համար նայեք Մահաբհարատան)

Մահաբհարատա նշանակում է Մեծ Բհարատա, Երկրագունդը անվանվում էր Բհարատա Վարշա (Բհարատա Արքայի Մոլորակը)
Բհարատա թագավորը մի շատ ազնիվ Արիացի իմպերատոր էր, դրա համար մոլորակը անվանեցին նրա անունով:
Վեդաները գրի են Առնվել Մեծ իմաստուն և Յոգի (Մահա Ռիշի) Վեդա Վյասի (Վյասադեվի) կողմից, որը համարվում է Աստծո Գրական մարմնավորումը:
նայեք Մահաբհարատան և կտեսնեք որ հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնելը մեղք չե, այլ փառքի արժանի, նաև Աստծու կողմից...
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1152106e42

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v11521723e2
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1152529407
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v115230a958

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v115240f8bc

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1152529407


http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v11546974e1

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v11560339dc

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1155914631

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v126354ec06
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v126377efcc
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v12635224be
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v126418082a
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v194640d581
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v194662b2ee
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v194684a92c
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1947087244

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1947803dae

http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v194798ec5c
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v19481187a8
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1948144844
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v19482275ad
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1948315f27
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v194833159d
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v1948362fb1
55.
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u6842006f02
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u6842130555

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u6842182b24
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u684221b7a9

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u684248b55f
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u684276b54b

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u684325c798
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u684338420d
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u6843542e0e

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u10463132fdb
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u1046308cd6b
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u1046344e4bd
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u1046345695a
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u1046347e70c
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u1046357b47c
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u1046356aac7
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u1046358caf9
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u104637648e4
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=u104638329a4

----------

Gayl (08.06.2009), Tig (08.06.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (07.06.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Արս ջան ես ինչ ես գրել, այ սա չեմ հանդուրժի, ես էլ մեջբերում եմ պարզ ճշմարտությունը .
> ՙ
> "Ամեն ով ատում է եղբայրը մարդասպան է, իսկ մարդասպանների համար գիտենք որ իր մեջ բնակված հավիտենական կյանք չունի" 1Հովհ.3:15
> "Իսկ շներն ու կախարդները, մարդասպաններն ու կռապաշտները և բոլոր նրանք որ սիրում են սուտը դուրս պիտի նետվին" Հայտ 22:15
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ պատասխան եք տալու նրանց ում համոզել եք թե ինքը հայրենիքի համար է մարդ սպանում ուրեմն սուրբ է....., իսկ նրա՞նց, որ մինչև հիմա հավատում են դրան....
> 
> Ասում է վայ ձեզ որ պապերի սովորության համար Աստծո օրենքը զանց եք արել, սա ես չեմ ասում Հիսուսն էր ասում.... Լավ ու՞մ եք հաճեցնում, մարդկա՞նց.....
> Եթե տակավին մարդկանց հաճելի երևնալ եք փնտրում կռապաշտ եք ու անհավատից էլ գեշ.... Էլի ես չեմ ասում...


Երանի քո նմանները քիչ լինեն Հայաստանում,երանի քո նմանները Հայաստանում ծնված չլինեին:
Մտածելակերպդ սա՞ էր,քո նմանների պատճառով դարեր շարունակ էս ազգը ապրեց ստրկության մեջ ու դարձանք ժողովուրդ կորցնելով ազգին բնորոշ գեները ու դրա համար քո նմաններն են մեղավոր,քո նմանները անգամ իրենց կրոնի համար չեն կռվի,անգամ իրենց գաղափարները կուրանան,միլոն ու կես հայ մորթազեծ եղավ քո նման ստրկամիտների պատճառով ու քո նմանները կուզեին որ Արցախյան պատերազմում պարտվեինք ու զենք չվերձնեինք,հա հենց իրանց պտի անվանենք ՍՐԲԵՐ,իրանք ՍՈՒՐԲ տղերք են որովհետև արյուն են թափել մեր համար որ էսօր անկախ լինենք,բա էլ ու՞մ պտի Սուրբ անվանենք,բացի իրանցից ովքեր են ուրիշ Սրբերը ասա ես էլ իմանամ,Լուսավորի՞չդ ,թե՞ էն եկեղեցականները որ չոքում էին իշխանների ոտքերի տակ ու իրանց ուխտ էին անվանում ինչա թե մի երկու կտոր հող պլոկեին,էտ իրա՞նք են Սուրբ:
«Ես ցեղահաւատ եմ, եւ ահա՛ պաշտում եմ ե՛ւ մի այլ աստուածութիւն - ցեղիս արի՛ւնը, որի անարատութեան մէջ է իմ ցեղի ապագան:»
«Ես ցեղահաղորդ եմ, եւ ահա՛ զգում եմ, որ իմ անձը աւելի՛ իմ գերագոյն ծնողին - իմ ցեղին է պատկանում, քան իմ անմիջական ծնողներին:»
«Կը դաւանեմ, որ իմ սերունդը աւելի՛ մեծ պարտականութիւն ունի, քան ունէր անցնող ազատագրական սերունդը: Պարտականութեան մէջ՝ ցեղակրօնի իմ բաժինը - առիւծի բաժինն է, ամենամե՛ծը:»
 «Ցեղակրօնը խորշում է այն բոլոր վարդապետութիւններից եւ հոսանքներից, որոնք միտում են մեր նորահաս սերունդը հեռու պահել ցեղի կազդուրիչ ստինքէն - կաթէն:»
«Ցեղակրօն եմ, ասել է՝ պարտիմ, կամիմ, կարող եմ գերազանցել, եւ պէ՛տք է գերազանցեմ ցեղիս թշնամիներին - նա՛խ թուրքին:»
Նժդեհից մի երկու պատառիկ որ կարդաս ու գրելուցդ առաջ մի քիչ մտածես:

----------

Chilly (08.06.2009), davidus (09.06.2009), Tig (08.06.2009), յոգի (08.06.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Դու այդպես ես արտահայտվում որովհետև Աստծուն չես ճանաչում, նրա գործերն անքննելի են, ու՞ր մնաց տրամաբանականը...
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է կոկորդ կռծելուն, կամ չարի և բարու կռվին դրանք հեքիաթներ են, Հիսուսի անունից անգամ դևերը սարսափում են, նրա առաջ ամեն բան խոնարհվում է և ամեն ծունկ պիտի կրկնվի ու ամեն լեզու Տեր պիտի դավանի.....
> Եթե մարդը գտնվում է Աստծո հովանու տակ այլևս տագնապելու կարիք չունի, նա կարող է սիրել առանց ատելու։
> Եթե չես հավատում կարդա Զաքարիա 4:6-7 համարները։


Ինչու եք միշտ ասում,էս կարդա կամ էն կարդա,ոնց որ ինձ հարց տաս ասեմ ես իմ ինչ կարդա,ես եմ կարդալ չգիտեմ,եթե ասածներդ ճշմարիտ են ինքդ բացատրի ոչ թե ասա Զաքարիա կարդա:
Հիսուսի անունից դևերը սարսափում են,բայց թուրքերը չվախեցան Հիսուսից ու մորթեցին,բա խի տենց եղավ,բա ուր էր քո Քրիստոսը բա ու՞ր էր քո Եհովան,կարողա՞ 15 թվին հանգստանալ էր ուզում,արձակուրդու՞մ էր,հը՞:

----------

davidus (09.06.2009), յոգի (08.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Երանի քո նմանները քիչ լինեն Հայաստանում,երանի քո նմանները Հայաստանում ծնված չլինեին:
> Մտածելակերպդ սա՞ էր,քո նմանների պատճառով դարեր շարունակ էս ազգը ապրեց ստրկության մեջ ու դարձանք ժողովուրդ կորցնելով ազգին բնորոշ գեները ու դրա համար քո նմաններն են մեղավոր,քո նմանները անգամ իրենց կրոնի համար չեն կռվի,անգամ իրենց գաղափարները կուրանան,միլոն ու կես հայ մորթազեծ եղավ քո նման ստրկամիտների պատճառով ու քո նմանները կուզեին որ Արցախյան պատերազմում պարտվեինք ու զենք չվերձնեինք,հա հենց իրանց պտի անվանենք ՍՐԲԵՐ,իրանք ՍՈՒՐԲ տղերք են որովհետև արյուն են թափել մեր համար որ էսօր անկախ լինենք,բա էլ ու՞մ պտի Սուրբ անվանենք,բացի իրանցից ովքեր են ուրիշ Սրբերը ասա ես էլ իմանամ,Լուսավորի՞չդ ,թե՞ էն եկեղեցականները որ չոքում էին իշխանների ոտքերի տակ ու իրանց ուխտ էին անվանում ինչա թե մի երկու կտոր հող պլոկեին,էտ իրա՞նք են Սուրբ:
> «Ես ցեղահաւատ եմ, եւ ահա՛ պաշտում եմ ե՛ւ մի այլ աստուածութիւն - ցեղիս արի՛ւնը, որի անարատութեան մէջ է իմ ցեղի ապագան:»
> «Ես ցեղահաղորդ եմ, եւ ահա՛ զգում եմ, որ իմ անձը աւելի՛ իմ գերագոյն ծնողին - իմ ցեղին է պատկանում, քան իմ անմիջական ծնողներին:»
> «Կը դաւանեմ, որ իմ սերունդը աւելի՛ մեծ պարտականութիւն ունի, քան ունէր անցնող ազատագրական սերունդը: Պարտականութեան մէջ՝ ցեղակրօնի իմ բաժինը - առիւծի բաժինն է, ամենամե՛ծը:»
>  «Ցեղակրօնը խորշում է այն բոլոր վարդապետութիւններից եւ հոսանքներից, որոնք միտում են մեր նորահաս սերունդը հեռու պահել ցեղի կազդուրիչ ստինքէն - կաթէն:»
> «Ցեղակրօն եմ, ասել է՝ պարտիմ, կամիմ, կարող եմ գերազանցել, եւ պէ՛տք է գերազանցեմ ցեղիս թշնամիներին - նա՛խ թուրքին:»
> Նժդեհից մի երկու պատառիկ որ կարդաս ու գրելուցդ առաջ մի քիչ մտածես:


Քո նման մտածողներն են սրբերը Գայլ ջան , և իրականում հասկացած Իրական Արիական Աստծուն...
Աստված բռնակալ չե ինչպես վերագրում  են ««քրիստոնյաները»» Հայրենիքը պահպանելն էլ է մտնում կրոնի մեջ, այսինքը Արիական, ոչ թե ««քրիստոնեական»»
հրեաների պատրաստած ««քրիստոնեությունն»» էր որ քանդեց Արիականությունը Հայաստանում, որը իրականում ոչ մի կապ չունի Քրիստոսի հետ, այ նմաններն են Քրիստոսի անունից խոսում, իրենց քրիստոնյա անվանելով... գլուխները թող խոնարհեն թշնամիների առաջ և թող սիրեն նրանց երբ կգան ու կկոտորեն իրենց ընտանիքները...
Արիացին թղնամի չունի և ոչ ստախոս է, ոչ էլ կռապաշտ է, Արիացին մարդկանց բարձրագույնն է և Արիական կրոնը բոլոր կրոնների հիմքն է, ինչպես նաև Քրիստոնեության...
Կեցցես Քայլ ջան...

----------

davidus (09.06.2009), Gayl (16.06.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Քո նման մտածողներն են սրբերը Գայլ ջան , և իրականում հասկացած Իրական Արիական Աստծուն...
> Աստված բռնակալ չե ինչպես վերագրում  են ««քրիստոնյաները»» Հայրենիքը պահպանելն էլ է մտնում կրոնի մեջ, այսինքը Արիական, ոչ թե ««քրիստոնեական»»
> հրեաների պատրաստած ««քրիստոնեությունն»» էր որ քանդեց Արիականությունը Հայաստանում, որը իրականում ոչ մի կապ չունի Քրիստոսի հետ, այ նմաններն են Քրիստոսի անունից խոսում, իրենց քրիստոնյա անվանելով... գլուխները թող խոնարհեն թշնամիների առաջ և թող սիրեն նրանց երբ կգան ու կկոտորեն իրենց ընտանիքները...
> Արիացին թղնամի չունի և ոչ ստախոս է, ոչ էլ կռապաշտ է, Արիացին մարդկանց բարձրագույնն է և Արիական կրոնը բոլոր կրոնների հիմքն է, ինչպես նաև Քրիստոնեության...
> Կեցցես Քայլ ջան...


էս  աչքիս  նոր  կրոնա  առաջացել,  բայց  աշխարհը  տաղյակ   չի.  
Քո  կարծիքով   Քրիստոսը  վախկոտ  էր,  որ  զենք  չվերցրեց  ու  դուրս  չեկավ  թշնամու   դեմ,   թե   ձեզանից   պակաս   ինքնասիրություն   ուներ,  որ  հանդուրժեց  էտ  ամենը,  թե   կարծում  եք   ձեզանից   պակաս   դուխ   ուներ???  Ընենց  որ   անձնական   շահերը  մի   խառնեք   ազգայինի  հետ.

----------

Hrayr (09.06.2009), Կտրուկ (09.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Այ  սենց,  ինչքան  կառանձնանանք,   ու  ամեն  մեկը  իր  գիրքը  կարդալով   միայն  մեջի  գեղարվեստական  մասը  կհասկանա,  միշտ  էլ  այս  տարաձայնությունները  կլինեն:
 Թանկագին Յոգի    այն  պատմությունը  որ  գրել  էս,   թե  իբր  մահացավ  640 միլիոն  մարդ,  այդ  ժամանակ   հենց  այդքան  բնակչություն  կար  մեր  մոլորակում:
Այդ  պատմությունը,  մի  քիչ  տարեթվերի  փոփոխությամբ  այն  պատմությունն  է  որը  Աստվածաշնչում  հիշատակվում  է  ոպես  Նոյից  առաջ,   երբ  ասվում  է  հրեշտակները  խառնվեցին  մարդկանց:  Դա  Պլեվդիանցիների   գալուստն  էր  մեր  մոլորակ,  նրանք  մարդկային  ռասայի    մեջ  փոփոխություն  մցրեցին,  նրանք  նույն  մեզ  նման  մարդիկ  են,  բայց  ապրում  են  մի  քանի  անգամ   ավելի  բարձր  քաղաքակթույուն  ունեցող  մոլորակում:  Նրանք  փոփոխություն  մցրեցին  մեր  ԴՆԹ-ի  կառուցվածքում,  հենց  այդ  փոփոխությունն  է  նկարագրված,  որ  ասում  է  մահացավ  640 միլիոն  մարդ,   այո  այդ  տեսակը՝  փոխաբերական  իմաստով  մահացավ,  մարդկային  մի  նոր  ռասա  ձևավորվեց,  մենք  հիմա,  մարդ  կենդանու  այս  տեսակը՝    Պլեվդյանցիների  սերմի  *խառնվելու*  արդյունքից  ենք  ընդունել  այս  ձևը:
Խառնվելը  մգացրած  եմ  գրել  որ  Աստվածաշնչից  օկտվողն  էլ  իմանա  թե  ինչ  էր  նշանակում  այդ  խառնվելը,  երբ  հիշատակվում  է  կարծեմ,  բառացի  չեմ  հիշում,  թե  իբր  հրեշտակները  խառնվեցին  մարդկանց:   
Պետք  չի  այդ  Սուրբ  Գրքերը  բառացի  հասկանալ,  այն  ժամանակ   դա  ամեն  մի  քաղաքակրթության  համար  մատչելի  հասկանալի   տարբերակներով   են    գրվել,  որպեսզի   հասկանալի  և  նկարագրելի    լինի  ողջ  ճշմարտությունը,  սակայն  հիմա   Աստված  խոսում  է  մարդկանց  հետ  և  բացատրում  է  այդ  ողջ  եղելությունը,  այլևս  չպարզաբանված  մտքեր  չեն  լինելու  նրանց  համար,  ովքեր  իրականում  փնտրում  են  ճշմարտությունը:  
Թանկագին  Գայլ  հույսով  եմ  դու  էլ  կկարդաս  այս  գրառումը:  :Smile: 
Ես  վաղուց  էի  ուզում  պատասխանել  քո  այդ  բարձրացրած  հարցին,  սակայն  լռում  էի,  որպեսզի  լսեի   Աստվածաշունչից  ավելի  քաջատեղյակ     մարդկանց  պատասխանները:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական.* *Մի քանի գրառումներ ջնջվել են` թեմայի և ընդհանրապես կրոնի հետ կապ չունենալու պատճառով: Քաղաքական հարցերը կարող եք բարձրացնել համապատասխան բաժնում, այստեղ խնդիրները քննվում են կրոնական հարթության մեջ: Թեմայում առկա է նաև ավելորդ էմոցիոնալիզմ: Բանավեճը վեճի կամ կռվի մի' վերածեք: Ցանկացած մարդ ազատ է արտահայտելու իր տեսակետը` մեկ ուրիշին չվիրավորելու պայմանով: Հուսամ անհրաժեշտություն չի առաջանա ադմինիստրատիվ միջամտությունների` թեման նորմալ հունի մեջ պահելու համար: Մաղթում եմ քննարկումների բարի ընթացք:*

----------


## յոգի

> Այ  սենց,  ինչքան  կառանձնանանք,   ու  ամեն  մեկը  իր  գիրքը  կարդալով   միայն  մեջի  գեղարվեստական  մասը  կհասկանա,  միշտ  էլ  այս  տարաձայնությունները  կլինեն:
>  Թանկագին Յոգի    այն  պատմությունը  որ  գրել  էս,   թե  իբր  մահացավ  640 միլիոն  մարդ,  այդ  ժամանակ   հենց  այդքան  բնակչություն  կար  մեր  մոլորակում:
> Այդ  պատմությունը,  մի  քիչ  տարեթվերի  փոփոխությամբ  այն  պատմությունն  է  որը  Աստվածաշնչում  հիշատակվում  է  ոպես  Նոյից  առաջ,   երբ  ասվում  է  հրեշտակները  խառնվեցին  մարդկանց:  Դա  Պլեվդիանցիների   գալուստն  էր  մեր  մոլորակ,  նրանք  մարդկային  ռասայի    մեջ  փոփոխություն  մցրեցին,  նրանք  նույն  մեզ  նման  մարդիկ  են,  բայց  ապրում  են  մի  քանի  անգամ   ավելի  բարձր  քաղաքակթույուն  ունեցող  մոլորակում:  Նրանք  փոփոխություն  մցրեցին  մեր  ԴՆԹ-ի  կառուցվածքում,  հենց  այդ  փոփոխությունն  է  նկարագրված,  որ  ասում  է  մահացավ  640 միլիոն  մարդ,   այո  այդ  տեսակը՝  փոխաբերական  իմաստով  մահացավ,  մարդկային  մի  նոր  ռասա  ձևավորվեց,  մենք  հիմա,  մարդ  կենդանու  այս  տեսակը՝    Պլեվդյանցիների  սերմի  *խառնվելու*  արդյունքից  ենք  ընդունել  այս  ձևը:
> Խառնվելը  մգացրած  եմ  գրել  որ  Աստվածաշնչից  օկտվողն  էլ  իմանա  թե  ինչ  էր  նշանակում  այդ  խառնվելը,  երբ  հիշատակվում  է  կարծեմ,  բառացի  չեմ  հիշում,  թե  իբր  հրեշտակները  խառնվեցին  մարդկանց:   
> Պետք  չի  այդ  Սուրբ  Գրքերը  բառացի  հասկանալ,  այն  ժամանակ   դա  ամեն  մի  քաղաքակրթության  համար  մատչելի  հասկանալի   տարբերակներով   են    գրվել,  որպեսզի   հասկանալի  և  նկարագրելի    լինի  ողջ  ճշմարտությունը,  սակայն  հիմա   Աստված  խոսում  է  մարդկանց  հետ  և  բացատրում  է  այդ  ողջ  եղելությունը,  այլևս  չպարզաբանված  մտքեր  չեն  լինելու  նրանց  համար,  ովքեր  իրականում  փնտրում  են  ճշմարտությունը:  
> Թանկագին  Գայլ  հույսով  եմ  դու  էլ  կկարդաս  այս  գրառումը: 
> Ես  վաղուց  էի  ուզում  պատասխանել  քո  այդ  բարձրացրած  հարցին,  սակայն  լռում  էի,  որպեսզի  լսեի   Աստվածաշունչից  ավելի  քաջատեղյակ     մարդկանց  պատասխանները:


Հարգելի Սելավի ին՞չ գիտես թէ ես ինչ եմ հասկացել, կամ բառացի եմ հասկացել, չ՞ի լինի դու կարդաս և բացատրես մենք ել հասկանանք...
եղել ես՞ այդ ժամանակ և տեսել էս թե ինչքան էր բնակչությունը... թե 2001  թվականից  հետո գրված գրքերն են ասում էդպէս...
մեծամտությունը անգիտության արդյունք է...

----------


## յոգի

> էս  աչքիս  նոր  կրոնա  առաջացել,  բայց  աշխարհը  տաղյակ   չի.  
> Քո  կարծիքով   Քրիստոսը  վախկոտ  էր,  որ  զենք  չվերցրեց  ու  դուրս  չեկավ  թշնամու   դեմ,   թե   ձեզանից   պակաս   ինքնասիրություն   ուներ,  որ  հանդուրժեց  էտ  ամենը,  թե   կարծում  եք   ձեզանից   պակաս   դուխ   ուներ???  Ընենց  որ   անձնական   շահերը  մի   խառնեք   ազգայինի  հետ.


Հարգելի Վրեժ
միգուցե դու տեղյակ չէս, բայց աշխարհը տեղյակ է...
ոչ ոք Քրիստոսին չի համարում վախկոտ կամ այդ քո նկարագրածները...
կարող ես՞ բացատրել ազգային շահերը և այստեղի անձնականը...

----------


## Սելավի

> Հարգելի Սելավի ին՞չ գիտես թէ ես ինչ եմ հասկացել, կամ բառացի եմ հասկացել, չ՞ի լինի դու կարդաս և բացատրես մենք ել հասկանանք...
> եղել ես՞ այդ ժամանակ և տեսել էս թե ինչքան էր բնակչությունը... թե 2001  թվականից  հետո գրված գրքերն են ասում էդպէս...
> մեծամտությունը անգիտության արդյունք է...


Էղավ  Յոգի  ջան,  խնդիր  չկա:  Ընդունում  եմ  ասածներդ: :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> սպանենք մեր թշնամիներին որ կորսվեն մեր հոգիները, ինչպիսի նհեթեթություն, ավելի լավ չի թշնամուց մեռնենք ու կորուստ չգնանք


ցնցված եմ, հզոր ա,.......  ու նման կերպ մտածողներին դու համարում ես քեզ հավատակից, եղբայր???? ախր դուք ինչ գիտեք հայրենիքն ինչ ա, որ խոսում եք նրա մասին, ինչ գիտեք ազգային արժեքների մասին ու դրանց պահպանության անհրաժեշտության մասին..... 
ոնց թե թշնամու ձեռքով մեռնենք ու փրկվենք....... էս գիտակցաբար ես գրել թե ՀՈԳԵՎՈՐ տրանսի մեջ էիր.....  մոլորակում մեզ բաժին ա ընկել ընդամենը մի բուռ հող, ու ըստ քեզ ես չպիտի իմ հողը արյանս գնով պաշտպանեմ..... ես առանց մտածելու կանեմ, իսկ դու??? 
*հարցիս պատասխանի, այո, կամ ոչ......
եթե պատերազմ սկսվեց, կգնաս ԻՆՔՆԱԿԱՄ ճակատ????*
չնայած գիտեմ պատասխանը....... 
ես մարդ կսպանեմ, եթե պետք եկավ 1000 հոգի թշնամու, թող վառվեմ դժոխքի կրակներում, բայց ես կիմանամ, որ ինձանից հետո ես կթեղնեմ ազատագրված, մեզ պատմականորեն պատկանող հողեր, որոնց վրա ապրելու ու բազմանալու է ԻՄ ՑԵՂԸ, ԻՄ ԱԶԳԸ.....ԷՏ ՀՈՂԵՐԸ ԻՄ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔՆ ԵՆ..... ինչի մասին ա խոսքը...... հա, կգնամ ու 1000 հոգու գլուխ ԳԻՏԱԿՑԱԲԱՐ կջարդեմ, կյանքս էլ առանց մտածելու կտամ, մենակ թող իմ ազգը ինձանով հպարտանա ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ես եմ այսօր սրբացնում մեր հերոսներին,,,,, ու լավ կանեմ.... միայն Աստված կարող ա ինձ դատել, ու թող ոչ մի սուտի հավատացյալ ինձ չհիշեցնի Դատի մասին.... ինձ դատողը իմ ժողովուրդ ա ու իմ հայրենիքը... նրանց եմ ես հաշվետու ու պարտական....... 
Հ.Գ. Հայրենիքը մի հատ ա, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս..... դու չես կարող ունենալ հոգևոր հայրենիք, եթե չունես էս աշխարհում գոնե մի քառակուսի մետր հող, որը ՔՈՆԸ ԼԻՆԻ

----------

Gayl (16.06.2009), Tig (10.06.2009), յոգի (10.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Ես  անձամբ  չեմ  մեղադրում  ոչ   պատերազմին  մասնակցողին  ոչ  էլ  «չմասնակցողին» 
  Ամեն  մեկը  պատերազմի  ժամանակաշրջանում  իր  գործն  է  անում:
Մեկը  իր  սրտի  կանչով  մեկնում  է  ճակատ, իր  հայրենիքը  զենքով  պաշտպանելու,  մյուս իր  հայրենակիցը  գիշեր  ցերեկ  աշխատում  է  տարբեր  մեխանիկական  գործարաններում,  որպեսզի  ճակատում  գտնվող  իր  եղբայրներին,  զենք  ու  տարբեր  պատերազմական  գործողություններին  հարիր  պաշարներ  պատրաստի:
  Հոգևորականը  իր  աղոթքն  է  բարձրացնում   առ  Աստված,  իր  հոգևոր  նստավայրում,  կամ  հենց  ճակատի  առաջի  գծում,  երրորդը  դիվանագիտական  ճակատում  է  պայքարում: 
Սրանք  բոլորն  էլ  հայրենիքի  համար  պայքարելու  ձևեր  են,  չէր  կարող  լինել  այնպես  որ  բոլորն  էլ  զենքները  ձեռքին  առաջի  գիծ  գնաին:  
Այդ  հատկությամբ  օժտված  են  հատուկ  այդ  բանի  համար  կանչվածները,  զենք  զինամթերք  արտադրողն  էլ  օժտված  է   այդ  գործը  հրաշալի  անելու  համար:  
Եթե  պատահական  մարդիկ  հայտնվեին  առաջի  գծում  դա  իսկական  բեռ  կլիներ  բոլոր  այն  մրդկանց  համար  ովքեր  կանչված  են  հենց  առաջի  գծում  պայքարելու  համար: 
Դրանք  բոլորը  միասին  կատարում  են  նույն  գործը,  հայրենիքն  են  պաշտպանում:   
Ու  այստեղ  շեշտը  դնել  այն  բանի  վրա  որ  զենք  արտադրողը,  անհամեմատ  ավելի  նվազ  աշխատանք  է  կատարում  քան  առաջի  գծում  գտնվողը՝  խիստ  սխալ  մոտեցում  է,  իմ  կարծիքով:
Ամեն  մեկը  իր  չափով  է  մասնակցում  հայրենիքի  պաշտպանությանը:
Կամ  եթե  մեկը  իրեն  ինքնաներշնչել  է  թե  իբր  պատերազմին  մասնակցելով  մեղք  է  գործում,  ապա  այդ  նույն  մարդը  կարող  է  վստահ  լինել,  որ  կոնկրետ  ինքը  եթե  զենք  չի  վերցնում,  ապա  այդ  զենք  վերցնողին  նա   աջակցում  է  զանազան  ձևերով,  քանզի  նույն  պետության  բնակիչներն  են,  ուստի  այդ  կերպ  մտածելով  կարելի  է  համարել  որ  դարձիալ  նա  մեղք  է  գուրծում,  քանզի  աջակցում  է   պատերազմի  առաջի  գծում  պայքարող  իր  հայրենակցին:
Այնպես   որ,  եթե  պատերազմ  է  լինում  ակամայից  բոլորս  էլ  «մեղք  ենք  գործում»  այդ  ընթացքում  «ոչ  ոք   չի  կարող  փրկվել» :Smile:

----------

davidus (10.06.2009), Tig (10.06.2009), յոգի (10.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, ճիշտ ես, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը... հիմա փաստրեն դուրս ա գալիս որ մենք բոլորս մեր ազատամարտին մասնակցելու /քո նշած տարբեր ձևերով/ պատճառով մեղք ենք գործել և մեր հոգիները կործանվելու են???? ժողովուրդ բայց խայտառակություն ա էլի, ախր տենց չի կարելի.... դու հիմա պատկերացնում ես, աստված չանի, հանկարծ պատերազմ սկսվի, մենք ճակատում թշնամի ենք սատկացնում, իսկ դրանց նման մտածողները սկսում են ակտիվացնել իրենց քարոզչությունը ու հարվածում են թիկունքից, գցում են ժողովրդի դուխն ու կամքը....... ոչխարություն բա չի..... մեռնես թշամուցդ, որ հոգիդ փրկվի......  տեսնես մեր հողը երբ ա ազատվելու սրանցից...

----------

Tig (10.06.2009), յոգի (11.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, ճիշտ ես, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը... հիմա փաստրեն դուրս ա գալիս որ մենք բոլորս մեր ազատամարտին մասնակցելու /քո նշած տարբեր ձևերով/ պատճառով մեղք ենք գործել և մեր հոգիները կործանվելու են???? ժողովուրդ բայց խայտառակություն ա էլի, ախր տենց չի կարելի.... դու հիմա պատկերացնում ես, աստված չանի, հանկարծ պատերազմ սկսվի, մենք ճակատում թշնամի ենք սատկացնում, իսկ դրանց նման մտածողները սկսում են ակտիվացնել իրենց քարոզչությունը ու հարվածում են թիկունքից, գցում են ժողովրդի դուխն ու կամքը....... ոչխարություն բա չի..... մեռնես թշամուցդ, որ հոգիդ փրկվի......  տեսնես մեր հողը երբ ա ազատվելու սրանցից...


Հարգանքներս... ասածներիտ հետ լրիմ համամիտ եմ, նրանց թվում է թե գտել են իրենց հոգիների ««փրկության»» ճամփեն  և կիակն է, ին՞չու, որովհետև ԻՐԵՆՔ են ընդունել և ԻՐԵՆՔ են աում ««ճշմարտությունը»», ԻՐԵՆՑԻՑ բացի ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի հասկացել և աշխարհում չկա ուրիշ ճշմարտություն , միյայն ԻՐԵՆՑՆԱ...
Ես կարդացել եմ ոէրիշ Հոգևոր գրվածքներ, օրինակ Արիյական Վեդաներում ասվում է, Հայրենիքը Պաշտպանլը դա Սրբություն է և նման Արդարացի պատերազմում զոհվելը մարդ գնում է դրախտ... սրանց ընտանիքների վրա էլ որ հարձակվեն սրանք կզոհվեն և զենք չեն վերցնի կմեռնեն...

----------

davidus (11.06.2009), Tig (11.06.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> հիմա փաստրեն դուրս ա գալիս որ մենք բոլորս մեր ազատամարտին մասնակցելու /քո նշած տարբեր ձևերով/ պատճառով մեղք ենք գործել և մեր հոգիները կործանվելու են????


davidus; մի հատ հստակեցում.եթե կարելի է։ 
ես այնպես եմ հասկանում. որ մնացած պատվիրանների կողմից անհոգ ես.այսինքն՝  չես ստում.չես գողանում.չես շնանում.չար խոսքեր կամ հայհոյություն բնավ դուրս չի գալիս քո բերանից.նախանձ չկա.բարկություն չկա. քո աձը ուրացել ես և Քրիստոսի հետևորդն ե՞ս։։.....
մի խոսքով՝ բոլոր պատվիրանները պահում ես.՞ միայն  կռվում սպանելուց ե՞ս  զգուշանում։

----------


## davidus

> davidus; մի հատ հստակեցում.եթե կարելի է։ 
> ես այնպես եմ հասկանում. որ մնացած պատվիրանների կողմից անհոգ ես.այսինքն՝  չես ստում.չես գողանում.չես շնանում.չար խոսքեր կամ հայհոյություն բնավ դուրս չի գալիս քո բերանից.նախանձ չկա.բարկություն չկա. քո աձը ուրացել ես և Քրիստոսի հետևորդն ե՞ս։։.....
> մի խոսքով՝ բոլոր պատվիրանները պահում ես.՞ միայն  կռվում սպանելուց ե՞ս  զգուշանում։


խոսքը նրա մասին չէ, թե ես հետևում եմ թե ոչ...... խոսքը նրա մասին է, որ եթե թեկուզ ամենաբարեպաշտ մարդը, Քրիստոսի ամենաիսկական հետևորդ, որ աղոթել է մեր ազատամարտում կռվող հերոսների համար` աստծուց խնդրելով տալ նրանց անկոտրում ոգի, հաստատ ձեռք թշնամուն ոչնչացնելու ու իր հայրենիքը փրկելու համար, նա դատապարտված է այրվելու հավերժական կրակների մեջ..... նա պիտի պատժվի, ինչ է մտքով և ամբողջ հոգով աջակցել է մեր հերոսներին. որ նրանք պատերազմ հաղթեն, և հաղթեն թշնամուն ՍՊԱՆԵԼՈՎ??????? միթե հայրենիքի ազատության ու փրկության համար աղոթելը մեղք ա, ինչ ա հաղթանակը ենթադրում է նաև սպանություններ?????

----------

Monk (11.06.2009), Tig (11.06.2009), յոգի (12.06.2009), Սելավի (11.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ես կարդացել եմ ոէրիշ Հոգևոր գրվածքներ, օրինակ Արիյական Վեդաներում ասվում է, Հայրենիքը Պաշտպանլը դա Սրբություն է և նման Արդարացի պատերազմում զոհվելը մարդ գնում է դրախտ...


*յոգի* ջան, հայրենիքի համար կյանքը տալը դա սրբանալուն հավասար արարք է, ու ամեն մարդ չէ, որ կարող է իրեն նման _շռայլություն_ թույլ տալ..... մահ չիմացյալ մահ է, մահ իմացյալ` անմահություն...... քո հողի համար թափած արյան ցանկացած կաթիլ փոխհատուցվում ա սերունդներիդ խաղաղ կյանքով, ազգիդ ծաղկմամբ ու բարգավաճմամբ.... միթե սեփական ցեղի բարօրության համար թափված թշնամու արյունը պատճառ է կորսյան համար.....  ընդհակառակը, միանշանակ ճիշտ ես, դա ուղիղ ճանապարհ է դեպի սրբացում և դրախտ..... *ևս մեկ անգամ փառք մեր հերոսներին, որ էսօր մեզ հնարավորություն են ընձեռել ազատ շնչելու ու մեր ձեռքերով կերտելու  մեր ապագան...*

----------

Monk (11.06.2009), Tig (11.06.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (11.06.2009), յոգի (11.06.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> *յոգի* ջան, հայրենիքի համար կյանքը տալը դա սրբանալուն հավասար արարք է, ու ամեն մարդ չէ, որ կարող է իրեն նման _շռայլություն_ թույլ տալ..... մահ չիմացյալ մահ է, մահ իմացյալ` անմահություն...... քո հողի համար թափած արյան ցանկացած կաթիլ փոխհատուցվում ա սերունդներիդ խաղաղ կյանքով, ազգիդ ծաղկմամբ ու բարգավաճմամբ.... միթե սեփական ցեղի բարօրության համար թափված թշնամու արյունը պատճառ է կորսյան համար.....  ընդհակառակը, միանշանակ ճիշտ ես, դա ուղիղ ճանապարհ է դեպի սրբացում և դրախտ..... *ևս մեկ անգամ փառք մեր հերոսներին, որ էսօր մեզ հնարավորություն են ընձեռել ազատ շնչելու ու մեր ձեռքերով կերտելու  մեր ապագան...*


Հիշում եմ 88 ից 94 թվականները դա մի շրջան էր երբ մենք երիտասարդ էինք, մի քիչ հպարտ ,մի քիչ ռոմանտիկ, մի քիչ բանաստեղծ ,մի քիչ հայրենիքի զինվոր:  
Չկարծեք թե այն ժամանակ ցանկացածին կարող էին զենք տալ ,զենքը քոնն էր ինչպես քո կոշիկը կամ վարտիքը այն քո գնածն էր կամ խլածը: Համոզված եմ «մահ իմացիալ անմահություն է»:
Հայրենիքի պաշտպանության համար զենք վերցնելը պարտք է  :Cool:

----------

davidus (11.06.2009), Monk (11.06.2009), Tig (11.06.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (11.06.2009), յոգի (11.06.2009), Սելավի (11.06.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Հայրենիքի պաշտպանության համար, թե՛ զենքով, եւ թե՛ անզեն գործելը պարտք է։ Պետք է կանխավ ջնջել նրանց, ովքեր հակամարտում են տիեզերքի կանոններին եւ պատրաստ են ձեռք բարձրացնել Հայրենիքի վրա։

----------

davidus (11.06.2009), յոգի (12.06.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> ՈՉ։
> հուսով եմ այս անգամ կոնկրետ հնչեց պատասխանս.Բայց քո հարցումը կոնկրետ պատասխանով չես կարող պատասխանել։ Նարեկ ընդհանրապես դու այն նաիվ հարցերն ես տալիս. որը տալիս է հավատքին հակառակվող մարդը. ու հիմա էլ ես քեզ պիտի կոնկրետ հարց տամ՝ ակնկալելով  այո կամ ոչ պատասխանը։ 
> 
> Իր ընտանիքը սովից փրկելու համար գողություն անող մարդը գող է.թէ ոչ։


մարդասպանելա, գողելա...  :Pardon:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հայրենիքի պաշտպանության համար, թե՛ զենքով, եւ թե՛ անզեն գործելը պարտք է։ Պետք է կանխավ ջնջել նրանց, ովքեր հակամարտում են տիեզերքի կանոններին եւ պատրաստ են ձեռք բարձրացնել Հայրենիքի վրա։


իսկ դու գիտե՞ս տիեզերքի կանոնները. Չէ՞ Որ ամեն ինչ մտնում է տիեզերական մեծ պլանի մեջ' հետևաբար նաև պատերազմները իրենց բոլոր հետևանքներով.

----------

Սելավի (11.06.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հարգելի Սելավի ին՞չ գիտես թէ ես ինչ եմ հասկացել, կամ բառացի եմ հասկացել, չ՞ի լինի դու կարդաս և բացատրես մենք ել հասկանանք...
> եղել ես՞ այդ ժամանակ և տեսել էս թե ինչքան էր բնակչությունը... թե 2001  թվականից  հետո գրված գրքերն են ասում էդպէս...
> մեծամտությունը անգիտության արդյունք է...



անտեղյակություննել էսպիսի գրառումների արդյունք. Ամեն մեկն ունի հասկանալու իր ժամանակը, եթե իհարկե այն կգա տվյալ մարդու մոտ. ... :Smile:

----------

Սելավի (11.06.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> իսկ դու գիտե՞ս տիեզերքի կանոնները. Չէ՞ Որ ամեն ինչ մտնում է տիեզերական մեծ պլանի մեջ' հետևաբար նաև պատերազմները իրենց բոլոր հետևանքներով.


Ես գիտեմ տիեզերքի կանոնները։ Գիտեմ նյութն ինչ բան է, հոգին չին է… Իսկ պատերազմները մարդակերտ են։ 

_(պատասխանի շարունակությունը նամակով կուղարկեմ)_

----------


## Կտրուկ

> նա պիտի պատժվի, ինչ է մտքով և ամբողջ հոգով աջակցել է մեր հերոսներին. որ նրանք պատերազմ հաղթեն, և հաղթեն թշնամուն ՍՊԱՆԵԼՈՎ???????


Ուրեմն. եթե աղոթողը աղոթք է բարձրացնում առ աստված.որևէ խնդրանքի ակնկալիքով՝
այդ նա՛ չէ .որ պիտի ցույց տա  Աստծուն . թէ ինչ ճանապարհով  իր խնդրանքը կատարվի։
ՈՒղղակի աբսուրդ է. Աստծուց խնդրել որևէ մեկի  սպանությունը։Թեկուզ և թշնամու։

----------


## davidus

> Ուրեմն. եթե աղոթողը աղոթք է բարձրացնում առ աստված.որևէ խնդրանքի ակնկալիքով՝
> այդ նա՛ չէ .որ պիտի ցույց տա Աստծուն . թէ ինչ ճանապարհով իր խնդրանքը կատարվի։
> ՈՒղղակի աբսուրդ է. Աստծուց խնդրել որևէ մեկի սպանությունը։Թեկուզ և թշնամու։


Նախ այստեղ Աստծուն ցուցումներ տալու մասին ոչ մի խոսք չկա.... երևի սխալ ես հասկացել......Աստծուց մահ չեն խնդրում, Աստծուց աղերսում են հաղթանակ, աղերսում են սեփական մարտիկներին կամք, ավյուն, հաստատուն ձեռք..... թշնամուն սատկացնելու համար..... ի միջիայլոց,,, դու հարցիս այդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիր.....  գնա մի քանի գրառում վերը... մեծ մեծ տառերով գրված է հարցս....
աբսուրդը թշնամու առաջ վիզ ծռելն ա ու ոչխարավարի մորթվելը... այ դա է աբսուրդ ու նողկանք, մեծագույն տմարդություն ու սեփական ոչնչությունը ևս մեկ անգամ հաստատելու հիանալի առիթ....

----------

յոգի (12.06.2009), Չամիչ (19.07.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Ես գիտեմ տիեզերքի կանոնները։ Գիտեմ նյութն ինչ բան է, հոգին չին է… Իսկ պատերազմները մարդակերտ են։ 
> 
> _(պատասխանի շարունակությունը նամակով կուղարկեմ)_


Հակոբ  ջան,  իսկ  գիտե՞ս  որ  առաջի  օկտավայի  ԴՈ-ն  ոչինչով  լավ  չէ  ասենք  երկրորդ  օկտավայի  ՄԻ-ից:  Դրանք  ոչ  թե  լավ  կամ  վատ  են,  այլ  պարզապես  տրբեր  կլավիշներ  են   և  մեկը  միուսին  լրացնում  են,  որպեսզի  տվիալ  դաշնամուրը  լինի  կատարիալ, ինչպես  տիեզերքն  է:
Կամ  էլ      պաղպաղակը,    էդ  պաղպաղակը  ունի  տարբեր  համեր,   նուն  ձև  էլ  մարդիկ  են  և   բոլոր  երևույթները,  ինչը  շրջապատում  է  մարդկանց,  դրանք  լավ   կամ  վատ  համեր  չեն   դրանք  պարզապես  տրբեր  համեր  են:  Նայած  ով  որ  համն  է  նախընտրում,  հիմա  եթե  դու  սիրում  էս   շոկոլադի  համով  պաղպաղակը,  վայելի  դա,  մարդ  կա  սիրում  է  ելակի  համով  պաղպաղակը  թող  նա  էլ  վայելի  այդ  պաղպաղակը:
Հիմա  եթե  ասենք  մեկը  կերել  է  ելակի  համով  պաղպաղակ  և  լուծ  է  ընկել,  հաջորդ  անգամ  էլ  չի  ուտի  այդ  պաղպաղակը  կնախնտրի  ուրիշ  համի  պաղպաղակ:
Նույն  կերպ  էլ  բոլոր  պատերազմները,  մինչև  մարդը  չգիտակցի,  չզարգանա  այն  աստիճան  որ  գիտակցաբար  հասկանա  պատերազմի  բերած  բոլոր   թշվառությունները  և  արհավիրքները  նա  միշտ  էլ   ձգտելու  է  գրավել  և  իշխել:
Իսկ  եթե  մեր  մոլորակի  մարդկություն  գոնե  եռեսուն  տոկոսը   ունենա  «ելակի  համով»  պաղպաղակ  չուտելու  գիտակցություն,  ապա  մեր  մոլորակում  պատերազմները  կդադարեն:
Բայց  քանի  դեռ  ելակի  համով  պաղպաղակի  պահանջարկ  կա  մեր  մոլորակում,  տիեզերքը  միշտ  էլ    կարտադրի  այդ  պաղպաղակը:  Որովհետև  մեր  մտքերին  համահունչ  է  տիեզերքը  արտադրում  ամեն  բան:

----------

Tig (12.06.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (11.06.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Նախ այստեղ Աստծուն ցուցումներ տալու մասին ոչ մի խոսք չկա...


.Կա


> ի միջիայլոց,,, դու հարցիս այդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիր.....


Ի միջայլոց... դու անձամբ ինձ ոչ մի հարց չես տվել. որ պատասխանեմ։
ինչ վերաբերվում է պատերազմ գնալուն։(Սա հավատքի հետ կապ չունեցող բան եմ ասում։)Նախկին պատերազմը ինձ չափից շատ բան սովորեցրեց(եզրահանգումները թողնում եմ քեզ)։Դու լավ կլինի այդ հարցդ տաս այս երկրի փաստացի ՙտերերին՚ .որոնք .որ դիրքով ուզում .այն դիրքով ել կանգնեցնում են ՙՄեր հայրենիք թշվառ անտերին՚։
Տխուր է .երբ երկիրը պաշտպանողի մասին. հիշում են միայն վտանգի պահին։

----------


## davidus

> Ի միջայլոց... դու անձամբ ինձ ոչ մի հարց չես տվել. որ պատասխանեմ։
> ինչ վերաբերվում է պատերազմ գնալուն։(Սա հավատքի հետ կապ չունեցող բան եմ ասում։)Նախկին պատերազմը ինձ չափից շատ բան սովորեցրեց(եզրահանգումները թողնում եմ քեզ)։Դու լավ կլինի այդ հարցդ տաս այս երկրի փաստացի ՙտերերին՚ .որոնք .որ դիրքով ուզում .այն դիրքով ել կանգնեցնում են ՙՄեր հայրենիք թշվառ անտերին՚։
> Տխուր է .երբ երկիրը պաշտպանողի մասին. հիշում են միայն վտանգի մասին։


հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր այնուամենայնիվ...... ինչ կապ ունեն եզրահանգումները կրիտիկական պահին....

----------


## Կտրուկ

> հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր այնուամենայնիվ


Պատասխանեցի։[QUOTE=davidus;1713796]ՈՒ խոսքս ուղղում եմ վերտուալ մահապարտներին՝ ահակին հողեր ունենք  գերության մեջ և մեկ ու կես միլիոն կոտորված։ Ինչի՞ եք սպասու՞մ։

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հակոբ  ջան,  իսկ  գիտե՞ս  որ  առաջի  օկտավայի  ԴՈ-ն  ոչինչով  լավ  չէ  ասենք  երկրորդ  օկտավայի  ՄԻ-ից:  Դրանք  ոչ  թե  լավ  կամ  վատ  են,  այլ  պարզապես  տրբեր  կլավիշներ  են   և  մեկը  միուսին  լրացնում  են,  որպեսզի  տվիալ  դաշնամուրը  լինի  կատարիալ, ինչպես  տիեզերքն  է:
> Կամ  էլ      պաղպաղակը,    էդ  պաղպաղակը  ունի  տարբեր  համեր,   նուն  ձև  էլ  մարդիկ  են  և   բոլոր  երևույթները,  ինչը  շրջապատում  է  մարդկանց,  դրանք  լավ   կամ  վատ  համեր  չեն   դրանք  պարզապես  տրբեր  համեր  են:  Նայած  ով  որ  համն  է  նախընտրում,  հիմա  եթե  դու  սիրում  էս   շոկոլադի  համով  պաղպաղակը,  վայելի  դա,  մարդ  կա  սիրում  է  ելակի  համով  պաղպաղակը  թող  նա  էլ  վայելի  այդ  պաղպաղակը:
> Հիմա  եթե  ասենք  մեկը  կերել  է  ելակի  համով  պաղպաղակ  և  լուծ  է  ընկել,  հաջորդ  անգամ  էլ  չի  ուտի  այդ  պաղպաղակը  կնախնտրի  ուրիշ  համի  պաղպաղակ:
> Նույն  կերպ  էլ  բոլոր  պատերազմները,  մինչև  մարդը  չգիտակցի,  չզարգանա  այն  աստիճան  որ  գիտակցաբար  հասկանա  պատերազմի  բերած  բոլոր   թշվառությունները  և  արհավիրքները  նա  միշտ  էլ   ձգտելու  է  գրավել  և  իշխել:
> Իսկ  եթե  մեր  մոլորակի  մարդկություն  գոնե  եռեսուն  տոկոսը   ունենա  «ելակի  համով»  պաղպաղակ  չուտելու  գիտակցություն,  ապա  մեր  մոլորակում  պատերազմները  կդադարեն:
> Բայց  քանի  դեռ  ելակի  համով  պաղպաղակի  պահանջարկ  կա  մեր  մոլորակում,  տիեզերքը  միշտ  էլ    կարտադրի  այդ  պաղպաղակը:  Որովհետև  մեր  մտքերին  համահունչ  է  տիեզերքը  արտադրում  ամեն  բան:


Ի՜նչ լավ ասացիր. լավ կամ վատ չեն, պարզապես տարբեր են։ Լրիվ համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ։ Ու երանի մարդիկ այս երկրի վրա ձեռք էլ չբարձրացնեն։ Պատերազմներն էլ միայն թուր ու թվանքով չեն լինում։ Տափուկ պատերազմեր էլ կան, որոնց մարդիկ անվանակոչում են աղետ, դժբախտ պատահար, տեռորի կասեցում, բարեկամական կրակոց…ամեն «պատերազմի» ժամանակ էլ տուժում է նախ երկիրը եւ հետո մարդը։ Դրա համար եմ ասում, հայրենիքը կարեւոր է, իսկ մենք անցողիկ ենք։

----------


## davidus

[quote=Կտրուկ;1713798]Պատասխանեցի։


> ՈՒ խոսքս ուղղում եմ վերտուալ մահապարտներին՝ ահակին հողեր ունենք  գերության մեջ և մեկ ու կես միլիոն կոտորված։ Ինչի՞ եք սպասու՞մ։


երևի տեսար որ գրառումդ տեղնիկական առումով հաջող չի ստացվել.... այնպես որ ես էլի չիմացա պատասխանդ
ու հետո.... ընգեր ջան, արտահայտություններիդ մեջ զգույշ եղի.... նման անհարգալից խոսքերի համար կարող ա կորստյան մատնվես (խոսքը հոգուդ մասին ա  :LOL:  )
ու հետո, ինչի ես ասում "ԵՔ"... խի չես ասում "ԵՆՔ"???? խի դու ետ հետ բերած հողերի բարիքը չես տեսնելու, չես ուրախանալու մեզ բոլորիս համար???

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Պատասխանեցի։
> 
> երևի տեսար որ գրառումդ տեղնիկական առումով հաջող չի ստացվել.... այնպես որ ես էլի չիմացա պատասխանդ
> ու հետո.... ընգեր ջան, արտահայտություններիդ մեջ զգույշ եղի.... նման անհարգալից խոսքերի համար կարող ա կորստյան մատնվես (խոսքը հոգուդ մասին ա  )
> 
> 
> ու հետո, ինչի ես ասում "ԵՔ"... խի չես ասում "ԵՆՔ"???? խի դու ետ հետ բերած հողերի բարիքը չես տեսնելու, չես ուրախանալու մեզ բոլորիս համար???


Առաջին հերթին. ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի. մոնիտորի ետևը տաքուկ նստած. նման հարցեր ուղղի հանրությանը։Շատ հեշտ կարելի է լավամարդ դուրս գալ տվյալ իրավիճակներում և գրել ՙես կյանքս առանց վարանելու տալիս եմ հայրենիքին՚  
 ինչպես տեսնում եմ  գրելը շատ հեշտ է .իսկ իրական կյանքում . ինչ որ չեն երևում անձնազոհ հայրենասերներ։քանզի եթէ մեկին պատրաստ ես նվիրել ամենաթանկը՝կյանքդ.պետք է որ ներող ու հանդուրժող լինես նաև նրան։ Ասենք մի ինչ որ թեթև արարքի համար  չվերցնես ու տրորես նույն քո հայրենակցին.որի համար խոստացել էիր կյանքդ տալ։ու չես կարող չհամաձայնել ինձ հետ որ էսօրվա իրականությունը հենց այդ է։մարդիք պատրաստ են  մի  աննշան առիթով  իրար կոկորդ կրծել ու արյուն խմել։ուրեմն ավելնորդ է ամպագոռգոռ խոստումներ տալը։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ու հետո, ինչի ես ասում "ԵՔ"... խի չես ասում "ԵՆՔ"???? խի դու ետ հետ բերած հողերի բարիքը չես տեսնելու, չես ուրախանալու մեզ բոլորիս համար???


ՈՒրախանալու եմ ինչպե՞ս չէ։ Հեռվից կարող ենք ուրախանալ այնտեղ հանգրվանող էլիտար մասսայի համար։ Ովքեր  ուրիշների արյան գինը կվերածեն քառակուսի մետրը  2000 դոլար և կվաճառեն։։

----------

յոգի (12.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Առաջին հերթին. ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի. մոնիտորի ետևը տաքուկ նստած. նման հարցեր ուղղի հանրությանը։


արի իրավունքներից չխոսենք հարմար տեղ չէ............շատ կներես, բայց դու ՀԱՆՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ չես, դու ընդամենը այդ հանրության ՄԻ անդամ ես և ես ԱՆՁԱՄԲ քեզ եմ հարցս ուղղել, այլ ոչ թե մասսաներին.... չեմ հասկանում, ինչի ես ամեն կերպ թեքում խոսակցության ուղղությունը.... անձնազոհ հայրենասեր ներկա պարագայում ում ես համարում..... չլինի թե ուզում ես, որ մարդիկ հանուն իրենց քաղաքական հայացքների հրապարակավ ինքնահրկիզվեն, որ ասես, Այ, ինչ անձնազոհ մարդ ա է, կյանքը չխնայեց հայրենիքի համար.... միթե դա ի նկատի ունես.... ինչի ըստ քեզ հիմա հայրենիքի ազատության համար պատերազմ է գնում, որ անձնազոհ հայրենասերներ տեսնելու կարիք ունես??? հա, ճիշտ ես ասում, բաշարի, չարչարվի, քեզ մեջտեղից կիսի ու դու էլ շատ փող վաստակի ու գնա առ...... եթե հիմա կանգնես ու պոպուլիստական հայտարարություններ անես, իբր դու հարուստ լինելու դեպքում թանկարժեք անշարժ գույք չես առնի, ուրեմն հալալա քեզ...... էտ դեպքում էլ ասելու բան չեմ ունենա.... իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա էտ հողերը ծախելուն, դու կարաս ինձ մի օրինակ բերես, թե էտ որտեղ ու երբ են արցախի հողերը քաղակուսին 2000 դոլարով ծախել??? ու ովքեր են էլիտան???? ետ արցախում էտ երբ տեսար 2000 դոլլարանոց հող????  :Pardon:

----------

յոգի (12.06.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> արի իրավունքներից չխոսենք հարմար տեղ չէ............շատ կներես, բայց դու ՀԱՆՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ չես, դու ընդամենը այդ հանրության ՄԻ անդամ ես և ես ԱՆՁԱՄԲ քեզ եմ հարցս ուղղել, այլ ոչ թե մասսաներին.... չեմ հասկանում, ինչի ես ամեն կերպ թեքում խոսակցության ուղղությունը...


Առաջին՝ եթէ երկուսիցս մեկը թեքում է խոսակցության ուղղությունը.ապա դա հաստատ ես չեմ։գուցէ ավելի ուշադիր կարդաս  գրառումներս.պատասխաններ կգտնես։
երկրորդ՝ թեման չդարձնենք քաղաքական քննարկումների առիթ։(եթե ուզում ես այնտեղ թեմա բացիր) 
երորդ ՝թող ոչ ոք  ինձանից ավել հայրենասեր իրեն  ցույց չտա։ 
և չորորդ՝  հարցիդ վերաբերյալ. հարցը համարում եմ ոչ կոռռեկտ և  պարտավոր չեմ ոչ ոքի  որևէ  բացատրություն տալ։
ես երբեք չեմ նախատեսում թէ այսինչ բանը լինի ինչ պիտի անեմ։այնինչ բանը լինի .ինչ պիտի անեմ։
Վարվում եմ այնպես.ինչպես պահն է թելադրում։

----------


## davidus

> Առաջին՝ եթէ երկուսիցս մեկը թեքում է խոսակցության ուղղությունը.ապա դա հաստատ ես չեմ։գուցէ ավելի ուշադիր կարդաս  գրառումներս.պատասխաններ կգտնես։
> երկրորդ՝ թեման չդարձնենք քաղաքական քննարկումների առիթ։(եթե ուզում ես այնտեղ թեմա բացիր) 
> երորդ ՝թող ոչ ոք  ինձանից ավել հայրենասեր իրեն  ցույց չտա։ 
> և չորորդ՝  հարցիդ վերաբերյալ. հարցը համարում եմ ոչ կոռռեկտ և  պարտավոր չեմ ոչ ոքի  որևէ  բացատրություն տալ։
> ես երբեք չեմ նախատեսում թէ այսինչ բանը լինի ինչ պիտի անեմ։այնինչ բանը լինի .ինչ պիտի անեմ։
> Վարվում եմ այնպես.ինչպես պահն է թելադրում։


լավ, ամեն ինչ պարզ է քո հետ...... ողջույններս...  :Smile:   :Smile: 
ուղղակի արածդ արտահայտությունը ասածներիդ հակասում է... հայրենասեր մարդը ուղղակի չի կարող թշնամու առաջ գլուխ ծռել` հոգին փրկելու նպատակով.......  :Wink:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> լավ, ամեն ինչ պարզ է քո հետ...... ողջույններս...  
> ուղղակի արածդ արտահայտությունը ասածներիդ հակասում է... հայրենասեր մարդը ուղղակի չի կարող թշնամու առաջ գլուխ ծռել` հոգին փրկելու նպատակով.......


Դավիդուս.եթէ քեզ լուրջ մարդ ես համարում և ուզում ես որ ես էլ լուրջ վերաբերվեմ՝  փորձիր ասածներդ ապացուցել .մեջբերելով իմ խոսքերը։

----------


## davidus

> երորդ ՝թող ոչ ոք ինձանից ավել հայրենասեր իրեն ցույց չտա։


սա հայրենասերի պահը....



> սպանենք մեր թշնամիներին որ կորսվեն մեր հոգիները, ինչպիսի նհեթեթություն, ավելի լավ չի թշնամուց մեռնենք ու կորուստ չգնանք


Կտրուկ կներես, բայց ինձ թվում էր դու ես այս գրառումը արել..... չնայած ոնց հասկացա դու և Հրայրը կրոնական միևնույն հայացքները ունեք..... չլինի դու էլ ես նման կերպ մտածում?

----------


## Կտրուկ

> սա հայրենասերի պահը....
> 
> Կտրուկ կներես, բայց ինձ թվում էր դու ես այս գրառումը արել..... չնայած ոնց հասկացա դու և Հրայրը կրոնական միևնույն հայացքները ունեք..... չլինի դու էլ ես նման կերպ մտածում?


 Դավիղուս. ընդհանրապես այս խոսակցությունը գալիս է շատ հեռվից։  Այն նախատեսված էր նեղ .հավատացող մարդկանց  շրջանակում քննարկվելու համար.և չպետք է ոչ մի դեպքում դառնար աթեիստ մարդկանց քննարկման նյութ։ ՈՒղղակի մարդիք կան որ  գիտեն սադրիչ թեմաներ բացել .հաճոյանալ լայն մասսաներին և  աննկատ անհետանալ։Գրվածքիս մեջ շատ քիչ բան է քեզ վերաբերվում։Պատասխան չեմ ակնկալում քեզանից.հուսով եմ իրար հասկացանք։հաճելի էր հայրենասեր մարդու հետ շփվելը։ :Smile:  
Միայն թէ հայրենասիրությունը միայն կռվի դաշտում չեն ապացուցում. [այն նաև սկսվում է  սեփական  անունը  հայատառ գրելուց։ :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Vaho (15.06.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Հարգելիներս. իսկ ես ինչ որ այդքան կոնկրետ պատասխան չեմ ստանում  իմ հարցերին.ասում եմ  .հանուն  քո մտերիմների.կարելի՞ է գողանալ կամ ստել։ խնդրում  եմ  ՝կոնկրետ։

----------


## davidus

> աթեիստ մարդկանց


Կտրուկ, ես աթեիստ չեմ... մկրտվել եմ ՀԱՅ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆ ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒՄ և ՆՎԻՐՎԱԾ ԵՄ ՀԱՎԱՏՔԻՍ....




> Միայն թէ հայրենասիրությունը միայն կռվի դաշտում չեն ապացուցում. [այն նաև սկսվում է սեփական անունը հայատառ գրելուց։


ոչ թե սեփական անունը, այլ nik-ը... անունն ու նիկը իրարից շատ են տարբերվում.... բա չես մտածել, որ կարող ա մարդ ա ու կոմպի մեջ ԿԴՎին չունի.....??? տրանսլիտից էլ օգտվել չգիտի???  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

Գեղից մարդ չկա, Սելավասը ՉԹՕ-ների տեսությո՞ւնն է զարգացնում  :Jpit: 
Ողջո՛ւյն, Սելավի  :Wink: 




> Թանկագին Յոգի    այն  պատմությունը  որ  գրել  էս,   թե  իբր  մահացավ  640 միլիոն  մարդ,  այդ  ժամանակ   հենց  այդքան  բնակչություն  կար  մեր  մոլորակում:


Ներողություն, դուք այս թվերը մարդահամարների հիման վրա՞ եք գրում:




> Այդ  պատմությունը,  մի  քիչ  տարեթվերի  փոփոխությամբ  այն  պատմությունն  է  որը  Աստվածաշնչում  հիշատակվում  է  ոպես  Նոյից  առաջ,   երբ  ասվում  է  հրեշտակները  խառնվեցին  մարդկանց:


Հենց այդպես էլ ասվո՞ւմ է  :Shok: 




> Դա  Պլեվդիանցիների   գալուստն  էր  մեր  մոլորակ,  նրանք  մարդկային  ռասայի    մեջ  փոփոխություն  մցրեցին,  նրանք  նույն  մեզ  նման  մարդիկ  են,  բայց  ապրում  են  մի  քանի  անգամ   ավելի  բարձր  քաղաքակթույուն  ունեցող  մոլորակում:


Խելքս բան չի կտրում. հիմա դրանք հրեշտա՞կ են, թե մարդ, էդ պսևդիացիները:




> Նրանք  փոփոխություն  մցրեցին  մեր  ԴՆԹ-ի  կառուցվածքում,  հենց  այդ  փոփոխությունն  է  նկարագրված,  որ  ասում  է  մահացավ  640 միլիոն  մարդ,   այո  այդ  տեսակը՝  փոխաբերական  իմաստով  մահացավ,  մարդկային  մի  նոր  ռասա  ձևավորվեց,  մենք  հիմա,  մարդ  կենդանու  այս  տեսակը՝    Պլեվդյանցիների  սերմի  *խառնվելու*  արդյունքից  ենք  ընդունել  այս  ձևը:


Իսկ էն հին ԴՆԹ-ի նմուշներից գոնե մի երկու հատ հետները տարա՞ն Պսևդաստան, որ թանգարանում-բանում պահեն:




> Խառնվելը  մգացրած  եմ  գրել  որ  Աստվածաշնչից  օկտվողն  էլ  իմանա  թե  ինչ  էր  նշանակում  այդ  խառնվելը,  երբ  հիշատակվում  է  կարծեմ,  բառացի  չեմ  հիշում,  թե  իբր  հրեշտակները  խառնվեցին  մարդկանց:


Է՜, սենց չեղավ: Կարծեմ թե, բառացի չեմ հիշում... Սենց ո՞ւր կգնա կհասնի: Մեջբերեմ, մի հատ միասին նայենք.

_Երբ սկսեցին մարդիկ բազմանալ երկրի վրայ եւ դուստրեր ունեցան, Աստծու որդիները, տեսնելով որ մարդկանց դուստրերը գեղեցիկ են, կին առան նրանց, ում ընտրեցին։ Տէր Աստուած ասաց. «Իմ ոգին յաւիտեան թող չմնայ այդ մարդկանց մէջ, որովհետեւ նրանք մարմնաւոր են։ Նրանց կեանքի սահմանը թող լինի հարիւր քսան տարի»։ Այդ օրերին հսկաներ էին ապրում երկրի վրայ։ Երբ Աստծու որդիները մարդկանց դուստրերի հետ պառկեցին, իրենց համար որդիներ ծնեցին։ Նրանք այն հսկաներն էին, որոնք հնուց ի վեր անուանի մարդիկ էին։_ (Ծննդ Զ 1-4)
Ով այստեղ «հրեշտակ» բառը գտնի, նրան դրամական պարգև եմ խոստանում:




> Պետք  չի  այդ  Սուրբ  Գրքերը  բառացի  հասկանալ,


Հա՜, ուրեմն բառացի պետք չի, հա՞: Դե լավ, փորձենք այլաբանորեն:
Վիքիփեդիա՝ ազատ հանրագիտարանն «Աստծո որդիների» մասին 
Ըստ նշված նյութի՝ մի քանի տեսություններ կան Ծննդոց գրքում հիշատակված «Աստծո որդիներ» բառակապակցության վերաբերյալ («բընեյ էլոհիմ» բնագրում)
*Ա*. Առաջինն այն է, որ նրանք Ադամի որդի Սեթի սերունդն են, իսկ «մարդկանց աղջիկները»՝ եբայրասպան Կայենի սերունդը:
*Բ.* Հրեշտակներ են, որոնք, իբր երկիր են եկել և, խառնվելով մարդկային ցեղին, երեխաներ ունեցել («հսկաներ»):
Հարկ է նշել, որ այս տեսակետը հակասում է Քրիստոսի՝ Մատթևոսի Ավետարանում մեջբերվող խոսքերին.
Յիսուս պատասխանեց նրանց ու ասաց. «Մոլորուածնե՛ր, ո՛չ Գրքերն էք հասկանում եւ ո՛չ էլ Աստծու զօրութիւնը. որովհետեւ յարութեան ժամանակ ո՛չ կին են առնում եւ ո՛չ էլ մարդու գնում, այլ կը լինեն՝ ինչպէս հրեշտակները երկնքում։ » (Մատթ. ԻԲ 29, 30)
Այստեղից երևում է, որ հրեշտակները սեռական կապերի մեջ չեն մտնում:
*Գ.* Ազդեցիկ մարդիկ, իշխաններ էին: Տեսակետը հիմնված է «Էլոհիմ» բառի ստուգաբանաության վրա, համաձայն որի, այն բառացիորեն նշանակում է «զորություններ», և այդ բառով երբեմն Աստվածաշունչը կոչում է «աշխարհի հզորներին»:
Եվ այլն... (ՉԹՕ-ները նշված չեն Վիքիփեդիայում):

Իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, որ ամենատրամաբանական տարբերակը (հաշվի առնելով Աստվածաշանչի կրոնական նշանակությունը) Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու՝ «Տերունական տոներ» գրքում Ավագ Երեքշաբթի օրվա մեկնության հետևյալ հատվածն է.



> Մինչ Նոյի ծնվելը Սեթի զավակներից հինգ հարյուր հոգի, լսելով Դրախտի կյանքի մասին, ելնում են Ահերմոն կոչվող լեռը և այնտե կուսությամբ ապրում, և այդ պատճառով կոչվում են Աստծո որդիներ, ի տարբերություն Կայենի սերնդի, ովքեր կոչվում են մարդկանց որդիներ… Այնուհետև՝ Հարեդի 41-րդ տարում՝ արարչությունից 960 տարի անց, Սեթի որդիները, ձանձրանալով կուսությամբ ապրելուց, իջնում են լեռներից և գալով իրենց ազգակիցների մոտ՝ խնդրում են կնության համար իրենց աղջիկներ տալ: Վերջիններս բարկանում են նրանց վրա՝ Աստծո ուխտը դրժելու համար, և իրենց դուստրերին նրանց չեն տալիս… Նրանք էլ գնում  ու Կայենի որդիներից են խնդրում՝ իրենց դուստրերից կնության տալ իրենց: Կայենի որդիները չարախնդությամբ իրենց դուստրերին նրանց աչքի առաջ դիվահար են անում (այս հատվածի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում) ու տալիս: Այս խառնակությունից ծնվում են հսկաներ, ովքեր, իրենց հաղթանդամ մարմիններին վստահելով, իրենց անմահ էին կարծում:





> այն  ժամանակ   դա  ամեն  մի  քաղաքակրթության  համար  մատչելի  հասկանալի   տարբերակներով   են    գրվել,  որպեսզի   հասկանալի  և  նկարագրելի    լինի  ողջ  ճշմարտությունը,  սակայն  հիմա   Աստված  խոսում  է  մարդկանց  հետ  և  բացատրում  է  այդ  ողջ  եղելությունը,  այլևս  չպարզաբանված  մտքեր  չեն  լինելու  նրանց  համար,  ովքեր  իրականում  փնտրում  են  ճշմարտությունը:


Ես մի բան եմ նկատել, որ մարդիկ (հատկապես աղանդավորական որոշ ուղղություններ) շատ են սիրում հրաշքների մասին պատմել, գերբնական, մտացածին բացատրություններ փնտրել այնտեղ, ուր կարելի է բանականությամբ ու տրամաբանությամբ (երկուսն էլ, ի դեպ, Աստվածատուր պարգևներ են) «յոլա գնալ»: Նույնն է և այստեղ. էլ հրաշտակները մարդ դառան, էլ այլմոլորակայիններ եկան, էլ չգիտես ինչ...

----------

Կտրուկ (14.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Արս  ջան  թող  քո  ասածով   և  քո  բացատրածով   լինի  ամեն  բան,  ինչպես  բացատրեցիր:
Բայց  երբ  հղում   էս  անում  վիքիփեդիայից,   գրիր  նաև  այն  ինչը  գրված  է  այնտեղ  ամբողջովին:
A second theory is that the sons of God are *angels* who came to earth and had children with the daughters of men.

*Երկրորդ  թորիան  կայանում  է  նրանում, որ  Աստծո  որդիները  դրանք  հրեշտակներ  են,  որոնք  եկան  երկիր  մոլորակ  և  երեխաներ  ունեցան  մարդկանց  աղջիկներից:*

Հիմա  նայում  ենք  թե  ինչա  նշանակում  հրեշտակ  կրկին  քո  ասած  այլաբանորեն  և  կրկին  քո  մատնանշած  վիքիփեդիայից:

Angels are usually viewed as messengers of a supreme divine being, sent to do the tasks of that being. Traditions vary as to whether angels have free will. While the appearance of angels also varies, many views of angels give them a human shape. Despite a common popular belief— or at least metaphor— that angels are former human beings, most major religious groups deny such a view, and this position is held only by Latter Day Saints

*Հրեշտակները  դիտվում  են  որպես  Աստծու՝  բարձրագույն   հաղորդագրությունները  բերող  անհատներ,  որոնք  ուղարկված  էին  այդ  օրերի  հանձնարարությունները  կատարելու:
Հրեշտակները   ունեն  ազատ  կամք, և  նրանք  կարող  են  փոփխվել,  ինչպես նաև  ունենան  մարդկային  տեսք:
Չնայծ    ընդհանուր  ազգային  հավատքի,  Հրեշտակ  մետաֆորան,  որը   նախկինում  ապրած  բարձրագույն    մարդիկ  են,  խոշոր   Կրոնական   գրուպաները  մերժում  են  այս  տեսակետը:  Սակայն  այս    տեսակետը    պաշպանում  են   վերջի  ժամանակների  Սրբերը*:

Հիմա,  մինչև  վերջի  ժամանակների  սրբերը,  անցած  ժամանակների  սրբերը,   էլ  չգիտեմ  ովքեր,  իրար  հետ  լեզու  կգտնեն:  
Ես   այդ  պատմությունը  ներկայացրեցի  այնպես  ինչպես  որ  կար:  Եվ  ես  կոնկրետ ու  հաստատակամ  ունեմ  իմ  կողմնորոշումը  այդ  պատմության  հետ  կապված,  և  իմ  այս  տեսանկյունի  հստակ  կողմնորոշումը  միայն  այդ   հիմքերի    վրա  չի  կառուցված:
Դու  էլ  ունեցի  քո  կողմնորոշումը,    քանզի    քո  կողմնորոշումն  էլ  ունի  իր  հիմքերը: Ես  քեզ  չեմ  պատրաստվում  ապացուցել,  որ  քո  կողմնորոշումը  սխալ  է  կամ  քո  ունեցած  հիմքը   ունայն:

Արս  ջան  եթե  քեզ  հարմարա  ու  դրանից  դու  քեզ   լավ  էս  զգում,  խնդիր  չկա  կարող  էս    նաև  Սելավաս  ասել,  բայց  իմ  նիկը  Սելավի  է: :Smile:

----------

յոգի (15.06.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Արս  ջան  թող  քո  ասածով   և  քո  բացատրածով   լինի  ամեն  բան,  ինչպես  բացատրեցիր:


Քանի որ թեմայից դուրս քննարկում է, պատասխանում եմ այստեղ:

----------


## յոգի

> անտեղյակություննել էսպիսի գրառումների արդյունք. Ամեն մեկն ունի հասկանալու իր ժամանակը, եթե իհարկե այն կգա տվյալ մարդու մոտ. ...


Որ՞ն էս համարում անտեղյակություն
արի քննարկենք այդ անտեղյակությունը...

----------


## յոգի

> Այ  սենց,  ինչքան  կառանձնանանք,   ու  ամեն  մեկը  իր  գիրքը  կարդալով   միայն  մեջի  գեղարվեստական  մասը  կհասկանա,  միշտ  էլ  այս  տարաձայնությունները  կլինեն:
>  Թանկագին Յոգի    այն  պատմությունը  որ  գրել  էս,   թե  իբր  մահացավ  640 միլիոն  մարդ,  այդ  ժամանակ   հենց  այդքան  բնակչություն  կար  մեր  մոլորակում:
> Այդ  պատմությունը,  մի  քիչ  տարեթվերի  փոփոխությամբ  այն  պատմությունն  է  որը  Աստվածաշնչում  հիշատակվում  է  ոպես  Նոյից  առաջ,   երբ  ասվում  է  հրեշտակները  խառնվեցին  մարդկանց:  Դա  Պլեվդիանցիների   գալուստն  էր  մեր  մոլորակ,  նրանք  մարդկային  ռասայի    մեջ  փոփոխություն  մցրեցին,  նրանք  նույն  մեզ  նման  մարդիկ  են,  բայց  ապրում  են  մի  քանի  անգամ   ավելի  բարձր  քաղաքակթույուն  ունեցող  մոլորակում:  Նրանք  փոփոխություն  մցրեցին  մեր  ԴՆԹ-ի  կառուցվածքում,  հենց  այդ  փոփոխությունն  է  նկարագրված,  որ  ասում  է  մահացավ  640 միլիոն  մարդ,   այո  այդ  տեսակը՝  փոխաբերական  իմաստով  մահացավ,  մարդկային  մի  նոր  ռասա  ձևավորվեց,  մենք  հիմա,  մարդ  կենդանու  այս  տեսակը՝    Պլեվդյանցիների  սերմի  *խառնվելու*  արդյունքից  ենք  ընդունել  այս  ձևը:


Բացի դա այդ ճակատամարտում մասնակցում էին, Գանդհարներ, որոնք համարվում են հրեշտակներ, Ռակշասաներ, ասուրաներ, (վերջինները դեմոններ, այլ մոլորակներից)...
Հարգելի Սելավի կա պատմություն, կա փիլիսոփայուփյուն, և կա ասացվացքներով ասած ճշմարտություն և աղավաղված ճշմարտություն, այս ամենը հասկանալու համար պարզապես Բանականությունն է պետք գործի դնել, այլ ոչ թե միտքը, որ չստացվի Բառացի...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Կներեք, որ քիթս խոթում եմ ձեր հետաքրքիր բանավեճի մեջ: Աստվածաբանություն առանձնապես չեմ ուսումնասիրել և բավականին հեռու եմ այն ամենից, ինչին այստեղ անդրադարձել եք: Բայց…

Թույլ տվեք մի հարց ուղղել(խոսքս վերաբերվում է հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնելու ընդդիմախոսներին).
Եթե, օրինակ, թուրքը ձեռք բարձրացնի ձեր ընտանիքի անդամի վրա, իսկ դուք ձեր ձեռքի տակ հրազեն ունենաք, ի՞նչ կանեք:

----------

davidus (16.06.2009), Lion (15.06.2009), Ձայնալար (15.06.2009), յոգի (16.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Կներեք, որ քիթս խոթում եմ ձեր հետաքրքիր բանավեճի մեջ: Աստվածաբանություն առանձնապես չեմ ուսումնասիրել և բավականին հեռու եմ այն ամենից, ինչին այստեղ անդրադարձել եք: Բայց…
> 
> Թույլ տվեք մի հարց ուղղել(խոսքս վերաբերվում է հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնելու ընդդիմախոսներին).
> Եթե, օրինակ, թուրքը ձեռք բարձրացնի ձեր ընտանիքի անդամի վրա, իսկ դուք ձեր ձեռքի տակ հրազեն ունենաք, ի՞նչ կանեք:


Մարկիզ ջան, ինչպես ասում են, մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են....
ահա մեջբերում Hrayr-ի խոսքերից
"սպանենք մեր թշնամիներին որ կորսվեն մեր հոգիները, ինչպիսի նհեթեթություն, ավելի լավ չի թշնամուց մեռնենք ու կորուստ չգնանք "

----------


## Gayl

> Քո նման մտածողներն են սրբերը Գայլ ջան , և իրականում հասկացած Իրական Արիական Աստծուն...
> Աստված բռնակալ չե ինչպես վերագրում  են ««քրիստոնյաները»» Հայրենիքը պահպանելն էլ է մտնում կրոնի մեջ, այսինքը Արիական, ոչ թե ««քրիստոնեական»»
> հրեաների պատրաստած ««քրիստոնեությունն»» էր որ քանդեց Արիականությունը Հայաստանում, որը իրականում ոչ մի կապ չունի Քրիստոսի հետ, այ նմաններն են Քրիստոսի անունից խոսում, իրենց քրիստոնյա անվանելով... գլուխները թող խոնարհեն թշնամիների առաջ և թող սիրեն նրանց երբ կգան ու կկոտորեն իրենց ընտանիքները...
> Արիացին թղնամի չունի և ոչ ստախոս է, ոչ էլ կռապաշտ է, Արիացին մարդկանց բարձրագույնն է և Արիական կրոնը բոլոր կրոնների հիմքն է, ինչպես նաև Քրիստոնեության...
> Կեցցես Քայլ ջան...


Յոգի ջան ՍՐԲԵՐԸ  էն տղերքն ու կանայքն են ովքեր իրենց կյանքի գնով Հայաստան են պահել ու իրանց շնորհիվա որ մենք կանք ու ազատ ենք մեր հողի վրա,էսօր մենք իրանց անունը պետք է բարձր պահենք,պտի հպարտանանք իրանցով ու մենք էլ պտի իրանց նման վարվենք,որ վաղը մեր երեխաները մեզ չասեն «ո՞վ եք դուք այ ստրուկներ»:
Յոգի ջան անչափ ուրախ եմ,որ կան մարդիկ որոնց մեջ մնացել է Արիացու գենը:

----------

davidus (16.06.2009), յոգի (16.06.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> էս  աչքիս  նոր  կրոնա  առաջացել,  բայց  աշխարհը  տաղյակ   չի.  
> Քո  կարծիքով   Քրիստոսը  վախկոտ  էր,  որ  զենք  չվերցրեց  ու  դուրս  չեկավ  թշնամու   դեմ,   թե   ձեզանից   պակաս   ինքնասիրություն   ուներ,  որ  հանդուրժեց  էտ  ամենը,  թե   կարծում  եք   ձեզանից   պակաս   դուխ   ուներ???  Ընենց  որ   անձնական   շահերը  մի   խառնեք   ազգայինի  հետ.


Այո իհարկե Քրիստոսը խաչվեց  համայն մարդկության մեղքերի համար,երբ մտածում եմ որ Աստծո որդուն խաչել են,ինչ որ հրեաների մի կույտ հիասթափվում եմ,պատկերացնու՞մ եք Աստծո որդուն խաչում են,լավ հարգելիս որ ասում եք պետք չի զենք վերձնել,բա էտ ձեր սիրելի Լուսավորիչը,ինչու զենքով,հրով,ջարդելով Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունել տվեց:

----------

յոգի (16.06.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Գեղից մարդ չկա, Սելավասը ՉԹՕ-ների տեսությո՞ւնն է զարգացնում 
> Ողջո՛ւյն, Սելավի 
> 
> 
> Ներողություն, դուք այս թվերը մարդահամարների հիման վրա՞ եք գրում:
> 
> 
> Հենց այդպես էլ ասվո՞ւմ է 
> 
> ...


Հետաքրքիր է,թե էտ երբվանից Սեթի սերդին անվանեցին «Աստծո որդիներ»,իսկ Կայենի սերնդին ՝ «մարդկանց դստրեր»,բա Արիացի ցեղերը ու՞ր կորան,երբ կային Արիացի ցեղեր,Սեթը իրա սերնդի հետ ձեռները վեր պարզած մահճակալի տակով վազվզում էին:

----------


## Սելավի

> ... շատ են սիրում հրաշքների մասին պատմել, գերբնական, մտացածին բացատրություններ փնտրել այնտեղ, ուր կարելի է բանականությամբ ու տրամաբանությամբ (երկուսն էլ, ի դեպ, Աստվածատուր պարգևներ են) «յոլա գնալ»: Նույնն է և այստեղ. էլ հրաշտակները մարդ դառան, էլ այլմոլորակայիններ...


Արս  ջան,  իսկ  երբ  Աբրահամին  և  Սարային  այցելում  են  կարծեմ  երեք  հոգի,  նրանք  ի՞նչ  էին,  հրեշտակնե՞ր,  մարդի՞կ, թե՞  մարդկային  կերպարանքով  հրեշտակներ:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հարգելիներս. իսկ ես ինչ որ այդքան կոնկրետ պատասխան չեմ ստանում  իմ հարցերին.ասում եմ  .հանուն  քո մտերիմների.կարելի՞ է գողանալ կամ ստել։ խնդրում  եմ  ՝կոնկրետ։



իհարկե    ՈՉ:

----------


## յոգի

> իհարկե    ՈՉ:


մի հարց էլ ես ունեմ՛ կրոնական սկզբունքները պահպանելու համար կարելի՞ է զենք վերցնել և ստել...



> Հարգելիներս. իսկ ես ինչ որ այդքան կոնկրետ պատասխան չեմ ստանում իմ հարցերին.ասում եմ .հանուն քո մտերիմների.կարելի՞ է գողանալ կամ ստել։ խնդրում եմ ՝կոնկրետ։


գողանալ ոչ, բայց ստել այո, նայած ում և ինչ հանգանանքներում...
Աստված դաժան չե...

----------


## վրեժ62

> մի հարց էլ ես ունեմ՛ կրոնական սկզբունքները պահպանելու համար կարելի՞ է զենք վերցնել և ստել...
> 
> գողանալ ոչ, բայց ստել այո, նայած ում և ինչ հանգանանքներում...
> Աստված դաժան չե...


Ինչքան    ես   եմ    հիշոմ,   Աստված    իր    սկզբունքները   ապացուցելու,   առավել   եվս    պահպանելու    համար    զենք    չօգտագործեց,  Նույն  կերպ   վարվեց   նաեվ   Որդին`  Հիսուսը,   երբ   եկել   էին   նրան   ձերբակալելու,   այլ,    եթե    հիշում    էք    նրա   պատասխանը`   << Սուր   վերցնողը    սրով   կընկնի>>:  

Իսկ    սուտը `  մնում   է   սուտ,   ինչ    հանգամանքում    ուզում   է   լինի:

----------


## davidus

> Ինչքան    ես   եմ    հիշոմ,   Աստված    իր    սկզբունքները   ապացուցելու,   առավել   եվս    պահպանելու    համար    զենք    չօգտագործեց,  Նույն  կերպ   վարվեց   նաեվ   Որդին`  Հիսուսը,   երբ   եկել   էին   նրան   ձերբակալելու,   այլ,    եթե    հիշում    էք    նրա   պատասխանը`   << Սուր   վերցնողը    սրով   կընկնի>>:  
> 
> Իսկ    սուտը `  մնում   է   սուտ,   ինչ    հանգամանքում    ուզում   է   լինի:


Հարգելի Վրեժ, իսկ կարող ես ինձ և մեզ բոլորիս հիշեցնել, թե Աստված ինչպես օգնեց Մովսեսին դուրս բերելու հրեաներին գերությունից... մասնավորապես հստակեցրու վերջին նախազգուշացումը ու հետևանքները.......

----------


## davidus

Մտերիմների համար, իհարկե սուտ խոսել ու գողանալ չի կարելի.... բայց սա չի գործում, երբ խոսքը վերաբերում է հայրենիքին......... 
հարց կտաք, ինչի մտերիմները քո հայրենակիցները չեն, քո ազգակիցները չեն??? կպատասխանեմ..... հայրենիքը մտերիմներով ու հարազատներով չի սահմանափակվում.... հայրենիքը ՄԻԱՅՆ ՀԱՐԱԶԱՏՆԵՐԸ ՉԵՆ....... պետք չե հարցը դիտարկել նեղ անձնական հարթության վրա...... համենայն դեպս թեմայի վերնագիրն այլ է.......

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հարգելի Վրեժ, իսկ կարող ես ինձ և մեզ բոլորիս հիշեցնել, թե Աստված ինչպես օգնեց Մովսեսին դուրս բերելու հրեաներին գերությունից... մասնավորապես հստակեցրու վերջին նախազգուշացումը ու հետևանքները.......


Ես   ոնց    հասկացա,  դո   ուղղակի    ուզում   ես    աստվածաշունչը    վերածել     կատակագերգության `   Դանթէյի    պես,   իսկ   եթե    ես    սխալվում   եմ ,   ուրեմն   հիշեք   <<Նոր   Կտակարանը >>   ինչու   է    կոչվում    <<Նոր    Ուխտ >>

----------


## յոգի

> Ինչքան    ես   եմ    հիշոմ,   Աստված    իր    սկզբունքները   ապացուցելու,   առավել   եվս    պահպանելու    համար    զենք    չօգտագործեց,  Նույն  կերպ   վարվեց   նաեվ   Որդին`  Հիսուսը,   երբ   եկել   էին   նրան   ձերբակալելու,   այլ,    եթե    հիշում    էք    նրա   պատասխանը`   << Սուր   վերցնողը    սրով   կընկնի>>:  
> 
> Իսկ    սուտը `  մնում   է   սուտ,   ինչ    հանգամանքում    ուզում   է   լինի:


Աստծու սկզբունքները սահմանափակ չեն և չեն սահմանափակվում Աստվածաշնչոով:
Արիական Վեդաները Առաջնային Աստվածաշունչն են, որոնք դուրս են եկել հենց Գերագույն Աստծո շնչից, որոնք տեղափոխվել են աշակերտական շղթայով առանց մի ինչ որ փոփոխության ենթարվելու: Վեդյան գրականությունը լի է պատմություններով, որոնք Արիացի թագավորների մասին է և որոնք Գերագույն Աստծու մեծ նվիրյալներ են եղել և իրենց պարտքն են համարել պաշտպանել իրենց Հայրենիքը ագրեսիվ թշնամուց, մի օրինակ մեր Հայ Տիգրան Մեծը... 
Մեր Հայկական Աստվածությունները, որոնք միշտ օգնել են Հայ Արիացիներին, ին՞չ սկզբունք ունեին...
Վէդաների Բհագավատա Պուրանայում, Բհագավադ Գիտայում, Արիացիների Գերագույն Աստված Նարայանան (Կրիշնան) այսպես է ասում ՛
յադա յադա հի՛դհարմասյա 
գլանիր բհավատի բհարատա
ապհիյուտհա-նամ ադհարմասյա
տադա-տմանա՛նամ սրջա՛մյահամԱմեն անգամ երբ տիեզերքի որևե մի մասում կրոնի անկում է տեղի ունենում և հայտնվում է ասաստվածությունը, Ես Անձամբ հայտնվում եմ ո՛վ Բհարատայի շառավիղ
Իմ հավատարիմ նվիրյալներին փրկելու, ԱՆՀԱՎԱՏՆԵՐԻՆ կործանելու և կրոնական սկզբունքները վերահաստատելու համար ԵՍ հայտնվում եմ դարաշրջանից դարաշրջանՀիմա ես չգիտեմ դուք ում եք խոնարհվում, ինպես եք ձեր իմացաղ Աստծուն անվանում, բայց գոյություն ունի մի Գերագույն Աստված, որը Բհագավադ Գիտայում Ինքը Անձամբ է խոսում և լսեցիք թե ինչ ասեց Նա, որը գրված չե ձեր իմացած Աստվածաշնչերում...
և ոչ մի տեղ չի ասված, որ գլուխ խոնարհել թշնամու առաջ...
այլ հակառակը, Նարայանան (Կրիշնան) Ինքըն էր քաջալերում իր ընկերոջը և աշակերտին Արջունային, պատերազմի դաշտում կռվել և պաշտպանել Կրոնական սկզբունքները...
Հենց այդպիսի գիտակցությունն էր, որ մտավ հայաստան և վերացրեց Հին Արիական Քաղաքակրթություն Հայաստանից... և բերին մի նոր մշակված ««աստվածաշունչ»» որտեղ , չգիտեմ որտեղ, ասվում է գլուխտ խոնարհի թշնամուտ առաջ, կամ ավելի լավ է մեռնես, ազգիտ գլխատեն, բայց հոգիտ չկորցնես... ու՞մ է պետք էդպիսի հոգին, Աստծու՞ն...
Ինձ էդպիսի աստվածաշունչ պետք չի, դժոխքը դրանից լավա...
հրեյաների խաղերն են, սարքել ««աստվածաշունչ»» որտեղ տեղադրել նման մտքեր, սիրիր թշնամուտ, գլուխ խոնխրհիր նրա առաջ, էտ ոն՞ց արա , 15 թվին էտ Հայ կանայք, երեխեքը, ծերերը չեի՞ն աղաչում , խնդրում թշնամիներին, որ չսպանեն իրենց, չսպանեցին՞
թե գնացին դրախտ, տո ում է պետք էտ քնծռոտ դրախտը, Աստված ձեզ թվումա թե դրախտումա ապրում, էլ տեղ չուներ ապրելու... Աստված ապրում է Արդարի, սրտում...
ՕՄ Նամո Նարայանայա...

----------

Tig (17.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ես   ոնց    հասկացա,  դո   ուղղակի    ուզում   ես    աստվածաշունչը    վերածել     կատակագերգության `   Դանթէյի    պես,   իսկ   եթե    ես    սխալվում   եմ ,   ուրեմն   հիշեք   <<Նոր   Կտակարանը >>   ինչու   է    կոչվում    <<Նոր    Ուխտ >>


դե իհարկե ոչ, ինչ կատակերգություն....... ուղղակի նախադեպ կա... որ ժողովրդի փրկության համար կարելի է նաև այնպիսի միջոցներ ձեռնարկել, ինչպիսին տեսանք Մովսեսի դեպքում...... միթե եգիպտացիների առաջնեկների այրան գնով ձեռք չբերվեց հրեաների ազատությունը գերությունից???

----------


## davidus

յոգի ջան, արի ինձ մի բան բացատրի... ուզում եմ հստակեցնեմ մտքերս....... ինչպես գիտենք, մեր կրոնը չի ընդունում ինքնասպանությունը, այսինքն` այն մարդը, ով համարձակվել է ձեռք բարձրացնել իր վրա, անիծվում է և իրավունք էլ չունի մտածելու դրախտի և հոգու փրկության մասին.... հիմա, մի հարց.... *ինչ տարբերություն դու ինքնասպան ես լինում օր. դանակով, թե այդ դանակի դերում հանդես է գալիս թշնամին.....????* եթե դու ինքնակամ չոքում ես թշնամուդ առաջ, իմանալով և գիտակցելով սեփական մահը, դա ինչով է տարբերվում ինքնասպանությունից??? ու համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, միթե Աստծուն պետք են նման ճանապարհով "փրկված" հոգիներ....?? միթե նման տմարդների վրա է կառուցված երկնային արքայությունը???...... միանշանակ ոչ....

----------

Tig (18.06.2009), յոգի (17.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> յոգի ջան, արի ինձ մի բան բացատրի... ուզում եմ հստակեցնեմ մտքերս....... ինչպես գիտենք, մեր կրոնը չի ընդունում ինքնասպանությունը, այսինքն` այն մարդը, ով համարձակվել է ձեռք բարձրացնել իր վրա, անիծվում է և իրավունք էլ չունի մտածելու դրախտի և հոգու փրկության մասին.... հիմա, մի հարց.... *ինչ տարբերություն դու ինքնասպան ես լինում օր. դանակով, թե այդ դանակի դերում հանդես է գալիս թշնամին.....????* եթե դու ինքնակամ չոքում ես թշնամուդ առաջ, իմանալով և գիտակցելով սեփական մահը, դա ինչով է տարբերվում ինքնասպանությունից??? ու համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, միթե Աստծուն պետք են նման ճանապարհով "փրկված" հոգիներ....?? միթե նման տմարդների վրա է կառուցված երկնային արքայությունը???...... միանշանակ ոչ....


davidus ջան, չգիտեմ ին ի՛նկատի ունես ««մեր»» կրոնը, ես չեմ համարում ինձ այդ կրոնից, մենք ունենք մեր Արիական Հին Հայկական Քաղաքակրթությունը և այնտեղ նման ««խոնարհությունը»» չի գործում, մեր եղբայրների կրոնը սովորեցնում է Խոնարհություն, բայց խոնարհությունը գլուխ խոնարհելը չի, այլ Գիտելիք է, բանականություն...
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինքնասպանության, ապա համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ...

----------

davidus (17.06.2009), Tig (18.06.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես Հայրենիքիս համար հոգիս սատանային էլ կվաճառեմ։
Բայց մի հարց ունեմ ցեղակրոն և արիական գաղափարախոսություն դավանողներին. իսկ եթե փորձենք դրանք համատեղել Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հե՞տ։
Մենք պիտի միջին մի ուղի գտնենք, որ բոլորս միասնական լինենք, թե չէ ամեն մեկս, ներեցեք արտահայտությանս համար, մեր էշն ենք քշում՝ մտածելով, թե մենք ենք ճշմարիտ հայն ու հայրենասերը։ Բայց չէ՞ որ պետք է համախմբված լինել։ Առանց այդ էլ մենք այնքան շատ չենք, որ մեզ նման շքեղություն թույլ տանք։ Մենք հիմա չափազանց լուրջ ու ճակատագրական պահեր ենք ապրում, իսկ ով դա չի գիտակցում, թող մի քիչ ուշադիր շուրջը նայի՝ առանց վարդագույն ակնոցի:
Իմ միակ խնդրանքն ու կոչը իրեն հայրենասեր համարող յուրաքանչյուր հայի՝ եկեք փորձենք համախմբվել...

----------

davidus (24.06.2009), Tig (24.06.2009), յոգի (24.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ես Հայրենիքիս համար հոգիս սատանային էլ կվաճառեմ։
> Բայց մի հարց ունեմ ցեղակրոն և արիական գաղափարախոսություն դավանողներին. իսկ եթե փորձենք դրանք համատեղել Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հե՞տ։
> 			
> 		
> ...


Առաջին հերթին մարդ պետք է ինքնաքննադատ լինի, որ կարողանա ուրիշների  թերությունները չնկատել այլ առաջինը իրենը...

----------


## dvgray

> Ես Հայրենիքիս համար հոգիս սատանային էլ կվաճառեմ։


 :Shok:  Իսկ երբվանից՞՞՞  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (11.07.2009), Կտրուկ (24.06.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Ես Հայրենիքիս համար հոգիս սատանային էլ կվաճառեմ։
> Բայց մի հարց ունեմ ցեղակրոն և արիական գաղափարախոսություն դավանողներին. իսկ եթե փորձենք դրանք համատեղել Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հե՞տ։
> Մենք պիտի միջին մի ուղի գտնենք, որ բոլորս միասնական լինենք, թե չէ ամեն մեկս,ներեցեք արտահայտությանս համար, մեր էշն ենք քշում՝ մտածելով, թեմենք ենք ճշմարիտ հայն ու հայրենասերը։ Բայց չէ՞ որ պետք է համախմբված լինել։ Առանց այդ էլ մենք այնքան շատ չենք, որ մեզ նման շքեղություն թույլ տանք։ Մենք հիմա չափազանց լուրջ ու ճակատագրական պահեր ենք ապրում, իսկ ով դա չի գիտակցում, թող մի քիչ ուշադիր շուրջը նայի՝ առանց վարդագույն ակնոցի։
> Իմ միակ խնդրանքն ու կոչը իրեն հայրենասեր համարող յուրաքանչյուր հայի՝ եկեք փորձենք համախմբվել...


Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում Նաիրուհի ջան: Բայց պիտի առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ պատրաստ լինի ընդունել ցեղակրոն և արիական գաղափարախոսություն դավանողներին: :Wink:  Ամեն ինչ պիտի երկկողմանի լինի:

----------

davidus (24.06.2009), յոգի (24.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ես Հայրենիքիս համար հոգիս սատանային էլ կվաճառեմ։
> Բայց մի հարց ունեմ ցեղակրոն և արիական գաղափարախոսություն դավանողներին. իսկ եթե փորձենք դրանք համատեղել Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հե՞տ։
> Մենք պիտի միջին մի ուղի գտնենք, որ բոլորս միասնական լինենք, թե չէ ամեն մեկս,ներեցեք արտահայտությանս համար, մեր էշն ենք քշում՝ մտածելով, թե մենք ենք ճշմարիտ հայն ու հայրենասերը։ Բայց չէ՞ որ պետք է համախմբված լինել։ Առանց այդ էլ մենք այնքան շատ չենք, որ մեզ նման շքեղություն թույլ տանք։ Մենք հիմա չափազանց լուրջ ու ճակատագրական պահեր ենք ապրում, իսկ ով դա չի գիտակցում, թող մի քիչ ուշադիր շուրջը նայի՝ առանց վարդագույն ակնոցի։
> [Իմ միակ խնդրանքն ու կոչը իրեն հայրենասեր համարող յուրաքանչյուր հայի՝ եկեք փորձենք համախմբվել...


Նաիրուհի ջան, հայրենիքի նկատմամբ պարտքդ կատարելու համար մարդուն չպետք է խանգարեն կրոնական հայացքները.... ի վերջո նպատակը մեկն է, հասնել հայրենիքիդ բարօրության և ազատության..... ճիշտն ասած ինձ հայտնի չի մի դեպք, երբ օրհասական պահին հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչ որ կերպ փորձի խոչընդոտել հայրենիքի ազատության համար մղվող պայքարին...........  ճիշտ հակառակը, մեր եկեղեցին միշտ էլ սատար է կանգնել իր զինվորին` աղոթելով նրա համար.... 
եթե ռեալ նայենք, ապա համախմբումը միայն կրոնական հողի վրա անիրական է թվում, այստեղ շատ ավելի հզոր զենք է պետք, որին չկարողանան դիմադրել նույնիսկ մեր երկրում լուրջ գործունեություն ծավալած ԱՊԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ տարրերը.... մեծ հաճույքով և կամքով պատրաստ եմ այդ "զենքի" ձևավորմանը մասնակցել, քննարկել այդ հարցը հայրենիքի համար բոլոր սրտացավ մարդկանց հետ  :Smile:

----------

Tig (24.06.2009), յոգի (24.06.2009), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Իսկ երբվանից՞՞՞


Ամենափոքր տարիքից։ Դա ինձ ժառանգաբար փոխանցված անբուժելի հիվանդություն է... :Blush:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում Նաիրուհի ջան: Բայց պիտի առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ պատրաստ լինի ընդունել ցեղակրոն և արիական գաղափարախոսություն դավանողներին: Ամեն ինչ պիտի երկկողմանի լինի:


Համաձայն եմ։ Բայց եթե եղբայրդ դեռ չի գիտակցում, որ քո եղբայրն է, իսկ դու արդեն գիտակցում ես, պետք չէ ձեռքերը ծալած նստել ու սպասել, թե նա երբ է ուշքի գալու։ :Sad:

----------

Tig (25.06.2009), յոգի (25.06.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նաիրուհի ջան, հայրենիքի նկատմամբ պարտքդ կատարելու համար մարդուն չպետք է խանգարեն կրոնական հայացքները.... ի վերջո նպատակը մեկն է, հասնել հայրենիքիդ բարօրության և ազատության..... ճիշտն ասած ինձ հայտնի չի մի դեպք, երբ օրհասական պահին հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչ որ կերպ փորձի խոչընդոտել հայրենիքի ազատության համար մղվող պայքարին...........  ճիշտ հակառակը, մեր եկեղեցին միշտ էլ սատար է կանգնել իր զինվորին` աղոթելով նրա համար.... 
> եթե ռեալ նայենք, ապա համախմբումը միայն կրոնական հողի վրա անիրական է թվում, այստեղ շատ ավելի հզոր զենք է պետք, որին չկարողանան դիմադրել նույնիսկ մեր երկրում լուրջ գործունեություն ծավալած ԱՊԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ տարրերը.... մեծ հաճույքով և կամքով պատրաստ եմ այդ "զենքի" ձևավորմանը մասնակցել, քննարկել այդ հարցը հայրենիքի համար բոլոր սրտացավ մարդկանց հետ


Ես եկեղեցու դեմ ոչինչ չասացի, ընդհակառակը։ Շատ կուզենայի, որ նույնիսկ այն ազգասեր տարրերը, որոնք եկեղեցին չեն ուզում ընդունել, գոնե չփորձեին հեղինակազրկել նրան։
Ըստ իս՝ կրոնը ոչ միակ, բայց բավական հզոր միջոց է համախմբվելու համար։ Եթե Դուք անձամբ ունեք այլ հետաքրքիր ու կյանքից բխող առաջարկներ կամ մտահղացումներ ապազգային արդեն բավական հզորացած տարրերի դեմ պայքարելու համար, կուզենայի իմանալ դրանց մասին։ Երաշխավորում եմ, որ մի սրտացավ մարդ արդեն գտել եք :Smile:

----------

davidus (25.06.2009), Monk (25.06.2009), Tig (26.06.2009), յոգի (27.06.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Որ՞ն էս համարում անտեղյակություն
> արի քննարկենք այդ անտեղյակությունը...


Նոր տեսա պատասխանդ.
 դե կարճ ասած, մի՛ ալարի, և նստի՛ր ու փորփրի՛ր ինտերնետը, ու ոչ միայն ինտերնետը, այլ քո մեջ էլ փորձիր գտնել հարցերի պատասխաններ.
Սկզբի համար այսքանը երևի բավարար է  :Jpit: 

7
6 54321

----------


## Lion

«Հայտնի է, որ Զորավարին բարձր էին գնահատում եւ՛ բարեկամները, եւ՛ թշնամիները: Ու զորավարի մասին բազում ասքեր են հյուսել նրանք:

1934թ. օգոստոսն էր: Այդ օրերին նախագահ Մուստաֆա Քեմալի հրավերով Թուրքիայում էին գտնվում մեծ թվով այլազգի լեզվաբան-գիտնականներ: Նրանց հետ միասին աշխատում էր նաեւ Քեմալի քարտուղարը՝ *բուլղարահայ գիտնական Հակոբ Մարթայանը*: 1916-ից նա Քեմալի օգնականն ու խորհրդատուն էր: Այդ կապը մի քանի տարի ընդհատվել էր, իսկ 1932-ին նորից շարունակվել: Մարթայանը ծառայություն էր մատուցել թուրքական սահմանադրությունն ստեղծելու, հանրապետական կարգը կատարելագործելու, արաբատառ այբուբենը լատինատառ դարձնելու գործում: Նա է Թուրքիայում մտցրել ազգանունները՝ Քեմալին կոչելով Աթաթուրք (թուրքերի հայր): Վերջինս էլ Մարթայանին կոչել է *Դիլաչար* (լեզու բացող): 
Անդրանիկի մահվան լուրն անթաքույց հրճվանքով ընդունվեց Թուրքիայում: Շատերը գիտեին, որ Քեմալը բարձր էր գնահատում զորավարին: Այդ են վկայում Քեմալի մտերիմները, անձնական վարորդը՝ *հայազգի Կարոն*: Գիտեր նաեւ Դիլաչարը: 

Օգոստոսի 31 - Աշխատանքից հետո խնջույքի հրավիրված լեզվաբաններին էր փոխանցվել տանտերերի ուրախությունը: Կերուխումի թեժ պահին Քեմալն առաջարկում է. «Թող հրավիրվածներից յուրաքանչյուրը մի երգ կատարի: Հյուրերը կարող են իրենց մայրենի լեզվով երգել»: Մեղմ ժպիտը դեմքին, Քեմալը լսեց շատերին՝ հույնին, հրեային, գերմանացուն - հատկապես գերմանացու երգը իր մարտական թափով անչափ դուր եկավ իրեն: Ու հանկարծ Քեմալը շրջվում է դեպի իր քարտուղարը՝ Դիլաչար էֆենդի, մի բան էլ դու երգիր: Բոլորը շրջվում են դեպի Դիլաչարն ու սպասում. «Ի՞նչ լեզվով է երգելու Բուլղարիայում ծնված, օտար համալսարաններում կրթություն ստացած, քսաներկու լեզվի գիտակ, տարիներ շարունակ Քեմալի մոտ ծառայության մեջ գտնվող հայազգի Դիլաչարը...»: Դե, իհարկե, թուրքերեն. այդ են վկայում ներկաներից շատերի քծնանքով լի ժպիտները, այդ է վկայում Քեմալի տեղակալ Իսմեթ Ինենյուի ինքնագոհ դեմքը.Դիլաչարը մի պահ բարձրացնում է հայացքը, նայում հյուրերին, փակում աչքերը... ու լսվում է ինքնաբուխ երգը.

«*Իբրեւ արծիվ սավառնում ես լեռ ու ժայռ,
Թնդացնում ես երկինք, երկիր տենչավառ,
Սուրբ անունդ պիտի հիշվի դարեդար,  
Հայոց լերինք քեզ ապաստան, Անդրանիկ....*»

Ներկաները սարսափով ու կատաղությամբ են նայում Դիլաչարին: Երգի հակաթուրքական բնույթը շատերին է հայտնի: Տեղում անհանգիստ շարժումներ է անում Իսմեթ Ինենյուն՝ ցանկանալով տեղից բարձրանալ (երեւի զինվորներ կանչելու եւ Դիլաչարին պատժելու համար. չէ՞ որ Անդրանիկի անունը Թուրքիայում տալը մահացու հանցանք է): Ինենյուն նայում է Քեմալին... Վերջինս դանդաղ ոտքի է ելնում, ձեռքի շարժումով կանգնեցնում Ինենյուին եւ մտազբաղ սկսում զննել մի ինչ-որ անորոշ կետ՝ հատակի վրա: Իսկ երգը շարունակվում էր.

«*Երակներիդ ազնիվ քաջի արյունը,
Չի ցամաքի մինչ հավիտյան, Անդրանիկ...*»

Երգն ավարտվեց: Տիրեց քար լռություն: Ու այդ լռության մեջ լսվեց Քեմալի հատու ձայնը.

- Անդրանիկը մեր կատաղի թշնամին էր: Նրա սրից հազարավոր թուրքեր ընկան: Այդպիսի հերոս հայերն անցյալում չեն ունեցել, ներկայումս չկա, ապագայում չի սպասվում: Դուք, հայերդ, ճիշտ եք վարվում՝ հիշելով ու պատվելով ձեր հերոսներին: Բայց այս անգամ նրանք պարտվեցին եւ մենք հաղթեցինք: Դիլաչար էֆենդի, դու էլ շատ լավ երգեցիր մեր թշնամուն գովերգող երգը... բայց սա լինի վերջին անգամը....»

 Կարծում եմ, որ Հակոբը ևս պակաս չէ, քան Հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնող ցանկացած մեկը, քանի որ քեմալական Թուրքիայում նման բան անելը կարող էր հանգեցնել նրա կործանմանը :Think:

----------

davidus (29.06.2009), յոգի (29.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական:  VisTolog-ի ու յոգի-ի վերջին գրառումները ջնջված են`առայժմ առանց տուգանային միավորների: Խնդրում եմ մնալ թեմայի շրջանակներում:*

----------


## Tig

> ..............
> 
>  Կարծում եմ, որ Հակոբը ևս պակաս չէ, քան Հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնող ցանկացած մեկը, քանի որ քեմալական Թուրքիայում նման բան անելը կարող էր հանգեցնել նրա կործանմանը


Լիոն ջան, կարծում եմ, նախ այդ Հակոբը պիտի չծառայեր Քեմալի, դրանով ավելի մեծ բան արած կլիներ, իսկ եթե ծառայում էլ էր, ապա դա պիտի լիներ միայն մի նպատակի համար Քեմալին ոչնչացնելը, ինչպես նաև վարորդ Կարոն.......
Այ սենց մարդիկ իրենց ձեռքերով կերտել են Թուրքական պետությունը, որն էլ հետո պատուհաս է դարձել մեր գլխին.......


Իսկ երեկ ո՞վ է նայել «Ձորի Միրոն»: Մի փոքրիկ մեջբերում անեմ հիշողությամբ՝

- ...... Իմ տղեն կռիվը կերթա լաո, իմ տղեն զինվոր ի.... կհասկնա?ս ինչ բան է զինվոր տղես.... Զինվոր Գևորգ Չաուշն էր, Անդրանիկը, բոլոր ֆիդայինները........ Նրանք իրենց գլխի մազերու չափ ասքյար են սպանել տղես, բայց նրանք մարդասպան չեն: Զինվոր մարդասպան չի տղես.... կհասկնա?ս ինչ կըսեմ...... զինվոր պաշտպան ի: Մարասպան ասքյարն ի տղես, թալանչի..... իսկ դու զինվոր իս: Ու հարկ է , որ զինվոր չոր աչքով էրթա կռիվ, ու հարկ ի որ նրա ձեռ չդողա տղես.... Ասում ես քո նամակներ ու?մ աղջկան կարդալ տամ տղես......

Հզոր ֆիլմա…

----------

may (17.07.2009), Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (19.07.2009), յոգի (18.07.2009), Նաիրուհի (20.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Շատ կներեք. հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնողը խեղդվողի է նման ով փրփուրներից է կախվում.

----------


## Tig

> Շատ կներեք. հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնողը խեղդվողի է նման ով փրփուրներից է կախվում.


Հրայր, ես ևս մեկ անգամ չեմ ալարի ու ևս մեկ անգամ չեմ համաձայնվի քո հետ:
Հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնողը սուրբ գործ է անում:

----------


## Hrayr

> Հրայր, ես ևս մեկ անգամ չեմ ալարի ու ևս մեկ անգամ չեմ համաձայնվի քո հետ:
> Հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնողը սուրբ գործ է անում:


Սիրելի Տիգրան, ես էլ նույնը կասեի, սակայն դա առաջ էր, արևմտյան հայաստանում հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցրեցին, սուրբ գործի համար գրեթե բոլորը զոհվեցին իրենց հետ նաև միլիոնուկես հայ, հա հասկանում եմ, բայց դա հարցի լուծում չէ, Ղարաբաղի դեպքում էլ նույնն էր ստացվում, ու հանկարծ ուժեղացանք, հասկացանք որ բոլորս միասին պետք է պայքարենք ու հաղթեցինք։ Չէ այդպես չէ, մեր դիմաց կռվում էր վարձու զինվորը, որը մի քանի անգամ լավ էր տիրապիտում և տարածքին և զենքին։ Եթե հույսդ դրել ես զենքի վրա, մեկա խեղդվելու ես....

----------


## ars83

> Եթե հույսդ դրել ես զենքի վրա, մեկա խեղդվելու ես....


Չէ, հույսը դրել ա Աստծու վրա. կռվից առաջ աղոթում ա Աստծուն, օրհնում, հետո զենքը վերցնում, գնում թշնամու դեմ կռվելու, որ թշնամին չգա իրա ընտանիքին սպանի, ու ինքը իր ընտանիքի սպանողը չդառնա: Պարզ է՞ր:

----------

davidus (18.07.2009), Tig (18.07.2009), յոգի (18.07.2009), Նաիրուհի (20.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> Չէ, հույսը դրել ա Աստծու վրա. կռվից առաջ աղոթում ա Աստծուն, օրհնում, հետո զենքը վերցնում, գնում թշնամու դեմ կռվելու, որ թշնամին չգա իրա ընտանիքին սպանի, ու ինքը իր ընտանիքի սպանողը չդառնա: Պարզ է՞ր:


Հա ճիշդ է, ոնց էի մոռացել ավարայրի ճակատամարտը, երբ մի հատ զինվոր չմնաց, կամ դրանից հետո որ պետականությունն էլ վերացավ, մի մասս թուրք էինք մի մասս բյուզանդացի, չէ դա չէ, դաշնակները համախմբեցին ժողովրդին, զենք վերցրեցին ու կռվեցին մինչև արևմտյան հայաստանը, նախիջևանն ու ղարաբաղը տվեցին հետո զենքները վայր դրեցին ու անցան ընդհատակյա կյանքի։
Ստալինգրադի հաղթանակի մասին շատ կլինես լսած,իսկ իրական պատմությունը գիտի՞ գոնե մեկը.....
Մի փորձեք աղավաղել իրականությունը, դա խորհրդային տարիներից մնացած վատ սովորություն է....

----------


## ars83

> Հա ճիշդ է, ոնց էի մոռացել ավարայրի ճակատամարտը, երբ մի հատ զինվոր չմնաց, կամ դրանից հետո որ պետականությունն էլ վերացավ, մի մասս թուրք էինք մի մասս բյուզանդացի, չէ դա չէ, դաշնակները համախմբեցին ժողովրդին, զենք վերցրեցին ու կռվեցին մինչև արևմտյան հայաստանը, նախիջևանն ու ղարաբաղը տվեցին հետո զենքները վայր դրեցին ու անցան ընդհատակյա կյանքի։
> Ստալինգրադի հաղթանակի մասին շատ կլինես լսած,իսկ իրական պատմությունը գիտի՞ գոնե մեկը.....
> Մի փորձեք աղավաղել իրականությունը, դա խորհրդային տարիներից մնացած վատ սովորություն է....


Դու ուղիղ ձևով արա, ոչ աղավաղված: Որ որևէ մեկը հարձակվի Հայաստանի վրա, կաղոթե՞ս Աստծուն, հետո զենքը վերցնես, գնաս ընտանիքդ պաշտպանելու: Էդ ասա, իմանանք, «Սովետը» մի կողմ:

----------


## Hrayr

Ապեր չմտածես թե անտեսում եմ, դու լավ էլ գիտես իմ դիրքորոշումը, հա զենքս կվերցնեմ ու կգնամ պատերազմելու ու հիմա էլ նույնն եմ անում, բայց ուզում եմ նշել որ թյուրիմացություն չառաջանա, իմ զենքերը մարմնավոր չեն, երանի բոլորս էլ վերցնենք մեր զենքերն ու սկսենք պայքարել, իսկ ով չունի թող հանդերցը ծախի ու իրեն զենք առնի....

----------


## ars83

> Ապեր չմտածես թե անտեսում եմ, դու լավ էլ գիտես իմ դիրքորոշումը, հա զենքս կվերցնեմ ու կգնամ պատերազմելու ու հիմա էլ նույնն եմ անում, բայց ուզում եմ նշել որ թյուրիմացություն չառաջանա, իմ զենքերը մարմնավոր չեն, երանի բոլորս էլ վերցնենք մեր զենքերն ու սկսենք պայքարել, իսկ ով չունի թող հանդերցը ծախի ու իրեն զենք առնի....


Տեսակետը գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունի, իհարկե: Բայց, ասած քեզ, «ընդհանուր եզրեր» ա պետք ունենալ. էն մարդկանց, որոնք ուրիշի համար կյանք են տվել, ֆիզիկապես պայքարել (կամ էլ և՛ ֆիզիկապես, և՛ հոգեպես), պետք չի պախարակել, դարձնել անհավատ, իրանց պատճառով Արևմտյան Հայաստանը հանձնել Բյուզանդիային, Ղարաբաղն էլ՝ Թուրքերին, և այլն: Ես քո կարծիքը _բարոյականության_ վերաբերյալ կիսում եմ. այո, որպեսզի ազգը ուժեղ լինի, պետք է բարոյական բարձր մակարդակի վրա լինի: Բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է _միայն_ աղոթքով Հայրենիքը պաշտպանելուն՝ սխալ եմ համարում: 
Դու որոշել ես Հայրենիքիդ օգուտ տաս անձնական բարեպաշտ կյանքո՞վ՝ լավ, բայց զոհվածներին մի դատիր ու սարքիր անհավատ վնասատուներ, եթե կարելի է: (քո գրածներից դա է հետևում)

----------


## Hrayr

Արսեն ջան խնդրում եմ մի աղավաղիր խոսքերս..... աղաչում եմ.....
Ես չեմ նսեմացնում ոչ մեկի....
Դուք եք որ պատվում եք ում հարմար եք տեսնում, ես ասում եմ զենք վերցնելը հարցի լուծում չէ, օրինակներ էլ եմ բերում, իսկ զենք վերցնողը չի սրբվում որովհետեվ հայրենիքի համար է զենք վերցրել, եթե անհավատ է մնում է անհավատ, եթե մարդասպան է մնում է մարդասպան, եթե բարեգութ ու սիրող հայր է մնում է որպես սիրող հայր, զենք վերցնելուց մարդը չի սրբվում որքան էլ մարդկանց համոզեք թե նրանք սուրբ գործի են գնում,նրանք գնում են որովհետև մենք հոգևորականներս մեր տեղերում չենք ու թույլ ենք, մեր կաշին էլ փրկելու համար նրանց օրհնում ուղարկում ենք, եթե այդպես է դուք էլ զենք վերցրեք ու գնացեք մեռնելու նոր խոսացեք.......

----------


## Tig

> ............... եթե այդպես է դուք էլ զենք վերցրեք ու գնացեք մեռնելու նոր խոսացեք.......


Եթե պետք լինի կվերցնենք, չկասկածես:

Զենք վերցնելը դեռ հարցի լուծում չի, համամիտ եմ, հարկավոր է հոգով ուժեղ լինել ու համախմբված: Իսկ չվերցնելը առավել ևս հարցի լուծում չի: Էդ Արևմտյան Հայաստանը ու միլիոնավոր զոհերը հենց քո նման մտածողների պատճառով ենք կորցրել: Ազգի մեծ մասը խուսափում էր զենք վերցնելուց: Մեր ուղեղները ժամանակին լավ լվացել էին, մինչև այս ամենը անելը, նենց որ այդ դու ես աղավաղում եղելությունը: Ու ոչ տեղին ու սխալ օրինակներ ես բերում ու մեկնաբանում:

----------

davidus (18.07.2009), յոգի (18.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Չէ Տիգրան ջան, եթե պատմությունն ուսումնասիրես կտեսնես, որ մինչև ցեղասպանությունն արևմտյան հայաստանում փոխվել էին հոգևոր արժեքները....

----------


## davidus

պահՕՕՕՕ...... :Shok:   :Shok:  էս ինչ նոր ազգայի գաղափարախոսության ենք ականատես լինում??? փաստորեն *զենք վերցնողը նման ա փրփուրներից կախվողին???*
ես կաաջարկեյի ազգային պատկանելիություն ու հայրենիքի պաշտպանության գիտակցություն ՉՈՒՆԵՑՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ հրապարակայնորեն այրել իրենց անձնագրերը, որոնց վրա դաջված է ՀՀ գերբը, հետո հանգիստ խղճով հանձնվեն Աստծո ողորմածությանը, մարդ ես մեկ էլ տեսաք ընկանք դրախտ......... այ ՄՈԼՈՐՅԱԼՆԵՐ, խելքի եկեք

----------

Lion (18.07.2009), Tig (18.07.2009), յոգի (18.07.2009), Նաիրուհի (20.07.2009), Չամիչ (19.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Բայց ինչ խիստ են ձեր սրտերը.
Ավելի տրիվյալ օրինակի վրա բացատրեմ ասածս.
Տղան հոր հետ անցնում է անտառով, որտեղ տարբեր տեսակի գազաններ կան։ Զենքը միայն հոր մոտ է։ Տղան առանձնանում է հորից կարծելով թե միայնակ ճանապարհը կարող է անցնել։ Ապահովության համար փայտ է վերցնում գազաններից պաշտպանվելու համար......
Ի՞նչ եք կարծում խելամիտ քայլ էր տղայի արարքը.
Հա, իրոք կպաշտպանվի աղվեսներից ու մանր մունր կենդանիներից, իսկ եթե գայլ դուրս գա առաջին, կամ արջ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում կշահի՞ արդյոք....
Մեծ-մեծ եք խոսում, ղարաբաղյան պատերազմին հավանաբար ոչ մեկդ չեք մասնակցել, շատերն էլ անգամ գրադի ձայն չեն լսել..., իսկ եթե հակառակորդը ռուսաստանը լինի էլի կկանգնե՞ք ձեր կարծիքին, թե՞ կհանձնվեք որքան հնարավոր է շուտ. 
Կարճ մի դատեք, մի հատ քննեք թե ինչ է կատարվում, ես հո զոմբի կամ ռոբոտ չեմ անգիր արած բառեր ասեմ, իրականությունն եմ ասում, սա է իրականությունը, ինչքան էլ ուզում է չընդունեք բայց իրականությունը մնում է նույնը.

----------


## davidus

> Բայց ինչ խիստ են ձեր սրտերը.
> Ավելի տրիվյալ օրինակի վրա բացատրեմ ասածս.
> Տղան հոր հետ անցնում է անտառով, որտեղ տարբեր տեսակի գազաններ կան։ Զենքը միայն հոր մոտ է։ Տղան առանձնանում է հորից կարծելով թե միայնակ ճանապարհը կարող է անցնել։ Ապահովության համար փայտ է վերցնում գազաններից պաշտպանվելու համար......
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում խելամիտ քայլ էր տղայի արարքը.
> Հա, իրոք կպաշտպանվի աղվեսներից ու մանր մունր կենդանիներից, իսկ եթե գայլ դուրս գա առաջին, կամ արջ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում կշահի՞ արդյոք....
> Մեծ-մեծ եք խոսում, ղարաբաղյան պատերազմին հավանաբար ոչ մեկդ չեք մասնակցել, շատերն էլ անգամ գրադի ձայն չեն լսել..., իսկ եթե հակառակորդը ռուսաստանը լինի էլի կկանգնե՞ք ձեր կարծիքին, թե՞ կհանձնվեք որքան հնարավոր է շուտ. 
> Կարճ մի դատեք, մի հատ քննեք թե ինչ է կատարվում, ես հո զոմբի կամ ռոբոտ չեմ անգիր արած բառեր ասեմ, իրականությունն եմ ասում, սա է իրականությունը, ինչքան էլ ուզում է չընդունեք բայց իրականությունը մնում է նույնը.


սկսենք նրանից որ Ռուսաստանը կյանքում մեզ պատերազմ չի հայտարարի, նրան բավական է մի քանի սանկցիա կիրառել մեր հանդեպ, մենք առանց մտածելու կհանձվենք.... անհոգ եղիր, բերածդ օրինակը հաջեղ չէր... գիտես ինչ կա, եթե սկսենք "ԵԹԵ"-ներով ապրել, ավելի լավ կլիներ չծնվերին, որովհետև բա "եթե բնական արատով ծնվեինք, բա եթե ընկնեմ փոսը մեռնեմ??"... եթեներով չեն ապրում, ուղղակի փորձում են ներկան ռեալ գնահատել ու գնում են ռիսկի..... կամ կլինի կամ ոչ.... ռիսկի չգնալը ամենահեշտ տարբերակն է, գլուխդ շառ ու փորձանքից կազատես, մարդ ես կարող ա դրախտի տոմս խոսք տան......
հարգելիս, դու քո խոսքերով անպատվում ես ու փառք ու պատվով նահատակված մեր ազատամարտիկներին, քանի որ նրանք զենք են վերցրել և զոհվել են նրա համար, որ էսօր դու կարողանաս նստել կոմպի դիմաց ու նման հայտարարություններ անել??? Հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնելը սուրբ գործ է, ու այդ գործը թերագնահատողները թշնամուց ոչնչով չեն տարբերում

----------

Tig (21.07.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ափսոս որ չեք ուզում ընդունել ճշմարտությունը, եթե թշնամուն սպանելը ճիշտ եք համարում ապա այդպես էլ վարվեք, ես իմ Աստծո ասածն եմ ճիշտ համարում և հակված եմ պնդելու, որ թշնամու համար աղոթել է պետք.... իսկ պաշտպանվելու համար խնդիր չունեմ ես, ով ունի թող կարդա 91 սաղմոսն ու իմանա որ ինքն էլ կարող է անհանգստանալու պատճառ չունենալ....


երնեկ բարին էլ ունենար նույն  համառութունը  ինչ որ  չարը ունի: եթե դու պաշտպանվողի դիրքում  ես,  դիմացինդ ավտոման հայտնվում է  հարձակվողի՝  հետեվաբար  չարի  դիրքում: Պետք չէ թույլ տալ որ  չարը իր  դիրքերը  տարածի: Եթե  թույլ տանք  որ  մեր թշնամու  դերում հայտնված չարը  մեզ  ոչնչացնի, ապա  այդ կարգի յուրաքանչյուր հաղթանակ՝ չարի  հաղթանակ է եվ բարու պարտություն:

----------

davidus (20.07.2009), Tig (21.07.2009), յոգի (20.07.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Շատ կներեք. հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնողը խեղդվողի է նման ով փրփուրներից է կախվում.


Էլ ի՞նճ սրտով ես շարունակում ապրել մի տեղ, որի տարածքային  անձեռնմխելիությունը  ապահովվել է  փրփուրներց  կախվող, կորուսյալ  հոգիների  մահվան գնով:

Ավելի ազնիվ չէ՞  սեփական գաղափարների  ուժը  ցույց տալ անցնելով  գործնական քայլերի, եթե  բոլորը քո եղբայրներն են, չկա  հայրենիք եվ հայրենասիրություն հասկացողություն, այդ դեպքում ինչու՞՞  չտեղափոխել հարեվան  «եղբայրական» հանրապետություն  եվ  մարդասիրական քարոզները ծավալել այնտեղ որտեղ դրա կարիքը ավելի կա:

Դու ընտրել ես քեզ համար  գաղափարախոսություն, որը  չեղյալ է համարում հայրենիք եվ հայրենասիրություն հասկացությունները, այդ դեպքում եղիր ազնիվ, գործնական քայլերի դիմի,  չեղյալ համարի այդ ամենը՝  հրաժարվի քո հայրենիքից եվ ազգային պատկանելությունից:

----------

davidus (20.07.2009), Tig (21.07.2009), յոգի (20.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

Թույլ տվեք իմ կարծիքը արտահայտել մեջբերումով.

«_Թագավորը զարմացավ` տեսնելով յուր առաջ Գևորգ Մարզպետունուն: 
— Դո՞ւ էլ քո թագավորի հետ ճգնելու եկար, — հարցրեց նա իշխանին ժպտալով: 
— Ո՛չ, տեր արքա. այժմ հանցանքներ գործելու և ոչ թե ապաշխարելու ժամանակ է, — պատասխանեց Մարզպետունին: 
— Հանցանքներ գործելո՞ւ... — հարցրեց թագավորը. — մի՞թե հանցանք գործելու համար էլ որոշ ժամանակ է լինում: 
— Այո՛, տեր արքա: Տասը պատվիրաններից մինը «մի սպանաներ» խոսքն է: Այժմ հասել է այդ պատվիրանի դեմ գործելու ժամանակը, մենք շարունակ պիտի սպանենք:_»

 Միշտ և բոլոր ժամանակներում հայ պատմավեպի ամենասիրածս կերպարն է: Հենց այդպես, երբ հասել է սեփական երկիրը պաշտպանելու պահը, պիտի խախտվեն պատվիրանները :Cool:

----------

Tig (21.07.2009), յոգի (20.07.2009), Նաիրուհի (20.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Ես արդեն հասկանում եմ որ ձեր հետ անիմաստ է քննարկել նմանատիպ հարցեր, սակայն այն մարդկանց համար եմ գրում որոնք ձեր գրածները կարդալուց կարող են ապակողմնորոշվել....
Սիրելի Լիոն, միշտ հիշիր, երբ գործում ես պատվիրանի դեմ թշնամու առաջ բացում ես դարպասները, դուրս ես գալիս Աստծո պաշտպանություից, հետևաբար իրոք պաշտպանվելու կարիք է լինում, բայց ուզում եմ մի գաղտնիք բացել, եթե մինչև այդ Աստծո հովանու տակ էիր ապա հիմա սատանան այնպես կգործի, որ քո բոլոր հնարքները կվերջանան ու գերի կընկնես, որտեղ քեզ հետ այնպես կվարվեն որ կնախընտրես մեռնել, իսկ եթե միշտ մնաս Աստծո հովանու տակ ոչ մի թշնամի չի կարող ոտնձգություն անել, եթե չես հավատում պատմությունը կարդա։
Եթե դուք Աստծո հետ կապ չունեք սխալ տեղ եք գրառումներ անում, հա, ավելի լավ է գրառումներ անեք ուրիշ տեղ, ձեր գրածը հավատքից տարրական գիտելիք չունեցողի գրած է։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հայրենիքին ու զոհվածների արյան գնով ձեռք բերած հողին, ամենևին չեմ անտեսում զոհվածներին, Աստված էր որ չթողեց հակառակորդը ոչնչացնի մեզ, երբ նա ուներ բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցները, ինչու չէ նաև քաղաքական առումով, սրան էլ կարող եք չհավատալ ձեր գործն է, բայց ի տարբերություն ձեզ ես չեմ կարծում թե հայրենիքը պաշտպանելու կարիք կա, այն մերն է ու Աստված է որ պահում է,հայրենիքը տականքներից, ախտից ու աղբից մաքրելու կարիք կա...., այն աղբից որ եևրոպայից ու արևմուտքից առատորեն հոսում է մեր փողոցներում....

Եթե չեք վստահում Աստծուն բռնացող չկա,կարող եք ինքնակամ գրանցվել ու գնալ սահմանները պաշտպանելու, հիշեցնեմ նաև որ դրա համար վարձատրում են։
Ես իմ չափով փորձում եմ օգտակար լինել իմ հայրենիքին, որտեղ նաև դուք եք ապրում.

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ես արդեն հասկանում եմ որ ձեր հետ անիմաստ է քննարկել նմանատիպ հարցեր, սակայն այն մարդկանց համար եմ գրում որոնք ձեր գրածները կարդալուց կարող են ապակողմնորոշվել....
> Սիրելի Լիոն, միշտ հիշիր, երբ գործում ես պատվիրանի դեմ թշնամու առաջ բացում ես դարպասները, դուրս ես գալիս Աստծո պաշտպանություից, հետևաբար իրոք պաշտպանվելու կարիք է լինում, բայց ուզում եմ մի գաղտնիք բացել, եթե մինչև այդ Աստծո հովանու տակ էիր ապա հիմա սատանան այնպես կգործի, որ քո բոլոր հնարքները կվերջանան ու գերի կընկնես, որտեղ քեզ հետ այնպես կվարվեն որ կնախընտրես մեռնել, իսկ եթե միշտ մնաս Աստծո հովանու տակ ոչ մի թշնամի չի կարող ոտնձգություն անել, եթե չես հավատում պատմությունը կարդա։
> Եթե դուք Աստծո հետ կապ չունեք սխալ տեղ եք գրառումներ անում, հա, ավելի լավ է գրառումներ անեք ուրիշ տեղ, ձեր գրածը հավատքից տարրական գիտելիք չունեցողի գրած է։
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հայրենիքին ու զոհվածների արյան գնով ձեռք բերած հողին, ամենևին չեմ անտեսում զոհվածներին, Աստված էր որ չթողեց հակառակորդը ոչնչացնի մեզ, երբ նա ուներ բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցները, ինչու չէ նաև քաղաքական առումով, սրան էլ կարող եք չհավատալ ձեր գործն է, բայց ի տարբերություն ձեզ ես չեմ կարծում թե հայրենիքը պաշտպանելու կարիք կա, այն մերն է ու Աստված է որ պահում է,հայրենիքը տականքներից, ախտից ու աղբից մաքրելու կարիք կա...., այն աղբից որ եևրոպայից ու արևմուտքից առատորեն հոսում է մեր փողոցներում....
> 
> Եթե չեք վստահում Աստծուն բռնացող չկա,կարող եք ինքնակամ գրանցվել ու գնալ սահմանները պաշտպանելու, հիշեցնեմ նաև որ դրա համար վարձատրում են։
> Ես իմ չափով փորձում եմ օգտակար լինել իմ հայրենիքին, որտեղ նաև դուք եք ապրում.


Դու քրիստոնյա՞ ես: Իսկ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու՞ հետևորդ ես:
Քո գրածից մոտս տպավորություն ա առաջանում, որ դու անգիր ես արել Աստվածաշունչը՝ չփորձելով այն հասկանալ: Տասը պատվիրանները խախտելու համար չեն իհարկե, սակայն երբ խոսքը գնում է ինքնապաշտպանության մասին, ապա ուրիշի կյանքի գնով պաշտպանվելը չի կարելի համարել պատվիրանների խախտում՝ անկախ նրանից հայրենիքդ ես պաշտպանում, ընտանիքդ, թե ինքդ քեզ: Իսկ զենքով պաշտպանվելու փոխարեն նստել ու սպասելը, թե Աստված քեզ կպաշտպանի թշնամուց ավելի նման է ինքնասպանության, ինչն ըստ քրիստոնեության մեծագույնն է մեղքերից:
Իհարկե, եթե կոչ ես անում բոլորին ընդհանրապես զենք չվերցնել, ապա ողջունում ու միանում եմ կոչիդ, սակայն եթե ակամա ունես թշնամի, ապա զենք չվերցնելը հավասարազոր է ինքնասպանությանը:
Մի կոպիտ, բայց լավ բնութագրող օրինակ բերեմ: Եթե կանգնած սովամահ լինելու ու գայլի մսից պատրաստած շաուրմա ուտելու միջև, մա՞հը կընտրես, թե՞ կուտես արգելված կենդանու միսը:
Աստվածաշունչը մարդկությանը հայտնի ամենաառեղծվածային ու խորիմաստ գրությունն է: Դու փորձում ես գերազանցիկ ուսանողի նման զուբրիտ անել այն: Փորձիր հասկանալ: Վերջ ի վերջո այն ինչ մարդկային է, նաև աստվածային է, չէ՞ որ մարդն ինքն Աստծուց է:

----------

Tig (21.07.2009), Դեկադա (19.07.2009), Չամիչ (20.07.2009), Սելավի (20.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Ով գիտի թող ինձ էլ տեղեկացնի խնդրում եմ։Էլ ինչ դեպքերում կարելի է սպանել։
(խնդրում եմ միայն իրենց ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ համարողները պատասխանեն)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ով գիտի թող ինձ էլ տեղեկացնի խնդրում եմ։Էլ ինչ դեպքերում կարելի է սպանել։
> (խնդրում եմ միայն իրենց ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ համարողները պատասխանեն)


Սպանել չի՛ կարելի, կարելի է պաշտպանվել:

----------

davidus (20.07.2009), Tig (21.07.2009), յոգի (20.07.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես իմ չափով փորձում եմ օգտակար լինել իմ հայրենիքին, որտեղ նաև դուք եք ապրում


Պետք չէ երկակի խաղ խաղալ, մարդը կամ հայրենասեր է կամ ոչ, Հայրենիք կոչվածը նույպես աստծո շնորհ է, եվ դեռ  մեծ հարց է  որնէ առավել բարձր արժեք մարդկային կյանքը թե՞ հայրենիք  ասվածը: ինչպես պարզ դարձավ  քեզ մոտ  ամենբարձր արժեք է հանդիսանում սեփական եսը, սեփական եսի  փրկվելու  գաղափարը: Հայրենիքի  համար  մարտնչած եվ  կյանքը զոհաբերածների  կարգեցիր կորուսյալ հոգիների շարքին, իսկ հիմա  փորձում ես հայրենասիրություն գաղափարը  շահարկել, անազնիվ է:

----------

Tig (21.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Սպանել չի՛ կարելի, կարելի է պաշտպանվել:


Չիլդ.կարծում ես որևէ ադրբեջանցի ելուզակ ներշնչված չէ.՞ որ ինքը պաշտպանվել է ՝Ղարաբաղի կռվի ժամանակ։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Չիլդ.կարծում ես որևէ ադրբեջանցի ելուզակ ներշնչված չէ.՞ որ ինքը պաշտպանվել է ՝Ղարաբաղի կռվի ժամանակ։


Ոչ միայն ներշնչված չէ, այլև իրավամբ է պաշտպանվել, քանի որ պատերազմում զինվորը մեղավոր չէ, մեղավորը պատերազմը սկսող քաղաքական գործիչները, երկրների ղեկավարներն են:

----------

Կտրուկ (20.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ոչ միայն ներշնչված չէ, այլև իրավամբ է պաշտպանվել, քանի որ պատերազմում զինվորը մեղավոր չէ, մեղավորը պատերազմը սկսող քաղաքական գործիչները, երկրների ղեկավարներն են:


Դե ուրեմն ՝կորչի պատերազմը։ :Smile:

----------

ChildOfTheSky (20.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ով գիտի թող ինձ էլ տեղեկացնի խնդրում եմ։Էլ ինչ դեպքերում կարելի է սպանել։
> (խնդրում եմ միայն իրենց ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ համարողները պատասխանեն)


Օրինակ, այն դեպքում, երբ ստիպված ես ընտրել սպանելու ու սպանված լինելու մեջ:

----------


## Hrayr

Ուր են մեր կրոնավորները, սա՞ եք սերմանել մեր ազգի մեջ....
Իսկ որևէ մեկը հիշում է երբ Կետրոսը հեռանում էր քաղաքից որպեսզի իրեն էլ չբռնեին ու սպանեին, Հիսուսը հայտնվեց ու ինչ ասեց, ինքը չէր որ պաշտպանվում էր, դեռ ժողովուրդնել էր դա ցանկանում, նա առաջնորդ էր չէ, իսկ եթե հեռու չգնանք Հիսուս ինքն էլ հոժարվեց մեռնել, այնինչ հրեշտակների գնդերը հրամանի էին սպասում ու երկիրը կսրբվեր միանգամից, բայց նա իր առջև տեսնելով ինձ և քեզ հոժարվեց մեռնել, այլ ոչ թե պաշտպանվել.... 
Եթե կարծում եք անգիր խոսքեր են, հիշեցնեմ Աստվածային խոսքը. եև կլինի որ վերջին օրերում իմ օրենքը նրանց սրտի վրա կգրեմ, նրանք ինձ ժողովուրդ կլինեն ես իրենց՝ Աստված։ Չհավատացողները թող շարունակեն չհավատալ։

----------

Vaho (20.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

Սիրելի *Hrayr*

 Հոգևորականին վայել խոսքեր ես ասում, որը, սակայն, ընդունելի չէ արիական ռազմիկների ավանդույթ ունեցող ազգին: Այո, պիտի սպանել, գրողը տանի, թեկուզ և բոլոր տասը պատվիրաններն էլ պիտի խախտել... միայն թե ազգը ապրի: Թող հոգևորականներն ու փիլիսոփաները խորանան այս ամենի մեջ - իսկ ես կասեմ միակ ու պարզ մի ճշմարտություն. «Հայի փրկությունը զենքի մեջ է», իսկ թշնամին միայն այն ժամանակ կհարգի հային, երբ ջախջախիչ մի հարված ուտի ատամներին:

----------

Tig (21.07.2009), յոգի (21.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Ուր են մեր կրոնավորները, սա՞ եք սերմանել մեր ազգի մեջ....


_Ո՞ՒՐ ԷԻՐ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ

Ո՞ւր էիր, Աստված-
երբ խենթացավ լքված մի ողջ ժողովուրդ...
Ու՞ր էիր, Աստված-
երբ աղերսանքը մեր մարեց անհաղորդ:
Ո՞ւր էիր, Աստված-
երբ ավերում էին չքնաղ մի երկիր,
Ո՞ւր էիր, Աստված-
երբ, խենթացած ցավից, աղաչում էինք - Ամեն...
Ո՞ւր էիր, Աստված-
երբ արդարույթյան աչքերը կապվեց,
Ո՞ւր էիր, Աստված-
երբ շուրթերին ազգիս աղոթքը սառեց:
Ո՞ւր էիր ,Աստված-
երբ փրկության կանչով երկինքը ցնցվեց,
Լուռ էիր Աստված-
երբ, խաչերին գամված, 
աղոթում էինք – Ամեն...

Իմ կարոտ հոգում, 
չկար ուրիշ հավատք և սեր, դու իմ Տեր,
ես քեզ հավատում ու աղերսում էի ինչպես մի անխելք,
ո՞ւ ր էիր, Աստված-
երբ հոշոտում էին չքնաղ մի երկիր
ո՞ւր էիր Աստված-
երբ հույսերս կտրած
աղոթում էինք – Ամեն..._

Սա եք սերմանել մեր ազգի մեջ... Ձեր պատվիրաններով :Angry2:

----------

Tig (21.07.2009)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ժողովուրդ, ճշմարիտ եմ ասում, ես հասկացա ինչ ա ասում, ասում ա մի դիմադրեք, հաճույք ստացեք, քանզի սա է կամքն Աստծո:
Ես որ չեմ պատրաստվում ինքնասպան լինել: Ահեղ դատաստանի օրը կերևա ես էի ճիշտ, թե մազոխիզմն է ճանապարհը փրկութեան: Սպասենք:

----------

davidus (20.07.2009), Tig (21.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Ես որ չեմ պատրաստվում ինքնասպան լինել: Ահեղ դատաստանի օրը կերևա ես էի ճիշտ, թե մազոխիզմն է ճանապարհը փրկութեան: Սպասենք:


Միանում եմ :Cool:

----------

davidus (20.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> _Ո՞ՒՐ ԷԻՐ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ
> 
> Ո՞ւր էիր, Աստված-
> երբ խենթացավ լքված մի ողջ ժողովուրդ...
> Ու՞ր էիր, Աստված-
> երբ աղերսանքը մեր մարեց անհաղորդ:
> Ո՞ւր էիր, Աստված-
> երբ ավերում էին չքնաղ մի երկիր,
> Ո՞ւր էիր, Աստված-
> ...


Եթե իրապես ուզումես ստանաս պատասխանները կարդա Երեմիա 11

----------


## Lion

Հարգելի *Hrayr*

Իսկ գուցե դուք մեկնաբանեիք, թե ինչ է գրած Երեմիա 11-ում:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> [I]Ո՞ՒՐ ԷԻՐ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ
> 
> Ո՞ւր էիր, Աստված-


Աստված միշտ իր տեղում է ։Այդ մարդն  կորում Աստծո աչքից՝ մասնավորապես այս  երգի հեղինակ  Մեշչյանը։Որ երբևիցե չի ճանաչել Աստծուն
Նորից եմ ասում՝ իսկ ինքը ու՞ր էր երբ ավերում էին չքնաղ մի երկիր,(մարտի 1)

----------

յոգի (21.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

*11 Երեմիային ուղղելով իր խօսքը՝ Տէրն ասում է. 2«Լսեցէ՛ք այս ուխտի պայմանը եւ յայտնեցէ՛ք Յուդայի երկրի մարդկանց ու Երուսաղէմի բնակինչներին։ 3Եւ կ՚ասես նրանց. այսպէս է ասում Տէր Աստուածն Իսրայէլի. «Թող անիծեալ լինի այն մարդը, որը չի ընդունի այս ուխտի պայմանը, 4որ աւանդել եմ ձեր հայրերին այն օրը, երբ նրանց հանում էի Եգիպտացիների երկրից՝ երկաթէ հնոցից. ասում եմ. ՚ Ակա՛նջ դրէք իմ ձայնին եւ, ինչ որ պատուիրեմ ձեզ, կատարեցէ՛ք ըստ ամենայնի, ու դուք իմ ժողովուրդը կը լինէք, իսկ ես՝ ձեր Աստուածը»։ 5Կը հաստատեմ իմ երդումը, որ երդուեցի ձեր հայրերին՝ տալու նրանց այն երկիրը, որը, ինչպէս եւ այսօր, մեղր ու կաթ է բխեցնում»։ Պատասխանեցի եւ ասացի. «Այո՛, Տէ՛ր, թող այդպէս լինի»։ 6Եւ Տէրն ինձ ասաց. «Այդ բոլոր խօսքերը յայտարարի՛ր այդտեղ, Յուդայի երկրի քաղաքներում ու Երուսաղէմից դուրս եւ ասա՛. «Լսեցէ՛ք այս ուխտի պատգամները եւ կատարեցէ՛ք դրանք»։ 7Չէ՞ որ այն օրը, երբ ես նրանց հանեցի Եգիպտացիների երկրից, ու մինչեւ այսօր, ամէն առաւօտ կանուխ, ձեր հայրերին խստագոյնս խրատեցի եւ ասացի. ՚ Ակա՛նջ դրէք իմ ձայնին», բայց նրանք չլսեցին։ 8Ականջները շուռ տուեցին եւ բոլորը, իրենց յօժար սրտով, գնացին դէպի չարիքը։ Եւ որովհետեւ ինչ որ պատուիրեցի նրանց անել՝ չարեցին, իմ այս ուխտի բոլոր խօսքերը կը կատարեմ նրանց նկատմամբ»։ 9Եւ Տէրն ինձ ասաց. «Յուդայի երկրի մարդկանց եւ Երուսաղէմի այդ բնակիչների մէջ տեղ է գտել չարամտութիւնը։ 10Նրանք դարձ կատարեցին դէպի իրենց նախահայրերի մեղքերը, որոնք չէին կամենում հետեւել իմ խօսքերին։ Ահաւասիկ նրանք գնում են օտար աստուածների յետեւից, որպէսզի ծառայեն նրանց։ Իսրայէլի տունը եւ Յուդայի տունը խախտեցին իմ ուխտը, որ կապել էի նրանց հայրերի հետ»։ 11Դրա համար էլ Տէրն այսպէս է ասում. «Ահաւասիկ ես չարիք կը բերեմ նրանց վրայ, որից չպիտի կարողանան դուրս գալ։ Ինձ են կանչելու, բայց չեմ լսելու նրանց։ 12Յուդայի երկրի քաղաքներն ու Երուսաղէմի բնակիչները կը գնան, կը կանչեն իրենց աստուածներին, որոնց խունկ էին ծխում, բայց նրանցից փրկութիւն չի լինելու իրենց դժբախտութեան ժամանակ։ 13Քո աստուածները, Յուդայի՛ երկիր, թուով այնքան էին, որքան քո քաղաքները, եւ ըստ Երուսաղէմի փողոցների թուի, ամօթի բագիններ ու սեղաններ կանգնեցրիք՝ Բահաղին խունկ ծխելու համար։ 14Իսկ դու մի՛ աղօթիր այդ ժողովրդի համար, խնդրանքներով մի՛ աղաչիր ու պաղատիր դրանց համար, որովհետեւ երբ իրենց դժբախտութեան ժամանակ կանչեն ինձ՝ ես չպիտի լսեմ։ 15Իմ սիրելի ժողովրդի մասին եմ ասում, քանզի նա իմ տաճարի ներսում պղծութիւն գործեց։ Միթէ աղօթքը եւ զոհերի միսը քեզնից կը վերացնե՞ն քո չարիքները, կամ թէ դրանցով դու կը փրկուե՞ս։ 16Տէրը քո անունը գեղատես ու վարսաւոր ձիթենի կոչեց։ Նրանց թլփատութեան ձայնից դու մեծ նեղութեան մէջ ես. անպէտքացան քո ոստերը։ 17Զօրութիւնների Տէր Աստուածը, որ քեզ տնկեց, Իսրայէլի տան եւ Յուդայի տան չարութիւնների պատճառով սպառնաց պատժել քեզ. նրանք իրե՛նք իրենց արեցին դա, որովհետեւ ինձ բարկացնելու համար Բահաղի՛ն խնկարկեցին»։ 18Տէ՛ր, ճանաչե՛լ տուր ինձ, եւ ես կը ճանաչեմ. այն ժամանակ կը տեսնեմ նրանց գործերը։ 19Ես, իբրեւ անմեղ մի գառ, որին մորթելու են տանում, չիմացայ, որ իմ մասին չար խորհուրդ են արել եւ ասում են. «Եկէք ոչնչացնենք ծառն իր պտղով եւ նրան ջնջենք ողջերի երկրից, թող նրա անունն այլեւս չյիշուի»։ 20Զօրութիւնների՛ Տէր, դու, որ արդար ես վարւում, քննում ես երիկամներն ու սրտերը, թող ես տեսնեմ, որ վրէժխնդիր ես լինում նրանցից, քանզի քե՛զ յանձնեցի իմ դատը։ 21Դրա համար էլ Տէրն այսպէս է ասում Անաթոթի մարդկանց մասին, որոնք քո անձն են փնտռում՝ ասելով. «Մեզ համար մի՛ մարգարէացիր, ապա թէ ոչ կը մեռնես մեր ձեռքով»։ 22Ահա թէ ինչու այսպէս է ասում Զօրութիւնների Տէրը. «Ահաւասիկ ես պիտի պատժեմ նրանց. նրանց երիտասարդները սրով պիտի սպանուեն, եւ տղաներն ու աղջիկները սովից պիտի վախճանուեն։ 23Նրանցից ոչ ոք չի մնալու, որովհետեւ Անաթոթի բնակիչներին չարիք եմ բերելու այն տարին, երբ գամ նրանց պատժելու»։*

 Մի խոսքով, մեղսավոր ենք եղել: Երևի իրենց բարուրում մորթված նորածիններն էլ էին, չէ՞, մեղսավոր… Հաստատ, մի մեղք գործած կլինեն... Հաաա, մոռացա, թե նման դեպքերում ինչ են ասում - իրենց ծնողների մեղքերի համար են պատասխան տալիս: Բայց ես չեմ ընդունում նման սկզբունքը, այ քեզ բան: Եվ հետաքրքիր է, ինչու՞ հենց նուն այդ թուրքերն ու իրենց երեխաները, որ հաստատ ավելի շատ մեղսագործ էին, քան աշխարհի առաջին քրիստոնյա ազգը, մինչև հիմա պատասխան չեն տալիս:

 Ու ամենից շատ չեմ սիրում, երբ նման դեպքում մատնացույց են անում «մեղքեր»-ը: Աստվածային անարդարության լավ... արդարացում եք գտել, խոսք չկա: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, հերիք է մի կիսախելագար «մարգարեի» ասածներով ազգին կերակրեք...

----------


## Lion

Ու ընդհանրապես, հետաքրքիր է, այդ երկու միլիոն զոհերի մեջ... անմեղ մարդ ընդհանրապես կա՞ր: Ու ինչից եմ կատաղում, որ քրիստոնեական այս սխոլաստիկայով ըստ էության արդարացնում եք Հայոց մեծ եղեռնը: Այո, հենց այդպես - ինչ է թե Ձեր կրոնական սկզբունքները հաստատեք ու արդարացնեք, դուք հլը խորացեք, է, ինչ եք անում, կանգնում ասում եք, թե հայերiն... ճիշտ են արել, որ կոտորել են: Ապրեք:

 Իսկ ընդհանրապես, աստված գոյություն չունի և այդ ամենը սուտ է: Այո, հենց այդպես, պարզ ու կոնկրետ: Որովհետև այս աշխարհում անարդարությունը այն աստիճան է գերակշռում արդարության նկատմամբ ու նույն այդ արդարությունը այն աստիճան էպիզոդիկ է... որ նույնիսկ եթե մի պահ ընդունենք էլ, որ աստված իրոք կա - ապա նա որևէ օգուտ որևէ մեկին չի տալիս :Sad:

----------


## Hrayr

Պետք է ազգին ստանայապաշտների ոգով կերակրեք քանի որ դեռ ձեր մաշկի վրա չեք զգացել այն դառնությունը երբ հեռանում եք Աստծուց ու երկրպագում ձեր կուռքերին...
Չկասկածեք անգամ պետք է առնեք արժանի հատուցում եթե չդառնաք ու չապաշխարհեք, եթե ձեր երեխան մի փոքր չարություն անի կծեծեք ու անկյուն կկանգնեցնեք, իսկ Կենդանի Աստծուց հեռանալով օրհնությու՞ն եք փնտրում, անեծք պետք է ժառանգեք,չեք հավատում կարող եմ համարն ասել 2 Օրինաց 30:19

----------


## Lion

Էհհհ, այ ախպերս... Լավ էլի: Խնդիրն այն է, որ շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ կրոնը չի տալիս: ավ սենց ասեմ - համենայն դեպս չի տալիս այնպիսի պատասխաններ, որ կգոհացնեն քսանմեկերորդ դարի մտածող մարդուն :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

Ապեր մի մտածի թե ես քո դեմ եմ, ես ասում եմ օրենքը որով ընթանում է կյանքը, Աստծուց դուրս եկար մահ է, ուզում ես զենք վերցրու ինչ ուզում ես արա,եթե Աստծո մեջ չես էլ եղել հնարավոր է քեզ համար ապրես, բոլորի հետ տանջվես բոլորի հետ ուրախանաս. իսկ եթե դավանում ես որ Քրիստոնյա ես այն էլ առաջին ազգը,իմացիր որ սատանան ամեն ջանք գործադրում է քեզ վերացնելու համար, ինչպես մի առաջնորդ ասել էր թե հայաստանը մուսուլմանների կոկորդին մնացած ոսկոր է, իսկ եթե Աստծո մեջ ես անհանգստանալու պատճառ չունես, սա քո պատերազմը չէ, սա Աստծո պատերազմն է ինքն է քո փոխարեն պատերազմելու քո թշնամիների դեմ, իսկ եթե հարկ լինի կջնջի նրանց երկրի երեսից ու նրանց անունն անգամ չի հիշվի, դա մենք ենք թույլ տալիս որ նրանք այդքան զորանում են մեր վրա։
Ես անհամ համոզված եմ, եթե ազգովի դառնանք Աստծուն պիտի ծաղկի հայաստանն ու այնպիսին կլինի որի նմանը չկա ոչ մի տեղ... սրանք լոկ խոսքեր չեն, սրանք ճշմարտություն են ընդունողների համար իսկ անհավատների համար հիմարություն...

----------

Second Chance (22.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

Եղբայր, հավատա, հայոց պատմությանը ոչ վատ ծանոթ մարդու համար նոր բան չես ասում: Բայց ինձ համար այդ ամենն այնքան էլ ընդունելի չէ... Մի խոսքով, լայն թեմա է բացվում, ավելի լավ է չխորանանք :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

Խնդիր չկա, ինքդ էլ կարող ես քննել, եթե դժվար չէ Աստվածաշունչը կարդա, այնքան հարցի պատասխան կստանաս որ չես էլ պատկերացնում. Ես ամենադժվար համոզվող մարդն եմ,արդեն նկատած կլինես, բայց այս հարցում առարկել անգամ չեմ համարձակվի.

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ես լիքը առարկություններ ունեմ և ամենագլխավորը - ինչո՞ւ է աստված թույլ տալիս այսքան անարդարություններ: Եվ խնդրում եմ, մեր մեղքերի մասին չասես. եղեռնին զոհ գնացած նորածինները «մեղք» չունեին...

----------

davidus (20.07.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ես շատ քիչ տեղեկություն ունեմ աստվածաշնչից, բայց սենց մի բան հանդիպել եմ, որ մարդկությունը իր վրա կրումա Ադամի ու Եվայի մեղքը, դրա համար բոլորն են մեղավոր..
 անձամբ ես մատեր արանքով եմ նայում  էտ ամեն ինչին...

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա հայրենիքի համար զենք վերցնողին, առաջինը էկեք հասկանանք հայրենիքը, զենք վերցնելու իմաստը նոր անցնենք հարցին:
Կոնկրետ իմ համար հայրենիքը իմ տուննա, իմ հողնա, ու են տեղերը որտեղ ես կարում եմ ինձ զգամ ինչպես տանը...
Իսկ զենք վերցնելո, սահման պահելը սենց եմ հասկանում՝ զենք վերցնում եմ իմ տունն ու ընտանիքը պաշտպանելու համար, հարազատներիս հանգիստը ապահովելու համար, իսկ սահման պաշտպանում եմ, որ հավանական թշնամին, ինչքան հնարավորա հեռու լինի իմ Տուն տեղից , իմ հայրենիք ու հարազատությունից...

----------

Tig (21.07.2009), Չամիչ (20.07.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ուր են մեր կրոնավորները, սա՞ եք սերմանել մեր ազգի մեջ....


Ազգ, հայրենասիրություն, եվ այս կարգի  արժեքները մեծ սպառնալիք են ներկայացնում ձեր  անձի «փրկության» ճանապարհին: էնպես որ լավ կանեք ձեզ զերծ պահեք  ազգ, հայրենիք, հայրենասիրություն եվ այս կարգի այլ հիշատակումներից: ձեզ համար չկա առավել բարձր արժեք քան սեփական եսը: Շատ ուրախ եմ որ շատ չեն  ձեր նմանները  որոնց  «փրկությունը» պետք է տրվեր  մեկ ազգի ոչնչացման գնով: Իսկ ձեր քարոզները  ձեզ պահեք, փրկվեք ինչպես ուզում եք, այլոց փրկության մասին  մի մտահոգվեք, քանի որ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի  ձեզ համար բարձրագույն արժեք եք հռչակել  սեփական եսը: Մաղթում եմ ձեզ  զգոնություն, որ հանկարծ  ձեռքից բաց չթողնեք  «դրախտում» հայտնվելու   շանսը:

----------

davidus (20.07.2009), Tig (21.07.2009), յոգի (21.07.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր մի մտածի թե ես քո դեմ եմ, ես ասում եմ օրենքը որով ընթանում է կյանքը, Աստծուց դուրս եկար մահ է, ուզում ես զենք վերցրու ինչ ուզում ես արա,եթե Աստծո մեջ չես էլ եղել հնարավոր է քեզ համար ապրես, բոլորի հետ տանջվես բոլորի հետ ուրախանաս. իսկ եթե դավանում ես որ Քրիստոնյա ես այն էլ առաջին ազգը,իմացիր որ սատանան ամեն ջանք գործադրում է քեզ վերացնելու համար, ինչպես մի առաջնորդ ասել էր թե հայաստանը մուսուլմանների կոկորդին մնացած ոսկոր է, իսկ եթե Աստծո մեջ ես անհանգստանալու պատճառ չունես, սա քո պատերազմը չէ, սա Աստծո պատերազմն է ինքն է քո փոխարեն պատերազմելու քո թշնամիների դեմ, իսկ եթե հարկ լինի կջնջի նրանց երկրի երեսից ու նրանց անունն անգամ չի հիշվի, դա մենք ենք թույլ տալիս որ նրանք այդքան զորանում են մեր վրա։
> Ես անհամ համոզված եմ, եթե ազգովի դառնանք Աստծուն պիտի ծաղկի հայաստանն ու այնպիսին կլինի որի նմանը չկա ոչ մի տեղ... սրանք լոկ խոսքեր չեն, սրանք ճշմարտություն են ընդունողների համար իսկ անհավատների համար հիմարություն...


հարգելի Hrayr, դեռ ֆորումում չէի տեսել մի գրառում, որի նկատմամբ նման վերաբերմունք առաջանար մոտս  :Bad: ....
դու ասում ես որ միայն Աստծուն դառնալով կհասնենք բարօրության և բարգավաճման... լավ չեմ վիճում /իբր չեմ վիճում/... մի հատ "մոտավոր" չես բացատրի այդ մեխանիզմը, մենք էլ իմանանք??? 
հիմա ըստ քեզ մուսուլմանները սատանայացված են որ ուզում են մեզ, հայերիս ջնջել երկրագնդի երեսից??? թե դա Աստծո կամքն է...????? շատ կներես, բայց 2-ի մեջ ինձ կյանքում չես համոզի.....այդ դեպքում քեզ կառաջարկեյի մի մուսուլմանի դիմաց կանգնես ու ասես, որ ինքը և իր ազգը, հավատքը սատանայացված է.....  :Smile:  ընենց հետաքրքիր կլինի նայել հետևանքներին.. :LOL: 

մասնակիցներից մեկը իրավացիորեն նշել էր, որ հայրենիքը Աստծու տված շնորհն է, ու այն հենց Աստծո կամքով էլ պետք է պաշտպանել, ամեն գնով...

ամեն անգան, որ ասում եք, թե հույսը միայն Աստծո վրա պետք է դնել, ակամայից հիշում եմ մի անեկդոտ....

Մի աստվածավախ մարդ, կարևոր չի ինչ հանգամանքներում, մի մեծ լճի կենտրոնում խեղդվելիս ա լինում, ու սկսում է աղոթել
- Աստված ջան, խնդրում եմ, փրկի կյանքս, ես միշտ հավատարիմ եմ եղել քեզ, ապրել եմ ապաշխարելով... /և այլն/ .... խնդրում եմ փրկիր ինձ....
 Էդ պահին, չգիտես որտեղից, հայտնվում ա մի ձկնորս` իր նավակով...
-... այ մարդ ձեռքդ տուր, քեզ ջրից հանեմ.....
- չէ ախպեր ջան, Աստված ինձ կփրկի, հեռու գնա, ինձ քո օգնությունը հարկավոր չէ...
Ձկնորսը գնում, մի քիչ նավակով պտտվում ու նորից է գալիս...
-Այ ընկեր, քեզ ասում եմ ձեռքդ տուր, քեզ քաշեմ ջրից հանեմ էլի....
- չէ, հեռու գնա, Աստված ինձ կփրկի.....
Երրորդ անգամն էլ նույնը....
Վերջը, էս մարդը խեղդվում է ու ընկնում դրախտ.... ծնկաչոք գնում է Աստծո մոտ և հարցնում...
-Աստված ջան, ինչի չփրկեցիր իմ կյանքը, ախր ես սենց.... ախր ես նենց....
Աստված պատասխանում է.
-Այ "անասուն", բա քո կարծիքով են նավակը ով էր ուղարկել......

----------

Tig (21.07.2009), Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (20.07.2009), յոգի (21.07.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

եթե հարցին սենց խորացումա տրվում, թող մեկը բացատրի, աստված մեկին մեռած անապատա տվել հայրենիք մյուսին կանաչ կյանքով լի տարածք հա՞
Լոգիկայով որ շարժվենք, ամպագորգոռ ու երկնասլաց մտքեր որ չարտահայտենք, կարանք ուղղակի սենց իմանանք, աստված ստեղծելա մարդուն , բայց չի բաժանել ազգերի, որ հետո ազգերն էլ երկիրը բաժանեն «հայրենիքների» 

 :Angry2: ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզա !!!!!!
Հարգելի աստվածաբաններ, աստվածագետներ, հավատացյալներ, աթեիստներ և ուղղակի առողջ դատողության տեր մարդիկ, ախպոր պես , եթե մի բանի մասին վիճում եք , դրան վերացական կամ գերբնական բացատրություններ մի տվեք...ըտենց 1000ից մեկը կարա հասկանա, մյուսների համար անիմաստա...
Մի բան էլ, հատուկ մոլեռանդ քարոզիչների համար, չեմ կարա չավելացնեմ...
առնվազն անիմաստ կյանքի տեր պտի լինես, որ  քեզ վիրավիրելու համար դեմքիդ ապտակողին չպատասխանես...

----------

davidus (20.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> Ազգ, հայրենասիրություն, եվ այս կարգի  արժեքները մեծ սպառնալիք են ներկայացնում ձեր  անձի «փրկության» ճանապարհին: էնպես որ լավ կանեք ձեզ զերծ պահեք  ազգ, հայրենիք, հայրենասիրություն եվ այս կարգի այլ հիշատակումներից: ձեզ համար չկա առավել բարձր արժեք քան սեփական եսը: Շատ ուրախ եմ որ շատ չեն  ձեր նմանները  որոնց  «փրկությունը» պետք է տրվեր  մեկ ազգի ոչնչացման գնով: Իսկ ձեր քարոզները  ձեզ պահեք, փրկվեք ինչպես ուզում եք, այլոց փրկության մասին  մի մտահոգվեք, քանի որ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի  ձեզ համար բարձրագույն արժեք եք հռչակել  սեփական եսը: Մաղթում եմ ձեզ  զգոնություն, որ հանկարծ  ձեռքից բաց չթողնեք  «դրախտում» հայտնվելու   շանսը:


Պահանջում եմ խոսքերիդ բացատրություն.... 
Հերիք եղավ ձեզնից ենթադրություններ անեք. Ինչքա՞ն մաղձ կա ձեր սրտերում.... Հերիք չէ՞ թույն թափեք .... Դուրներդ չի գալիս կրոն բաժին մի մտեք ու մի ապակողմնորոշեք մարդկանց. Հիշեցնում եմ այստեղ հայրենասիրական թեմա չի քննարկվում,այստեղ քննարկվում է կրոնական հարցեր.

----------

Second Chance (22.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

Եթե կրոնը չի ծառայում հայրենասիրությանը, այն մեծապես ավելրոդ մի բան է...

----------


## Hrayr

davidus ջան մի բան ասեմ միայն, ոչ միայն մուսուլմաններն են սատանայացված այլ բոլոր կրոնական ուղղություները, աշխարհի 127 կրոնական ուղղություններից 110 արդեն ամբողջությամբ գտնվում են սատանայի իշխանության տակ.
Օրինակի համար ասեմ, որ Եհովայի վկաները և մորմոնները Աստծո անվան տակ սատանայի կամքն են կատարում... շատերը հասկանալով շատերը ոչ. ավելացնեմ նաև որ ազգային ծայրահեղականներն էլ պակաս չեն, կհիմնավորեմ ի տարբերություն շատերի որ անհիմն հայտարարություններ են անում, սատանան իմանալով որ երբ ազգին մեղքի մեջ գցի Աստծո պաշտպանությունից կհեռանա մոլեռանդների միջոցով մղում է պատերազմելու իբր թշնամու դեմ, հանում Աստծո պաշտպանությունից ու կոտորում խեղճ ժողովրդին, մեծից մինչև փոքր. ախր սա այնքան տրիվյալ բան է, զարմանում եմ որ չեք կարողանում ընկալել այս ամենը.

----------


## Չամիչ

> Պահանջում եմ խոսքերիդ բացատրություն.... 
> Հերիք եղավ ձեզնից ենթադրություններ անեք. Ինչքա՞ն մաղձ կա ձեր սրտերում.... Հերիք չէ՞ թույն թափեք .... Դուրներդ չի գալիս կրոն բաժին մի մտեք ու մի ապակողմնորոշեք մարդկանց. Հիշեցնում եմ այստեղ հայրենասիրական թեմա չի քննարկվում,այստեղ քննարկվում է կրոնական հարցեր.


Ճիշտն ասած  չէի պատկերացնում որ ճշմարտության արձանագրումը կարող է համարվել մաղձ կամ թույն:
Իսկ նման  եզրակացություններ  վերցրել ենք  ոչ թե   օդից այլ որպես հիմք ընդունել ենք  ձեր իսկ խոսքերը:
Տղամարդկություն ունեցեք մինչեվ վերջ պաշտպանելու  ձեր  դիրքերը, այլ ոչ թե  փախուստի դիմեք ճիտը լսելուց:
Շատ լավ նշեցիք,սա կրոն բաժինն է, եվ այն պետք է ծառայի մարդկանց  ոգեշչելու, քաջալերելու, վեհ արժեքներ  ներարկելու համար, այլ ոչ թե  հայրենիքից հրաժարվելու կոչերի համար:
Սրանք ձեր համոզմունքներն են, դուք ապրում ենք  դրանց անկեղծորեն հավատալով, եվ վստահելով,  բայց մի կարծեք որ  սա է բարձրագույն ճշմարտություն որ կա, եթե այդպես եք մտածում ուրեմն դուք եք որ կաք ճշտերից  ճիշտը, հուսով եմ այդպես չե՞ք  մտածում:

----------

յոգի (22.07.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> աշխարհի 127 կրոնական ուղղություններից 110 արդեն ամբողջությամբ գտնվում են սատանայի իշխանության տակ:


Հրայր  ջան  ինչ  ուզում  էս  ասա,  բայց  հալալա  էդ  տեսակ  սատանային,  որ  կարողացելա  127-ից, 110-ին  իրանով  անի:
Եթե  գայլը  կարողանում  է  գոմից  127  գառներից  110-ին  տանել,  ուրեմ  կամ  տերը  տեղում    չէ,  կամ  էլ  մենք  չգիտենք  թե  ինչ  ասել  է  գայլ:
Ավելի  հավանական  է  որ  մենք  չգիտենք  թե  գայլ  ինչա  նշանակում,  թե  չէ  տերը  միշտ  էլ  աչալուրջ  հետևում  է  իր  գառներին  և  անգիր  գիտի  որը  որտեղ  է:

----------

Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Հա ապեր,ճիշտ ես. ասում ա և սատանան մռնչացող առյուծի պես ման է կագիս թե ում կլի, ես մեր իմացաց գայլը չի որ փռշտաս փախչի։ Իսկ այն որ կարողացել ա իրենով անել, ասեմ որ իսկզբանե իրենն են եղել, նա խորամանկ լինելով հնարում է բազում ուսմունքներ, մարդիք էլ նոր բան լսելու մարմաջով են տառապում, ու սատանային հաջողվում է իրենով անել, իրա իշխանության տակ վերցնել ամենքին ովքեր Հիսուսինը չեն, եթե հիշում ես ասում է ես ճանաչում եմ իմինները և ճանաչվում եմ իմիններես ու ես նրանց դուրս չեմ թողի, իսկ կորածի համար ասում է կթողեմ բոլորը կգնամ մեկի ետևից կգտնեմ ու կբերեմ, կարճ ասած դա սատանայի հնարքն է մարդկանց հրապուրելով նրանով ինչ իրենք են ուզում լսել։ Սրանով չբավարարվելով հոգիներ է առնում ու ցավալին այն է որ շատերն իրենց հոգիները վաճառում են սատանային ու դադարում են մարդ լինելուց, ամբողջությամբ ընկնելով սատանայի իշխանության տակ. ինչևիցե.

----------


## Lion

Բայց ասեմ - իրենց համար էլ մենք ենք "սատանայի փախցրած" :Cool:

----------


## My World My Space

Հրեա բարձրաստիճան մի  զինվորականի հարցնում են.
- ինչպես եք պատրաստվում պատժել թշնամիներին.
- Աստված նրանց կպատժի, մենք միայն կազմակերպում ենք նրանց շուտափույթ հանդիպումը.....

----------

